# En direct de Netflix du Le Bar de la Terrasse...



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2018)

Dans un environnement tout en pierre du XVème siècle, le client est invité à s'exprimer au sujet des vidéos présentes dans le catalogue de Netflix.
S'il y des expat' pour nous narguer ils sont aussi les bienvenus 

Attention  les frais de bouches sont à votre charge et la fenêtre ne s'ouvre que sur autorisation.
De plus vos problèmes technique avec les applications, c'est pas içi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2018)

Pas de saison 3 pour Dirk Gently... la loose...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2018)

J'ai adoré une des dernières séries ajoutées : The end of the fucking world. J'attends la suite avec impatience.

Sinon, de toutes les séries que j'ai regardé jusqu'à présent, ma seule déception est "Toi, moi, elle". Les aventures trépidantes de ces névrosés de la partouse, au bout d'un moment, ça lasse. Je ne suis même pas allé au bout des épisodes disponibles.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2018)

je regarde en ce moment la saison 2 des voyageurs du temps. Bof bof autant la saison 1 m'avait bien accroché autant là le scénario ça vient du n'importe quoi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> je regarde en ce moment la saison 2 des voyageurs du temps. Bof bof autant la saison 1 m'avait bien accroché autant là le scénario ça vient du n'importe quoi.



Perso, c’est Stranger Things qui me fait un peu cet effet là. La première saison était bien. En revanche, la deuxième, j’ai trouvé ça laborieux.

Sinon, en ce moment je suis sur Master of none. J’aime beaucoup. Et dans les prochaines séries à visionner, La casa de papel, dont on dit le plus grand bien.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2018)

j'ai pas encore regardé la saison 2 de stranger things. Mais comme je sais pas quoi regarder en ce moment je vais me pencher sur master of none !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2018)

Stranger Things la saison 1 c'était frais, cheap mais excellent.
La saison se laisse regarder mais l'enthousiasme est moindre... 

Selon moi LA série de Netflix c'est Cartel.

Mais y'a plein de trucs que j'ai toujours pas vu : breaking bad, sonfs of anarchy...

J'ai aussi une tendresse pour le Sherlock Holmes de la BBC mais la saison 4 me laisse un gout amer.

Pour la France je cite spontanément  la saison 3 de Wakfu \o/ ENFIN


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2018)

Si vous n’êtes pas allergiques aux séries en VOST, il y a des séries japonaises très sympas. Notamment Midnight diner et Atelier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2018)

Très bien le dernier Godzilla en anim'...

Sinon un coup de coeur = The Expanse.
Bien écrit bien joué, techniquement au top !

Ah y'a aussi la série Star Trek
Je ne suis pas un trekkie de base mais je trouve ça bien foutu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2018)

J’ai commencé la saison 4 de Grace et Frankie, sortie ce jour. Ça me fait toujours autant marrer.


----------



## USB09 (19 Janvier 2018)

Chapeau pour Stranger, on s'y croirait   Bien en 84. Sinon j'adore Lucifer (en VO).


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2018)

je vous conseille NORSEMEM. je suis tombé dessus par hasard. mais l'humour très Monty Python est absolument dévastatrice.

et sinon pour Master of None j'ai tenu 15 minutes..


----------



## USB09 (23 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Très bien le dernier Godzilla en anim'...
> 
> Sinon un coup de coeur = The Expanse.
> Bien écrit bien joué, techniquement au top !
> ...



C’est vrai que The Expanse est accrocheur. La mise en scène est bien monté mais hélas comme un peu toutes les productions Netflix on aura droit qu’à une saison tout au plus.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2018)

j'ai terminé hier soir Dirk Gently. la saison 2. excellent ! cette saison 2 est  un festival, d'action de rebondissements, de surprises. Par contre on dirait à la fin que tout se met en place pour une troisième saison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2018)

Norsmen c'est pas mal mais je trouve que le rythme est hyper lent.
Je m'accroche pour la suite car je pense que ca vaut le coup.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2018)

La casa de papel, c’est top !


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Selon moi LA série de Netflix c'est Cartel.



C'est la version longue de l'histoire de pablo escobar ?



petit_louis a dit:


> Mais y'a plein de trucs que j'ai toujours pas vu : breaking bad



Va falloir aménager du temps pour ça !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2018)

Sinon... the babysitter.

Si tu acceptes le pitch et la bande-annonce, tu passeras un bon moment !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> C’est vrai que The Expanse est accrocheur. La mise en scène est bien monté mais hélas comme un peu toutes les productions Netflix on aura droit qu’à une saison tout au plus.



la troisième saison sort en 2018


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais y'a plein de trucs que j'ai toujours pas vu : breaking bad


À la fin ils meurent tous…


petit_louis a dit:


> sonfs of anarchy...


Pareil, à la fin ils meurent tous !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> La casa de papel, c’est top !




Ah oui ! commencé lundi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2018)

*bouton signaler appuyé*

M'sieur Alkaseyzer, je vais vous demander de vous ranger sur le bas coté, de sortir les papiers du véhicule...
Ca va chier !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah oui ! commencé lundi.



Moi, je suis arrivé au bout et j’attends  la suite avec impatience.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> *bouton signaler appuyé*
> 
> M'sieur Alkaseyzer, je vais vous demander de vous ranger sur le bas coté, de sortir les papiers du véhicule...
> Ca va chier !!!



Prout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pas de saison 3 pour Dirk Gently... la loose...



J’ai regardé le premier épisode hier soir. J’accroche moyen.

Je vais regarder d’autres épisodes mais ça se pourrait que je n’aille pas au bout des 2 saisons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Février 2018)

Moi j'aime bien la galerie de personnage dans Dirk Gently, ca m'a beaucoup aidé.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca m'a beaucoup aidé.



à lire tes post je n'en doute pas une seconde.


----------



## peyret (1 Février 2018)

Vous avez ajouté dans votre liste netfix :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Vous avez ajouté dans votre liste netfix :



Elle m’intéresse.

Mais j’en ai déjà plein dans ma liste pas encore vues.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2018)

Sinon pour continuer sur les séries d'outre manche y'a bien sûr Peaky Blinders.

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'y mettre mais depuis j'adore !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon pour continuer sur les séries d'outre manche y'a bien sûr Peaky Blinders.
> 
> J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'y mettre mais depuis j'adore !



White Gold est pas mal non plus.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> *bouton signaler appuyé*
> 
> M'sieur Alkaseyzer, je vais vous demander de vous ranger sur le bas coté, de sortir les papiers du véhicule...
> Ca va chier !!!


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2018)

Je commence à m'inquiéter, ça fait deux jours que le fromage encapsulé n'a pas posté. Manquerait plus qu'il canne devant son écran à vouloir trop ingurgiter de séries ! J'te raconte pas la gueule du titre dans les journaux demain.

*P'tit Louis succombe après 48 heures de streaming sans dormir ni manger…*​
Lui qui avait l'habitude d'ingurgiter un Mars-et-ça-repart dés le réveil, de siroter un smoothie Chocapic crème fleurette dans le bus, de passer plus de temps devant l'écran du distributeur que de son ordinateur, de gober sushis, gnocchis, sashimis et raviolis avant d'aller au lit, a vu son quotidien bouleversé d'un simple clic sur le bouton « commander et payer » du fournisseur de contenus multimédias trans-atlantique. Il ne pensait pas que ce système de location allait le rendre accro au flux vidéo au point d'en oublier ces quelques points essentiels à la vie. Manger, dormir et vidanger lui étaient devenus étranger. D'après son apple watch, il aura résisté 49 heures et 19 minutes avant de succomber.​Quel gâchis ! (hihihi)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Je commence à m'inquiéter, ça fait deux jours que le fromage encapsulé n'a pas posté. Manquerait plus qu'il canne devant son écran à vouloir trop ingurgiter de séries ! J'te raconte pas la gueule du titre dans les journaux demain.
> 
> *P'tit Louis succombe après 48 heures de streaming sans dormir ni manger…*​Lui qui avait l'habitude d'ingurgiter un Mars-et-ça-repart dés le réveil, de siroter un smoothie Chocapic crème fleurette dans le bus, de passer plus de temps devant l'écran du distributeur que de son ordinateur, de gober sushis, gnocchis, sashimis et raviolis avant d'aller au lit, a vu son quotidien bouleversé d'un simple clic sur le bouton « commander et payer » du fournisseur de contenus multimédias trans-atlantique. Il ne pensait pas que ce système de location allait le rendre accro au flux vidéo au point d'en oublier ces quelques points essentiels à la vie. Manger, dormir et vidanger lui étaient devenus étranger. D'après son apple watch, il aura résisté 49 heures et 19 minutes avant de succomber.​Quel gâchis ! (hihihi)



Le fromage encapsulé est parti à Tokyo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Je commence à m'inquiéter, ça fait deux jours que le fromage encapsulé n'a pas posté. Manquerait plus qu'il canne devant son écran à vouloir trop ingurgiter de séries ! J'te raconte pas la gueule du titre dans les journaux demain.
> 
> *P'tit Louis succombe après 48 heures de streaming sans dormir ni manger…*​Lui qui avait l'habitude d'ingurgiter un Mars-et-ça-repart dés le réveil, de siroter un smoothie Chocapic crème fleurette dans le bus, de passer plus de temps devant l'écran du distributeur que de son ordinateur, de gober sushis, gnocchis, sashimis et raviolis avant d'aller au lit, a vu son quotidien bouleversé d'un simple clic sur le bouton « commander et payer » du fournisseur de contenus multimédias trans-atlantique. Il ne pensait pas que ce système de location allait le rendre accro au flux vidéo au point d'en oublier ces quelques points essentiels à la vie. Manger, dormir et vidanger lui étaient devenus étranger. D'après son apple watch, il aura résisté 49 heures et 19 minutes avant de succomber.​Quel gâchis ! (hihihi)



Alors bon déjà arrêtez de me suivre Mr, ma vie privée doit le rester... privée donc je le répète au cas où...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2018)

Tiens j'ai regardé le premier épisode de Alterde Carbon. je suis dubitatif. je vais quand même regarder le 2 pour voir si ça démarre mais c'est quand même pas terrible vu la pub qui en est faite.


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tiens j'ai regardé le premier épisode de Alterde Carbon. je suis dubitatif. je vais quand même regarder le 2 pour voir si ça démarre mais c'est quand même pas terrible vu la pub qui en est faite.


Il m'a fallu un 2è visionnage du premier épisode pour "accrocher". In fine, ce qui est intéressant, c'est moins la trame que les questions soulevées. Mais je trouve l'ensemble assez plausible. Mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la série de romans, la compréhension des différentes technologies, personnages, situations peut prêter à confusion. Cet article peut aider... (pas vraiment de spoilers non plus, ce qui est bien)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Vous avez ajouté dans votre liste netfix :



Hum, j'ai vraiment bien aimé les romans de Richard K. Morgan.


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Alors bon déjà arrêtez de me suivre Mr, ma vie privée doit le rester... privée donc je le répète au cas où...


Il est vivant !
Bloubiboulga !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est vivant !
> Bloubiboulga !



Gloubiboulga (pas bloubiboulga) !

http://www.marmiton.org/recettes/recette_gloubi-boulga_14504.aspx


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Gloubiboulga (pas bloubiboulga) !
> 
> http://www.marmiton.org/recettes/recette_gloubi-boulga_14504.aspx


Voilà que j'écorche les saintes paroles…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà que j'écorche les saintes paroles…



Ça n’empêche que le gloubiboulga, c’est bien dégueu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà que j'écorche les saintes paroles…



Quel newb' ce type...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2018)

aCLR a de la bouillie dans la bouche


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2018)

Hin hin hin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Février 2018)

Altered Carbon : pas mal, ca se laisse regarder...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2018)

Je suis sur les demoiselles du téléphone. Pas mal non plus.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2018)

il me reste 3 ep de la casa de papel. c'est vraiment excellent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2018)

Le Film Full Metal Alchemist avec des vrais gens...
Techniqument ca va
Le Reste... *soupir* 
Non, rien....


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2018)

C'est sur Arte, mais puisque c'est ici qu'on cause séries (pis j'ai cru comprendre que c'était aussi sur netflix).





Belle leçon de géopolitique et de politique tout court. Quelques bémols quand même (le geek boutonneux qui pirate le système d'arme russe en deux coup les gros... ne pas oublier que c'est une fiction !) mais haute tenue. Vivement la saison 3 !​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2018)

Je ne la trouve pas sur Netflix.


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2018)

Après enquête, le netflix ricain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2018)

Il reste Arte. 

Le seul souci est qu’il n’y a pas la saison 1.


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Il reste Arte.
> 
> Le seul souci est qu’il n’y a pas la saison 1.


Y'a pas de médiathèque à Bordeaux ? Ou une fnouc quelconque pour y acheter les DVD. Parce que tu peux attaquer direct la saison 2, mais pour le suivi des personnages il vaut mieux avoir vu la une.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas de médiathèque à Bordeaux ? Ou une fnouc quelconque pour y acheter les DVD. Parce que tu peux attaquer direct la saison 2, mais pour le suivi des personnages il vaut mieux avoir vu la une.



Non mais qu’est-ce que tu crois ? On est équipé. 

J’ai attaqué directement la saison 2 et, à défaut d’autre chose « dématérialisé », je vais m’en contenter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2018)

Un mot pour résumer Mute : gâchis.

Les acteurs sont bons,
la réalisation est sympa,
l'histoire...ben j'ai trouvé ca super lent, qui part dans tous les sens, des personnages et des scènes qui ne servent à rien.


----------



## usurp (27 Février 2018)

Une expérience à voir :The Push. Pas vu, ça sort aujourd'hui, mais sans doute intéressant :

« La pression sociale peut-elle nous pousser à tuer? ». C’est la question que se pose Derren Brown, auto-proclamé « illusionniste mental ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2018)

Tiens... Arte diffuse Cosmos aussi
Ca part contre, c'est excellent !


----------



## peyret (28 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tiens... Arte diffuse Cosmos aussi
> Ca part contre, c'est excellent !


Bonjour,
T'as vu çà où ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2018)

Sur la chaine Youtube Replay d'Arte il me semble...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tiens... Arte diffuse Cosmos aussi
> Ca part contre, c'est excellent !





petit_louis a dit:


> Sur la chaine Youtube Replay d'Arte il me semble...



https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/RC-015616/cosmos

Par contre j'ai cru 2 secondes qu'il s'agissait de Cosmos 1999


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2018)

Ah Cosmos 1999... Cette époque de la tv anglaise c'était génial !


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2018)

C’est amusant, personne ne parle des productions Marvel sur Netflix. Perso, j’ai vraiment adoré Dardevil et aussi le Punisher. Après, Iron Fist était vraiment mauvais malheureusement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2018)

Les productions MARVEL je m'en méfie : ca commence bien et puis après...
C'est juste... sympa à regarder et tu oublies de suite ce que tu viens de voir.


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2018)

C'est pourquoi je ne citais que *Dardevil* et *Punisher*, les autres étant dispensables en effet.


De tout de façon, en ce moment je débute House of Card que je n'avais pas encore vu.


Et la semaine passée, j'ai regardé *Slicone Cow-Boys*, sur la création et l'ascension de Compac. Un documentaire très intéressant si on s'intéresse à l'informatique.


Et bien sûr, j'ai aussi visionné *The Toys that Made Us*, a la fois intéressant pour les amateurs de jouets, mais aussi du point de vue de l'économie de l'époque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, en ce moment je débute House of Card que je n'avais pas encore vu.



Excellente série.

Sinon, la saison 2 de Santa Clarita Diet débarque dans le courant du mois.


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2018)

gwen a dit:


> je débute House of Card


Génial jusqu'à ce qu'ils se mettent à tirer à la ligne. J'ai arrété épisode 2 de la saison 4, ça sentait trop le pâté de mon point de vue.


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2018)

Bon, ça va, j'ai encore le temps alors, j'en suis a la saison 2 pour le moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2018)

House of Cards c'est parfois trop de provocation gratuite. 
J'entends par là que certains personnages sont tellement maltraité par les scénaristes que ca en devient risible.

Mais j'avoue que les acteurs sont bons et c'est très bien foutu.


----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> House of Cards c'est parfois trop de provocation gratuite.
> J'entends par là que certains personnages sont tellement maltraité par les scénaristes que ca en devient risible.
> 
> Mais j'avoue que les acteurs sont bons et c'est très bien foutu.



J'ai pas pu passer les premiers épisodes...


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2018)

Je dois dire que dans la seconde saison (j'en suis aux milieux), c'est caricatural a souhait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2018)

Saison 2 de Jessica Jones !

Je kiffe ! 

C'est toujours aussi bien écrit.
J'entends souvent parler de longueur concernant les séries Marvel/Netflix, moi je trouve que c'est la force d'une série.
A savoir prendre le temps.

Bref...si The Punisher m'avait rassuré après les naufrages Iron Fist et Defenders, après cette nouvelle saison de Jessica Jones je ne peux que vouloir voire la suite avec grande impatience !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Saison 2 de Jessica Jones !
> 
> Je  kiffe










> C'est toujours aussi bien écrit […] après cette nouvelle saison de Jessica Jones je ne peux que vouloir voir la suite avec grande impatience !


Tu vas voir qu'à la fin elle meurt !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu vas voir qu'à la fin elle meurt !



Bah , je savais pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2018)

Sécurité !

C'est pour un aCLR....
Oh Oui à emporter comme vous dites... et loin d'ici !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> à emporter comme vous dites... et loin d'ici !!!


Attend un peu s'te plaît, je ne me suis toujours pas remis de l'apparition d'un emac à coque bleu dans l'épisode 8 de la saison une…


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ah Cosmos 1999... Cette époque de la tv anglaise c'était génial !



je regardais ça quand j'étais gamin le samedi après midi sur la "une est à vous". j'ai regardé Cosmos 1999 sur youtube il y a une année environ. À l'époque j'adorais leurs petits appareils qui leur permettaient de s'appeler et de se voir... Face Time avant l'heure


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Attend un peu s'te plaît, je ne me suis toujours pas remis de l'apparition d'un emac à coque bleu dans l'épisode 8 de la saison une…



Votre demande a bien été prise en compte...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Votre demande a bien été prise en compte...


Heu… Si ça fait comme pour Sense8, je crois que je vais choisir le service à table…


----------



## Iguana7 (19 Mars 2018)

Seven Seconds, certains ont regardé ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Seven Seconds, certains ont regardé ?


C'était trop court…


----------



## Iguana7 (20 Mars 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> C'était trop court…


Je parlais d'une série


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Je parlais d'une série



Mais lui répond pas malheureux !
Ca va durer des heures après...

'fin c'est pour toi que je dis ça...alka-setzer tu sais, il est pas câblé à 100%...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais lui répond pas malheureux !
> Ca va durer des heures après...


Va donc lire ce qu'il se passe quand t'appuies sur play dans ton netflix. Y'en a pas pour des heures mais ça va t'occuper un moment !


> 'fin c'est pour toi que je dis ça...alka-setzer tu sais, il est pas câblé à 100%...


Nan, mais si on me tend des perches aussi…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2018)

Annihilation : c'est très bon !

De la bonne SF à l'ancienne, basé "simplement" sur une interaction environnement/acteur.

C'est aussi jolie à regarder.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2018)

Voilà voilà *râle*

dès qu''on parle d'une biologiste qui manie super bien le fusil M16, y'a plus personne !

Faites un effort kwa !


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Faites un effort kwa !


C'est cadeau !


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2018)

(et sinon, j'ai préféré Bright)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2018)

Bright c'est une porte d'entrée sur un monde génial.

Il y a beaucoup a faire avec cet univers.

C'est sympa mais ca pourrait être tellement mieux !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2018)

j'ai regardé Annihilation hier soir également très bien !
c'est un film Paramount, je crois, au moment de le sortir ils ont eu de mauvais retour sur les spectateurs test, Du coup ils ont refilé le bébé à Netflix.

très bien aussi le documentaire fiction "Mars" du National Géographic en plusieurs épisodes.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Saison 2 de Jessica Jones !
> 
> Je kiffe !
> 
> C'est toujours aussi bien écrit.


Niveau suspens & placement de produits, le jeu des apparitions de laptop dell & apple m'a tenu en haleine un bon moment !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Avril 2018)

Combo cine british ce soir :

1/ The pirates in an adeventure with scientists, énième pépite du studio Aartman avec Hugh Grant en Capitaine Pirate ;
2/ Dark Cristal de Jim Henson et Franck Oz, film d'animation culte.

En VO of course...

Eh ben je suis toujours aussi fan des 2 !

Edith : a ce sujet d'ailleurs...


----------



## TiteLine (11 Avril 2018)

J'ai également beaucoup aimé annihilation.
Altered carbon, pas tout saisi du premier coup mais une fois que j'ai accroché, j'ai avalé les épisodes ...  Je pense que c'est une série qui se dévoile au bout de plusieurs (on peut se contenter de deux ...) visionnages.


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2018)

Attention le retour de She-Ra est annoncé chez Netflix. Planquez vos figurines si vous avez des filles (ou des gars frustré de ne pas avoir le même reboot pour Musclor).


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2018)

TiteLine a dit:


> Altered carbon, pas tout saisi du premier coup mais une fois que j'ai accroché, j'ai avalé les épisodes ...  Je pense que c'est une série qui se dévoile au bout de plusieurs (on peut se contenter de deux ...) visionnages.



il faudra que je m'y recolle car j'ai abandonné en cours, je ne suis pas arrivé à me mettre dans cette série


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2018)

J'ai beaucoup de mal a donner une seconde chance en général.

Ou alors par ennui !


----------



## TiteLine (11 Avril 2018)

Il ne s’agit aucunement de seconde chance puisque la série m’a déjà plu mais davantage d’une seconde lecture . Je le fais quasiment jamais avec des séries live , en revanche il y a des séries animées que j’ai envie de voir et revoir et elles arrivent encore à me révéler des détails qui paraissaient anodins .... et on retrouve un peu l’esprit de ces séries d’animation avec altered carbon.


----------



## ScapO (12 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup de mal a donner une seconde chance en général.
> 
> Ou alors par ennui !



Même par ennui je n'y arrive pas de mon côté...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Avril 2018)

Vous avez vu FALLET ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2018)

vivement ce soir, Lost in Space me fait grave envie...


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> vivement ce soir, Lost in Space me fait grave envie...



J'imagine que tu ne voudras pas savoir ce qu'il arrive aux personnages mais je me lance !
Arrivés au fin fond de l'univers, ils sont tout simplement…








…perdus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2018)

Ce Montenlair...


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2018)

Puisque tu le prends comme ça :



Bloc de spoiler: TADAM !!



À la fin, ils meurent !!


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2018)

j'ai regardé le premier épisode hier soir. j'aime bien. c'est pas de la grande SF mais c'est sympa.
le robot humanoïde a un petit air de ET et de AL9000


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2018)

Meuh non récipiendaire !

Dans le dernier épisode la famille se réveille dans un wagon du RER B qui était bloqué dans le tunnel de la Gare du Nord.
En effet ils avaient tous perdu connaissance suite aux grèves qui avaient rendu les transports en commun bondé !

Dans la saison 2 la famille Robinson se rend à la Tour Eiffel. L'ascenseur est en panne mais les escaliers sont dispos.

Cette série de S-F est donc une critique bien foutue du gouvernement Macron en fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2018)

Je suis sur la saison 5 de Grimm. Je trouve que ça commence à tourner en rond.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> vivement ce soir, Lost in Space me fait grave envie...



J’ai regardé la bande-annonce. Ça a l’air pas mal du tout.

Je l’ai ajouté à ma liste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2018)

Bon ben Lost In Space je kiff !

Super divertissement familiale !
Ca va vite même si le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que la famille Robinson n'a pas de chance ^^


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dans le dernier épisode la famille se réveille dans un wagon du RER B qui était bloqué dans le tunnel de la Gare du Nord.
> En effet ils avaient tous perdu connaissance suite aux grèves qui avaient rendu les transports en commun bondé !


Ça me rappelle vaguement l'histoire de Kate & Sawyer qui s'étaient endormis dans un avion à destination des Bermudes !


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon ben Lost In Space je kiff !
> 
> Super divertissement familiale !
> Ca va vite même si le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que la famille Robinson n'a pas de chance ^^


En même temps s'appeler comme une station du RER B, cest s'exposer à des ennuis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2018)

Beau jeste de flotow !
Tandis que l'agent de Kate continue le forcing pour la placer dans beaucoup de conversations !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2018)

Bon visiblement ils ont annoncé une saison 3 pour Jessica Jones alors pourquoi pas une saison 2 pour Lost in Space !


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tandis que l'agent de Kate continue le forcing pour la placer dans beaucoup de conversations !


Je fais une cure de magnésium, y paraît que ça aide pour réchauffer l'ambiance !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tandis que l'agent de Kate continue le forcing pour la placer dans beaucoup de conversations !



Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2018)

.Encore une victime !


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


Kate !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2018)

J'avais complétement oublié : The man in the high Castle visible sur Amazon Prime Video.

Dans une uchronie les nazis et l'Empire Japonais se partage les USA en 2.
Mais ils se déchirent aussi a propos de films vidéos montrant leur chute. 

C'est une série ou l'humour n'existe pas. Les couleurs sont délavées...
Bref c'est pas joyeux.
Déprimés s'abstenir !

Mais c'est tellement génial !
Techniquement au top avec un univers visuel aux petits oignons dans lequel évoluent des acteurs géniaux.

Comme toute bonne serie elle atteind son objectif : on veut connaître la suite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2018)

Et aussi, toujours grâce à Amazon Vidéo Prime je découvre the Terror.

2 bateaux anglais qui cherchent une route pur traverser le pole Nord a la fin du 19eme siècle.
Mais le climat bloque les bateaux dans la glace et puis ils ne sont visiblement pas seul...Une bête rode...et ils essaient de survivre dans un climat hostile au dehors et au dedans.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon ben Lost In Space je kiff !
> 
> Super divertissement familiale !
> Ca va vite même si le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que la famille Robinson n'a pas de chance ^^



Je viens de finir la saison 1. Je kiffe aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2018)

Amazon Prime Video : the night manager.
6 épisodes d'une heure qui suit la vengeance d'un réceptioniste d'hôtel envers un vendeur d'arme.
Politique, gentil espion et traître, magouille économique... une adaptation d'un livre de John Le Carre.

Pour être franc tout est fait pour te donner le frisson envers ce réceptioniste qui est immergé dans un univers "dangereux" mais bon tu flippes pas trop vu qu'il se sort a chaque fois de tout.

Hugh Laurie cabotine un peu dans le rôle du méchant ;
Tom Hiddleston tient son rôle de gentil avec classe (un côté James Bond je trouve);
Olivia Colman est toujours aussi obstiné..

Bref 6 heures délicieuses avec une réalisatrice qui adore les gros plans !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2018)

3%, c'est un bon rendement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2018)

Un indice sur la prochaine série que je vais regarder :


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2018)

P'tain, y'a un remake de Chateauvallon ou bien ils l'ont ressorti du grenier ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, y'a un remake de Chateauvallon ou bien ils l'ont ressorti du grenier ?



Vu la bande-annonce, ce n’est pas du tout le même style.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2018)

La réparation de son lave-linge l'ayant mis dans le rouge pour un moment, petit louis a dû suspendre son abonnement netflix. Il passe dorénavant ses soirées devant l'écran noir de son laptop. Ne riez pas, ça arrive même aux meilleurs !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2018)

Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2018)

*Arme le blaster*
gKatarn Connor ? Faisez gaffe à votre réponse ! Ca peut pas être à coté j'en viens !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


kate


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juin 2018)

Paske Sarah...PL a rien compris


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2018)

Groumph...

Ch'te jure...


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2018)

Ne me dîtes pas qu'ils ont fait une série de not' brave Terminator ?!


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2018)

l'excellent "la défense Lincoln" en juillet


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juin 2018)

Bientôt l'anim the lastman aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2018)

En famille

Une femme se fait saisir son appartement dans lequel elle vit avec ses enfants et son beau-frère. Pour le récupérer, elle doit trouver 150 000 euros.

Elle décide d’aller voir son père, écrivain fortuné, avec qui elle est fâchée depuis des années. Arrivée chez son père, elle fait la connaissance de la femme de celui-ci, actrice ratée, et de sa fille.

Les retrouvailles avec son père se passent mal et il meurt subitement.

Tous ensemble, ils décident de faire croire qu’il est toujours vivant et de cacher son cadavre dans le congélateur car, s’ils officialisent son décès, ils se retrouvent sans rien.

Méchamment drôle.


----------



## USB09 (3 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, c’est Stranger Things qui me fait un peu cet effet là. La première saison était bien. En revanche, la deuxième, j’ai trouvé ça laborieux.
> 
> Sinon, en ce moment je suis sur Master of none. J’aime beaucoup. Et dans les prochaines séries à visionner, La casa de papel, dont on dit le plus grand bien.


Moi c’est l’inverse. La saison une de Stranger Thing fait brouillon. Les scènes s’enchaîne vite, le jeux des acteurs secondaire inexistant. Etc...
La deux est plus réfléchi, envoûtant , la vie de la fille ressort mieux, là où elle est inexistante sur l’autre.


----------



## USB09 (3 Septembre 2018)

Midnight texas
Je suis tombé un peu par hasard et j’aime bien l’humour, un peu genre tarentino. 
C’est l’histoire d’un voyant surendetté a cause de sa grand mère morte et qui doit faire un cartel. 
Se retrouve au Texas dans une ville paumée mais plein de surprises.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2018)

The villainess : patate de forain sud-coréenne.

Action trash sur fond de remake de Nikita.

J'ai compté tous mes os à la fin du film par respect pour les cascadeurs.


----------



## hellarious (7 Septembre 2018)

Sinon c'est bien la casa del papel?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2018)

Yes, j'ai vraiment bien aimé.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

hellarious a dit:


> Sinon c'est bien la casa del papel?


Mouaif ... du vu et revu !


----------



## hellarious (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mouaif ... du vu et revu !


T'a une / des bonnes séries à conseiller?


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

J'suis grave à la bourre et pas trop fan des séries mais mon entourage me broute le mou comme quoi faut absolument voir : shameless et handmaid’s tale !

Sinon désolé pour les répétitions mais les potes m'ont envoyé cette liste :

Wikings ++++

Game off thrones++++

Shameless++++

Walking dead +++

The wire++++

Dream on ++

Scandal

Black mirror

Utopia ++

House or cards ++

Engrenage ++

Mafiosa

Orfan black

Soprano+++

Narcos ++

Lost

Weeds

Broad chirch

Falling skies

Mister broad

Quantico

Ozark++++

handmaid’s tale++++

Wild Word ++++

Altered Carbon +++

peaky blinders ++

Et bien sur l'inévitable "Breaking Bad" mais je suppose que tu te l'aies déjà farcie !


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2018)

Lost j'ai regardé il y a deux ans, tout d'un coup
c'est mal sauf vers la fin

Orphan Black, j'ai decroché apres quelques saisons, mais le debut etait bien

Narcos, je n'ai pas encore vu la partie apres la fin de Escobar

GoT, c'est pas ma came

Y'a westworld, faut aimer

Y'a Pan Am (terminé), c'était sympa

Et Fringe (ça se regarde comme Breaking Bad)


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Ouaip ... hésitez pas à dégommer celles dans ma liste qui sont des daubes ... ça allègera le flot d'insultes que je réserve à mes potes !!!

Merci pour eux !


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2018)

Y'a une saison 4 de Bron... et je ne l'avais pas remarqué !

L'avantage, c'est que c'est terminé, donc ça doit se regarder en une semaine...


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

4 saisons en une semaine hein ... tu tournes à quoi, toi ?


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> 4 saisons en une semaine hein ... tu tournes à quoi, toi ?


une saison

je suis deja a jour, et il n'y a que 8 eps

(j'ai bien fini assassin's creed en 33h... sur deux semaines...)


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

J’pensais que t’allais m’impressionner !


----------



## hellarious (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J'suis grave à la bourre et pas trop fan des séries mais mon entourage me broute le mou comme quoi faut absolument voir : shameless et handmaid’s tale !
> 
> Sinon désolé pour les répétitions mais les potes m'ont envoyé cette liste :
> 
> ...


Merci bien! Et non je suis nouveau sur Netflix. J'ai pris le mois gratuit, je regarde généralement des anime.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mouaif ... du vu et revu !



Ben au contraire, j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

hellarious a dit:


> Merci bien! Et non je suis nouveau sur Netflix. J'ai pris le mois gratuit, je regarde généralement des anime.


Oups ... la plupart de ce que je t'ai indiqué n'est pas sur Netflix !


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben au contraire, j'ai pas trouvé


T'as des goûts de chiotte !!!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2018)

ça doit être la poche


----------



## hellarious (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Oups ... la plupart de ce que je t'ai indiqué n'est pas sur Netflix !


Netflix canada ouais la plupart


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2018)

Iron fist saison 2 :

Une bonne surprise !
Oubliez la sasion 1 molle avec un acteur principal mou.

C'est pêchu et l'histoire est sympa.

Amazon vidéo

Preacher saison 1

Dans le Texas un pasteur qui ne croit plus en Dieu reçoit un don : les gens obéissent à sa Parole.
Les Anges sont après lui.
Mais son ex et un vampire irlandais vont lui venir en aide...pas comme ces rednecks de sa paroisse !

Un bon délire mais c'est pas pour les mômes car trash/cartoon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2018)

Echo ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2018)

Doublon !

J'ai rippé, chef !

Sumimasen !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2018)

Les demoiselles du téléphone saison 3 : excellent.


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2018)

Hehe, Dominic Cooper
je vais voir ca @petit_louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2018)

Preacher saison 2

Toujours aussi bon, et ça se passe à New Orleans !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2018)

Bojack Jorsman saison 5 : toujours aussi bon.

Cette série c'est pour moi un super "trip", vraiment


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bojack Jorsman...



Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2018)

Putain de clavier sur des écrans de mobile !

Après le Japon, je me paie une tablette !


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Putain de clavier sur des écrans de mobile !
> 
> Après le Japon, je me paie une tablette !


C'est quand le Japon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Septembre 2018)

Novembre pour voir le pays en automne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2018)

The good cop, avec Tony Danza (l’acteur qui jouait dans la série Madame est servie).

Ce n’est pas renversant mais ça se laisse regarder.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Novembre pour voir le pays en automne.



D’après mon maître sushi japonais, c’est la meilleure période pour y aller.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2018)

Je comprends mieux le prix des avions et hôtels alors...


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je comprends mieux le prix des avions et hôtels alors...


j'attends le debrief financier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2018)

tu vois le prix des cerisiers ?

Ben là c'est quasiment les mêmes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2018)

Sinon, c’est en juillet/août que les prix des billets d’avion sont chers car les japonais qui vivent à l’étranger reviennent au pays.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2018)

Moi j'avais découvert le Japon après leur période de la Golden Week = super !
Chaud mais supportable, pas de problème avec l'humidité par exemple.

J'ai aussi fait Février cette année : une semaine après la tempête de neige à Tokyo.
Ben j'ai vu une peu de neige et là aussi il faisait bon.

Cette fois-çi, en automne ce sera ma première fois !
Il me manquera ensuite les extrêmes = Okinawa puis le Nord du Japon sous la neige !


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Sinon, c’est en juillet/août que les prix des billets d’avion sont chers car les japonais qui vivent à l’étranger reviennent au pays.


on parle des billets pour la Réunion fin décembre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2018)

HOLLY SHIT !!!

The Good Place est de retour ! 
1 épisode par semaine sur Netflix \o/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Octobre 2018)

The Man In The High Castle : toujours aussi bien mais ils essaient d'expliquer le passage entre les mondes.
Ca enlève toute la magie je trouve.


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> ils essaient d'expliquer le passage entre les mondes.



Fringe ?


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2018)

Il se trouve que j'ai Amazon Prime pour un mois...
quelque chose à conseiller ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2018)

Prendre Netflix ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2018)

C'est pas con...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2018)

Je ne suis pas maniaque de Maniac.

Par contre, The haunting of hill house, c’est horriblement bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2018)

Netflix...

Batman Ninja...


----------



## Iguana7 (30 Octobre 2018)

Fini Haunting, c'était sympa. J'ai déjà beaucoup de séries en route mais je vais commencer Godless.
Vous êtes sur quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2018)

J’ai commencé Timeless.

Ça a l’air pas mal du tout.


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2018)

J'avais commencé The Man in the High Castle, j'en étais au milieu de la saison 1, mais j'ai pas accroché, alors j'ai arrêté
Depuis, j'ai annulé mon Prime gratuit (8E pas mois !!) donc je m'arrête là


----------



## peyret (28 Novembre 2018)

savoureux : sur netfix   --> les nouveaux sauvages


----------



## Iguana7 (30 Novembre 2018)

Tiens, je connaissais pas du tout mais ce que j'en lis me plait beaucoup. Ajouté à ma liste, merci !


----------



## Iguana7 (30 Novembre 2018)

Tiens, je connaissais pas du tout mais ce que j'en lis me plait beaucoup. Ajouté à ma liste, merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2018)

Sick note


----------



## Iguana7 (20 Décembre 2018)

C'est drôle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> C'est drôle ?



Très.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Janvier 2019)

Laissez vous tenter par le film Pan, visible sur Netflix.

C'est fun, les acteurs et nous-mêmes spectateurs passons un excellent moment.
Les marmots devraient apprecier aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2019)

Murder.

Génial ! J’adore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2019)

Titans (DC Comics).

Une beau bourre-pif dans la face !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2019)

La saison 2 de The Punisher  : du sang mais pas que !

Bon ben y'a plus qu'à attendre l'annulation du show maintenant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2019)

toujours dans le thème du respect de l'Homme : Polar sur Netflix.

Un acteur danois pas content et puis ça baise, ça tue...

Les personnages sont déjà vu, la réalisation est mouif... 

Y'a de beaux paysages...

me rappelle plus trop en fait...


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2019)

Je n'ai toujours pas netflix, donc la série dont à laquelle je cause est sur la 2 du service public.

Philarmonia​Une série avec les poncifs d'une série - adultère, meurtre, problèmes perso, famille monoparentale, bref la totale - avec des acteurs de série, donc des qui jouent bien et des qui jouent comme des pieds, des inconnus et des guest-stars-pour-attirer-le-chaland, la totale je vous dis.

Pourquoi j'en parle alors ? Parce que tout ce beau monde est réuni à l'intérieur d'un orchestre, et que rien que ça, ça nous change des médecins, avocats, flics et autres zombies. Ni mieux ni pire qu'une autre, un produit de consommation, mais rien que pour l'originalité de l'environnement j'irai jusqu'au bout, 6 épisodes c'est vite passé.
Surtout ne pas y chercher à y voir la vraie vie d'un orchestre, même si certains problèmes d'ego sont assez bien vus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2019)

Nightflyers = passez à autre chose !

Sérieusement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2019)

Par contre je comprends l'engouement autour de Kingdom, la série de zombie coréenne.

C'est classe, gore, et y'a en effet une histoire crédible.

A voir donc !


----------



## peyret (4 Février 2019)

Punisher n'est pas mal non plus...
Un peu gore...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2019)

La saison 3 de The Expanse ! 

ENFIN !!!

Sur Amazon Prime par contre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2019)

toujours dans la saison 3 !

Celle de Ash vs Evil 

fooooooooonce !!!


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2019)

Troie, sur Netflix. 

Moyen, un peu mou du genou.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Troie […] un peu mou du genou.


La trois aussi, c'est un peu mou du genou !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2019)

Umbrella academy (Netflix), c’est vachement bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Troie, sur Netflix.
> 
> Moyen, un peu mou du genou.


Salut papy ! La forme ?
 Ça fait un bail !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2019)

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet : Russian Doll, très bien.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2019)

Sur teufun ou meuciss, une fois par an, scout toujours...
De la joie, de la bonne humeur, et des acteurs (surtout un) au top.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2019)

6 fois par ans sur doublévéneufe...
34 ans que j'ai 15 ans, merde...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2019)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sinon pour rester dans le sujet : Russian Doll, très bien.



Je confirme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2019)

American Gods sur Amazon Prime.

Toujours aussi beau, toujours aussi bon...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2019)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Salut papy ! La forme ?
> Ça fait un bail !



Yep, toujours vert


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2019)

Si tu passes par Fancoulaux un de ces jours, fais moi signe !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2019)

Avec plaisir, mais Fancouleux, c'est pas à côté et j'y vais plus ou presque


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2019)

Ben un jour de "presque" alors !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2019)

Pas faux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2019)

Love, Death & Robot sur Netflix.

j'en suis love !


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2019)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 6 fois par ans sur doublévéneufe...
> 34 ans que j'ai 15 ans, merde...



34 ans que tu es scout !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2019)

Si comme moi tu l'as manqué au cinoche, 'Avril et le monde truqué" est disponible sur Netflix.

Et c'est Tardi qui a fait la bible graphique d'un Paris noyé sous le charbon.
Et on y entend Jean Rochefort dans le rôle d'un vieux savant intrépide !


----------



## aunisien (18 Avril 2019)

La série Murder, vous conseillez ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2019)

En ce moment, je suis sur Stay tuned !, série japonaise.

C’est très sympa.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> La série Murder, vous conseillez ?



Si c’est de Murder, how to get away with murder dont tu parles, perso, je recommande.


----------



## aunisien (18 Avril 2019)

Oui il s’agit de cette série


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2019)

Bodyguard. C'est pas la série de l'année, mais ça se regarde. Avec Rob Stark Richard Madden


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2019)

Je viens de finir Osmosis, série Netflix made in France.

C’est pas mal du tout et, en tout état de cause, de bien meilleure qualité que la première du genre, Marseille, qui était une grosse daube.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juin 2019)

Good Omens, Amazon Prime.

C'est beau comme du bon Terry Pratchett.
Sûrement parce qu'adapte par Neil Caïman lui même.
David Tennant et Michael Sheen y sont excellents et bien habillés.

Y'a du Queen dans les enceintes.

Bref de quoi passer une super après-midi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2019)

Finie !
Eh ben...

Too old to die Young, Amazon Prime.
Masturbation visuelle et auditive.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

Prout


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Prout


Canicule, dommage collatéral.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

Pour moi, bien sûr:

-En 1, et très largement:
Treme de David Simon (le même que "The wire", mais dans un genre très différent). Humanité, musique. Une pépite.

-Ensuite, les indispensables:
Mad Men (rien que pour les génériques de fin), True Detective, Fargo, The wire

-Bien, à voir si on a le temps:
Gomora, Ray Donovan, Peaky Blinders, The Deuce, The man in the high castle, Deadwood

-A envisager, quand on est à la retraite:
Ray Donovan, Homeland,The affair, GOT

-Pour l'intelligence des dialogues (enfin, je trouve…)
The good wife, The good fight, Billions

-Un regret; L'arrêt de Vinyl après une saison.

Le tout en VO, évidemment.


----------



## Chris K (30 Juin 2019)

Mindhunter ;
The Haunting of Hill House ;


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

J'en connais un qui va streamer sa soirée au son des pinpons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juillet 2019)

The Boys, Amazon Prime

Si tu en a comme moi marre de bouffer du super heros, ça devrait te plaire.

Même si dans le genre "mais qui surveille les super héros ?" je préfère The Watchmen.

Une réalisation un peu trop sage, des acteurs qui sont bons, une bande son excellente.

Bref ça mérite la note d'une andouillette au minimum !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2019)

Salto, l'arme anti-Netflix de France TV, TF1 et M6 verra le jour début ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2019)

Faut voir les programmes dispos ainsi que les tarifs maintenant...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2019)

Joséphine Ange gardien, à 99,99€ / mois


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2019)

La casa de papel saison 3 : décevant. J’ai l’impression qu’ils ont pris le scénario des saisons précédentes, changé quelques trucs histoire de dire que et roule ma poule.

Orange is the new black saison 7 : cette série aura été bien du début jusqu’à la fin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Joséphine Ange gardien, à 99,99€ / mois



Si c'est en 4K VO Dolby 9.2.10, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Joséphine Ange gardien, à 99,99€ / mois


Ça fait cher le porno !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Joséphine Ange gardien, à 99,99€ / mois



Salto double flip.


----------



## aunisien (13 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> La casa de papel saison 3 : décevant. J’ai l’impression qu’ils ont pris le scénario des saisons précédentes, changé quelques trucs histoire de dire que et roule ma poule.



Tout-à-fait d’accord les saisons 1 & 2 m’avaient emballé mais là 3ème laisse vraiment sur notre faim.


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Salto double flip.


Si par cette figure acrobatique, tu comptais faire référence au lancer de nains. Je suis au regret de te dire que cette discipline sportive, un temps pressentie pour figurer au J.O., a finalement été interdite dans tous les royaumes !

En effet, des parents peu scrupuleux usait de subterfuges, tous plus horrible les uns que les autres, pour engager leur progéniture dans ces concours d'un autre âge. À coups de chirurgie plastique, de malnutrition et de bien pire encore, ces adultes en mal de challenge envoyaient ces gosses à l'abattoir pour flatter leur égo.

Un bien triste sort auquel les plus hautes instances du sport mirent fin avant même qu'Elon Musk eut engagé son rejeton dans cette discipline au combien accidentogène.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Août 2019)

Les nains ont encore le droit de s'envoyer en l'air... mais uniquement si ils sont dénudés, et devant des spectateurs de plus de 18 ans.
Pas touche au porno


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2019)

On ne dit pas nain mais personne de petite taille.
*
#POLITIQUEMENT CORRECT INSIDE*


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> On ne dit pas nain mais personne de petite taille


Arrête de faire ta mijaurée ! 
Je te rappelle que tu kiffes les taulardes fringuées d'une salopette orange…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Arrête de faire ta mijaurée !
> Je te rappelle que tu kiffes les taulardes fringuées d'une salopette orange…



Et ça, ce n’est pas du tout politiquement correct.


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Un de mes collègues connaissait une personne qui est partie s’installer au Japon et y travailler. Au bout d’un mois, elle a craqué et est revenue en France car elle n’arrivait pas à s’adapter au mode de vie nippon.



Laisse-moi deviner, elle s'appelait Juliana Crain et cherchait un emploi au Centre Japonais…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Laisse-moi deviner, elle s'appelait Juliana Crain et cherchait un emploi au Centre Japonais…



La drogue, c’est mal.


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> La drogue, c’est mal.


Pour les interrogatoires !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour les interrogatoires !



Pour la petite histoire la personne était graphiste.

Tu ferais un bien mauvais enquêteur et ce n’est pas demain la veille que tu vas devenir héros d’une série sur Netflix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2019)

Dark Crystal age of Resistance, Netflix 

Les Skerkses me font toujours aussi peur.
Donc c'est toujours aussi génial !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2019)

Alarme !!!

Je viens de trouver les 3 comédies The Naked Fun sur Netflix !

Et Franck Drebin est toujours aussi nul quand il s'agit de se garer...


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et Franck Drebin est toujours aussi nul quand il s'agit de se garer...


Arrête de divulgâcher !!!  :motvaliseàlanoix:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2019)

The Naked Director

Série japonaise inspirée d’histoire réelle et racontant la vie d’un vendeur d’encyclopédies en anglais dans les années 80 qui se reconvertit dans le porno.

Il y a des scènes de cul (au moins une par épisode) mais ce n’est pas classé X et plutôt axé sur la société japonaise.

Intéressant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Alarme !!!
> 
> Je viens de trouver les 3 comédies The Naked Fun sur Netflix !
> 
> Et Franck Drebin est toujours aussi nul quand il s'agit de se garer...



Je note.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2019)

Ben j'aime toujours autant la série animée Désenchantée sur Netflix.

Plus sombre il est vrai...


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2019)

bon alors, qui a mis le nez dans The Mandalorian ? vous aimez ce coté western ?


----------



## Chris K (19 Novembre 2019)

macinside a dit:


> bon alors, qui a mis le nez dans The Mandalorian ? vous aimez ce coté western ?



J’ai déjà décroché. Je trouve ça sans réelle sans saveur.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2019)

Moi, je reste bloqué sur  " la casa de papel "


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2019)

Chais pô, j'ai pas Disney


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2019)

change de galaxie


----------



## peyret (20 Novembre 2019)

Affaire Gregory
idem


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2019)

"De toute façon, Apple TV, si ta pas d'cul et pas de violence, ça tiendra pas 1 an !"

p_l, analyse certifié Comptoir d'Or™ avec cacahuete élevée en France™


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> si ta pas d'cul et pas de violence


Même combat dans les jeux vidéos chinois !


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> "De toute façon, Apple TV, si ta pas d'cul et pas de violence, ça tiendra pas 1 an !"
> 
> p_l, analyse certifié Comptoir d'Or™ avec cacahuete élevée en France™




elles sont équitable tes cacahuètes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2019)

Non, mais leur éleveur carbure à l'eau du puits !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2019)

The Irishman, de Martin Scorsese.

C'est beau et c'est bon comme un bon Scorsese.
Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## aCLR (28 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> The Irishman, de Martin Scorsese.
> 
> C'est beau et c'est bon comme un bon Scorsese.
> Ni plus, ni moins.



J'attendrais donc qu'il sorte au cinéma, ha ha ha !


----------



## USB09 (6 Décembre 2019)

macinside a dit:


> bon alors, qui a mis le nez dans The Mandalorian ? vous aimez ce coté western ?



Pas encore vu mais ce serait vraiment bien une série avec Yan Solo. 
Je suis beaucoup moins attiré par Kenobi que je verrai plutôt en un film; et non une série (trop long).


----------



## roquebrune (28 Décembre 2019)

Pas réussi a accrocher avec The Witcher, les ingredients sont là mais je trouve peu convaincant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> Pas réussi a accrocher avec The Witcher, les ingredients sont là mais je trouve peu convaincant



Moi, j’aime bien mais je ne suis pas sûr de tout comprendre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Janvier 2020)

La saison 2 de Lost in Space.

C'est toujours le grand huit de l'aventure, toujours la pêche !


----------



## Iguana7 (10 Janvier 2020)

Fini Watchmen, c'était terriblement bon ! 
L'épisode 8 est pour moi le summum de la qualité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2020)

Ca j'avoue... ça me dis bien comme série... HBO je suppose ?

Ca va en faire des abonnements Netflix, Disney+ et HBO qui visiblement serait le plus cher du lot -_-


----------



## Iguana7 (10 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca j'avoue... ça me dis bien comme série... HBO je suppose ?
> 
> Ca va en faire des abonnements Netflix, Disney+ et HBO qui visiblement serait le plus cher du lot -_-


Perso, je suis abonné à OCS, c'est dessus.


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2020)

The Mandalorian : c'était bien, ça va être dur d'attendre la suite, donc revoilà Doctor Who Saison 12


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2020)

The  Witcher

Bonne série mais peut faire encore mieux.

La timeline de la saison faut s'accrocher ! Techniquement (décor, effets spéciaux) c'est cheap pour une série si attendue.

C'est une énième série de phantasy qui ne révolutionne pas le genre mais qui est sympa.


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> The  Witcher
> 
> Bonne série mais peut faire encore mieux.
> 
> ...


Complètement d'accord. J'espère que la S2 sera mieux. 
Sinon vous êtes sur quoi en ce moment ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2020)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Sinon vous êtes sur quoi en ce moment ?


Sur une chaise, pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Iguana7 (11 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur une chaise, pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2020)

Titans S2,

Du bon super héros, qui profite bien du format série pour raconter son histoire.

Par contre la realisateur... t'as aucune idee,aucun plan marquant...


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2020)

J'ai mon billet pour suivre les aventures de Picard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2020)

Faut que je renouvelle Amazon Prime...

En plus j'ai toujours pas vu la dernière saison de The Expanse


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai mon billet pour suivre les aventures de Picard !


Le surgelé ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> The Expanse





Bloc de spoiler



À la fin, tout le monde meurt !!!


  

Sinon…
Un soir sans inspiration, je me suis laissé happer par _Nos quatre à deux_. Du coup j'attends avec impatience la suite des aventures au pays de _chrismasland_. :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2020)

Je viens de finir Messiah sur Netflix.

Ce mélange d’histoire biblique et d’histoire contemporaine est pas mal du tout.


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2020)

En parlant de _bilibilique_, j'ai longtemps hésité à suivre la série _Hand of God_. Autant l'acteur principal m'attirait, autant le titre m'effrayait. Au final, je n'ai pas été déçu d'appuyer sur lecture. Sur fond de meurtre perfide, l'intrigue fantastico-biblique embarque le spectateur dans une enquête passionnante et dresse un tableau saisissant des _patented bishops_ d'outre-atlantique. Une fiction sanguinolente et _drôle_ qui me laisse l'amère image d'un « peuple élu » en proie à la croyance béate, inconditionnelle et fate.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2020)

Netflix; une double ration d'animation française avec Vermin et Crisis Jung.

De l'animation pour adulte qui va te dilater l'oeil. Et pas que !


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai mon billet pour suivre les aventures de Picard !





Bloc de spoiler: Divulguachage garanti donc MEF



Quatre épisodes avant que papi Jean-Luc trouve un vaisseau à distortion. Pfff, ça va être long cette histoire… :miam:


----------



## USB09 (26 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Bloc de spoiler: Divulguachage garanti donc MEF
> 
> 
> 
> Quatre épisodes avant que papi Jean-Luc trouve un vaisseau à distortion. Pfff, ça va être long cette histoire… :miam:



C’est pas évident de sortir de la retraite tout de même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2020)

Giri / Hagi

Un flic japonais part à Londres sur fond de règlements de compte entre bandes de yakuzas.

Super bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2020)

Altered Carbon saison 2, Netflix.

J'aime toujours autant.
Pas parfaite.. je le sais bien mais moi ça me va.

Poe, ce personnage me donne des frissons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2020)

Plus j'avance dans Psycho-pass, plus je pense a Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

La Casa de Papel saison 4 à partir du 3 Avril


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2020)

Castlevania saison 3, Netflix

C'est toujours aussi cool.

L'histoire donne certains plans bien classe  qui redonne envie de voir de l'animation pour adulte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2020)

Toujours dans l'animation pour Adulte...

Paradise Police partie 2, Netflix

Pour moi c'est des sales mômes qui ont vu Netflix en mode "chiche"

Regarde le dans ton coin, sans enfant, voir sans femme, sans animaux...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Grâce à Netflix Party, vous pouvez binge-watcher des séries avec vos amis sans quitter votre canapé


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2020)

Admettons que je veuille regarder un truc à la Homecoming (avec Julia Roberts sur prime) dans le bouzin netflixien, je cherche quoi ? Ou pour faire simple, disons une série dramatique avec un scénario inspiré d'un réel sans _pan pan boum boum_ permanent… (je ne manipule pas d'armes à feu, teu teu teu)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Netflix réduit les débits en Europe pour éviter une paralysie d'Interne


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Netflix réduit les débits en Europe pour *éviter une paralysie d'Interne*


On risque l'occlusion intestinale en regardant netflix ? pourquoi, ce sont de programmes de mUrde ?


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Admettons que je veuille regarder un truc à la Homecoming (avec Julia Roberts sur prime) dans le bouzin netflixien, je cherche quoi ? Ou pour faire simple, disons une série dramatique avec un scénario inspiré d'un réel sans _pan pan boum boum_ permanent… (je ne manipule pas d'armes à feu, teu teu teu)


Unbelievable.   Mini série anglaise. En VO, bien sûr...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Bon , j'ai attaqué la serie " Narcos "


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

Je suis sur Peaky blinders : vachement bien.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

J'ai repris le bureau des légendes et Mr Robot. C'est pas du netflix, mais c'est parfait pour un tour de vélo (d'appartement)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Que voir de bien sur Netflix en ce moment ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Quelqu'un a t'il regarder 
Uncut 
L'Accusé 
?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Unbelievable.   Mini série anglaise. En VO, bien sûr...


J'ai jeté un œil sur ta recommandation. Ça n'est pas du tout mon kif les histoires de tribunaux pour mineurs ni les histoires avec des mineurs tout court d'ailleurs, sauf peut-être Germinal ou Ken Loach…


Romuald a dit:


> pourquoi, ce sont de programmes de mUrde ?


J'arrive tout doucement à la même conclusion…


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Je sais pas quoi regarder 
vivement que je retourne en Suisse pour suivre la télé Romande


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2020)

je viens de finir Final Space  saison 2 sur Netflix.

Toujours aussi drôle, avec une touche d'émotion qui contre-balance le tout.

un bon moment pour toi, Public.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Netflix planté ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2020)

Rien ne vaut un bon vieux DVD ! Je suis en train de me refaire Person of Interest et pas de problème réseau


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2020)

Hors sujet !

Gaffe aux modos !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un bon vieux DVD ! Je suis en train de me refaire Person of Interest et pas de problème réseau



Moi, j’ai bazardé toute ma collection de DVD, à l’exception de 4 DVD de films japonais que j’ai conservé dans un but purement décoratif.

Je n’en regardais plus et plutôt que de les garder à prendre la poussière, j’ai préféré m’en séparer.


----------



## peyret (3 Avril 2020)

Qu'est ce que c'est un DVD ?......


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est un DVD ?......


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un bon vieux DVD ! Je suis en train de me refaire Person of Interest et pas de problème réseau


That spies on you, every hour of every day. I know it, because I built the machine...
héhé... mais pas sur de la regarder à nouveau !


Regardé Cardinal saison 1, très bien... donc j'ai commencé la saison 2 juste après.
C'est pas sur Netflix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2020)

Triple 9, film dispo sur Amazon.

Un film de gangster qui te scotche bien.
Une sorte de Heat mais qui sait qu'il sera jamais aussi bien et qui s'assume.

Une musique de ouf.
Kate Blanchet en mafieuse russe juive que j'ai pas reconnue !
Les autres acteurs jouent des personnages déjà vu mais ils y croient.

Une excellente série B !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

/me a commencé Tales from the loop dans le _prime de ma zone_.

/me n'a pas compris grand chose au premier épisode.
/me n'a pas apprécié la trame du second épisode.
/me n'a pas encore regardé le troisième épisode…


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Kate Blanchet en mafieuse russe juive que j'ai pas reconnue !


Normal banane, tu t’emmêles les Kate !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

7 eme Episode de Narcos 
j'adore


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2020)

Euh... qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh... qui ?


Narcos
La femme de Kate


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh... qui ?


Winslet pas Blanchett !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2020)

Sur Netflix : *OZARK* ... Une bonne série sur le monde des cartels, du fric, de la drogue et du blanchiment ... avec de vrais morceaux de méchants dedans - je parle de morceaux parce qu'à un moment où à un autre ils se font éclater la tronche à notre plus grande jubilation ! Pour l'instant 3 saisons d'une dizaine d'épisodes chacune.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2020)

pouf ! 
La Trilogie du Hobbit... comme ça... sur Amazon Prime... en version Hobbit par contre visiblement... (vous l'avez ?)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

La casa de papel , 
personne regarde  ?


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La casa de papel ,
> personne regarde  ?


j'ai regardé les saisons 1 & 2 en espagnol sous-titré, mais je ne suis pas sur de regarder la suite


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

Et je réitère pour Cardinal :





Avec Karine Vanasse qui jouait dans PanAm, aux cotés de Margot Robbie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai regardé les saisons 1 & 2 en espagnol sous-titré, mais je ne suis pas sur de regarder la suite



Je te conseille de ne pas la regarder.

C’est plus ou moins la même histoire. Seul le lieu du braquage change vraiment.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Je te conseille de ne pas la regarder.
> 
> C’est plus ou moins la même histoire. Seul le lieu du braquage change vraiment.


Oui , j'ai eu du mal a accrocher comme la première fois


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> pouf !
> La Trilogie du Hobbit... comme ça... sur Amazon Prime... en version Hobbit par contre visiblement... (vous l'avez ?)


Non !
Tu dois être le seul de la galaxie !
Jeff t'as à la bonne !!!


aCLR a dit:


> /me a commencé Tales from the loop dans le _prime de ma zone_.


/me a terminé la saison une de _tales from the loop_ mais ne vous en dira pas plus que la fois dernière…


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2020)

Sur Casa de Papel...


Himeji a dit:


> Je te conseille de ne pas la regarder.C’est plus ou moins la même histoire. Seul le lieu du braquage change vraiment.


C'est clair qu'il n'y a pas la nouveauté des deux premières saisons. Pour autant, c'est bien fait et ça se regarde sans déplaisir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sur Casa de Papel...
> 
> C'est clair qu'il n'y a pas la nouveauté des deux premières saisons. Pour autant, c'est bien fait et ça se regarde sans déplaisir.



Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2020)

Entre vieux, on se comprend


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2020)

Je me suis lancé dans Into the Badlands, sur Amazon Prime.

Sans regrets, bien au contraire.

Ah si elle a été annulée..


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

J'avance dans les épisodes de la casa et je commence a y reprendre gout


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je me suis lancé dans Into the Badlands, sur Amazon Prime.
> 
> Sans regrets, bien au contraire.
> 
> Ah si elle a été annulée..


Dans le genre "fantastico-apocalyptique au sabre", cette série est assez divertissante.

Je ne me lasse pas de Bajie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2020)

L'effet Nick Frost !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2020)

Merci les gens pour Ozark.

Ça me faisait moyennement envie mais  je viens de finir le tout premier épisode..
c'est bien poisseux ___

Je vais pas tout regarder d'un coup, j'en aurai pas la force


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Cette mouche humaine, avec qui je discute ailleurs sur le forum, m'a fait me souvenir que j'ai suivi *The Tick* sur le carrousel des livreurs de cartons qui te font des sourires. Eh bah ! Après une légère appréhension, je me suis bien marré, un bon point pour le gars déguisé en insecte humain ! Peter _chaipakoinov_-ic


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

Je suis bientôt a la fin de Narcos
enfin 
la saison 3 est moins attirante


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Le carrousel des cartons souriants n'affichant rien de nouveau me concernant, j'ai craqué pour de la redif' ! « Le tout nouveau testament » avec Benoît, Yolande, Catherine, François et une foule de comédiennes et comédiens, m'a offert près une bonne heure cinquante de joies ! Ô punaise, ce générique <3 <3


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

Je termine enfin " Narcos " 
c'était pas mal du tout , beaucoup de sang , mais l'histoire est très intéressante .


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le carrousel des cartons souriants n'affichant rien de nouveau me concernant, j'ai craqué pour de la redif' ! « Le tout nouveau testament » avec Benoît, Yolande, Catherine, François et une foule de comédiennes et comédiens, m'a offert près une bonne heure cinquante de joies ! Ô punaise, ce générique <3 <3


Ah, ben je vais essayer alors. Beau casting en tous cas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2020)

Je rattrape mon retard et me baffre de Battlestar Galactica (Amazon Prime)
A savoir le mini téléfilm en 2 partie qui sert d'intro + les 4 saisons.

Je comprend mieux l'enthousiasme qui entoure cette série de S.F

Ça ringardise violement la série d'origine qui n'avait peut être comme but que d'enjouailler les masses.

Avec la version 2000 je suis sidéré du nombre de thèmes sociétaux abordés.
Bref, c'est pas trop tõt....pour moi !


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mai 2020)

Au fait, sur Netflix, si on supprime les longs métrages américains, les documentaires et les séries TV, que reste-t-il ? J'ai cherché en vain un catalogue complet pour faire des recherches.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je rattrape mon retard et me baffre de Battlestar Galactica (Amazon Prime)
> A savoir le mini téléfilm en 2 partie qui sert d'intro + les 4 saisons.
> 
> Je comprend mieux l'enthousiasme qui entoure cette série de S.F
> ...


Vu l'intégrale 3 fois depuis 2003.

Sinon vu hier sur Netflix, Le Mariage D'Ali. Excellente comédie sur la communauté irakienne de Melbourne.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2020)

Avec le confinement et le chômage partiel je me suis pris le mois gratuit du sourire sur les boites en carton. Des daubes mais aussi du bon :


Bosch, d'après les romans de M. Connelly. J'ai bien aimé les bouquins, la série s'en inspire de plus ou moins loin. Un bon 'procedural', avec les ficelles qu'il faut mais pas mal de réalisme quand même.
Leverage. Les aventures d'une équipe type (le cerveau, la vamp, le geek, la voleuse et le tas de muscles) de Robin des bois modernes. Totalement invraisemblable mais rigolo, ça détend les neurones.
The man in the high castle. Une uchronie dont il a déjà été question ici. Bien glauque et je n'en suis qu'à S1E2. Je n'ai pas lu ce roman de P. K. Dick mais plusieurs autres et j'ai bien aimé, donc je vais poursuivre.

Sans compter 5 ou 6 saisons de Columbo !


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Au fait, sur Netflix, si on supprime les longs métrages américains, les documentaires et les séries TV, que reste-t-il ? J'ai cherché en vain un catalogue complet pour faire des recherches.


Un ami m'a dit : tu peux chercher deux heures un truc à regarder et au moins de trouver, c'est l'heure de se coucher…


Romuald a dit:


> The man in the high castle. Une uchronie dont il a déjà été question ici. Bien glauque et je n'en suis qu'à S1E2. Je n'ai pas lu ce roman de P. K. Dick mais plusieurs autres et j'ai bien aimé, donc je vais poursuivre.


Oui ! Ça m'a bien plu !
Je en vais rien spoiler, hé hé ! Mais il y a une scène que je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier tant la tension, le suspense et la conclusion sont excellemment interprétés ! Et la photo est pas mal.



Romuald a dit:


> sourire sur les boites en carton. Des daubes mais aussi du bon :


Oui aussi ! Je trouve beaucoup plus de trucs à regarder que chez le N rouge…
Maintenant qu'ils font aussi de l'agrégation de contenus payants avec d'autres chaines et sites de streaming, ça prend plus de temps pour fouiller… À moins d'être dépensier, les affiches du carrousel défilent, défilent…


Chez les cartons souriants, je me suis refais Sans toit ni loi de la Varda. Ô pitin ! Trente ans que je n'ai pas posé un regard sur ce film. Dix fois j'ai voulu stopper la diffusion. Mais dix fois j'ai tenu bon. Je ne me rappelais pas vraiment bien du personnage joué par Sandrine Bonnaire. Nom de Doc qu'elle joue bien ce rôle d'adulenscente perdue, sans autre repère que le vide sidéral de ses pensées ! Ma machine à baffes était remontée comme pas deux ! Par contre, j'ai redécouvert une Yolande Moreau jeune et belle. Pour le coup, je trouve qu'elle rattrape bien le film. C'est sûrement pour voir son jeu d'actrice que j'ai tenu jusqu'au générique de fin.


----------



## patlek (8 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans compter 5 ou 6 saisons de Columbo !



Hola!!! Va pas me dire qu'il y aurait en plus (le paradis!!); l' intégrale de l' inspecteur derrick, parce que là, je m' abonne!!!!



aCLR a dit:


> Un ami m'a dit : tu peux chercher deux heures un truc à regarder et au moins de trouver, c'est l'heure de se coucher…



çà résume mon expérience d' un mois gratuit chez Net flox.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mai 2020)

Et pourtant quand on sait bien chercher on peut se faire un paquet de bonnes choses sur Netflix.
Moi en ce moment je suis en plein binge watching de Scorsese et Truffaut.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> The man in the high castle. Une uchronie dont il a déjà été question ici. Bien glauque et je n'en suis qu'à S1E2. Je n'ai pas lu ce roman de P. K. Dick mais plusieurs autres et j'ai bien aimé, donc je vais poursuivre.


J'ai vu la saison 1 il y a longtemps, vraiment bien faite
Mais faut lire le livre y a pas à tortiller


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> quand on sait bien chercher


Il y aura toujours les spécialistes de la recherche et les autres !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mai 2020)

Ouais. Mais moi je trouve.


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Mais moi je trouve.


Les scientifiques – c'est de saison – ne trouvent que ce qu'ils cherchent.
Ou l'inverse, je sais plus


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2020)

c’est de Coluche, non ? il vaut mieux avoir des trouveurs que des chercheurs.

et j’ai trouvé sans chercher que le sourire en carton proposait x saisons de South Park 
mon dieu, ils vont tuer Kenny !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ils vont tuer Kenny !


SPOIL !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2020)

Vu Hollywwod sur Netflix
Excellent.


----------



## Iguana7 (9 Mai 2020)

Vu le premier, c'était sympa.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2020)

Terminé les 6 saisons de Bosch, très bonne série qui serait encore mieux sans le tic de jeu de scène de l'acteur éponyme : regarder à côté de son interlocuteur en inclinant la tête (il va se choper un torticolis !) lors d'un dialogue en champ-contrechamp. La 7 l'année prochaine si tout va bien

Le maitre du haut-château S1E3. Je vais m'accrocher encore un peu mais c'est mal barré. Ca n'avance pas et les méchants, surtout le 'marshall' en cache poussière style 'Once upon a time in the West', sont caricaturaux à un point pas possible. En plus je ne suis pas fan de la photo. Faut toujours qu'ils soient démonstratifs les ricains : 'on fait une lumière glauque et sombre parce que c'est une histoire glauque et sombre'


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> 'on fait une lumière glauque et sombre parce que c'est une histoire glauque et sombre'


Ouais !


Romuald a dit:


> Ca n'avance pas


De toute façon, à la fin, tout le monde meurt !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR !

Put Your Divulgachage on the floor !!

NOW !!!

PS un grand merci à mon clavier Android qui ne veut pas du mot 'your" mais qui m'impose "tout' ! Je te gKatarn au visage !


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Mon petit_louis, toutes les histoires finissent mal !
Je ne dévoile rien en usant de ce running gag !
Je tapote du signe et me marre tout seul !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2020)

C'est bien foutu les Apple Script...
J'avoue...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Le rapport avec le streaming, je cherche…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2020)

Une vanne que j'ai laissée trop longtemps sur le feu. fais pas attention...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2020)

Ah mais je ne m'inquiète pas pour la température de ta vanne. C'est juste que je ne suis pas une flèche en apple truc, donc avoue !


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

Bon S1 du mec dans le château (non, ce n'est pas Ponk) terminée. Pas trop mal finalement, je laisse une chance à la saison 2. Faut dire que les showrunner ricains savent y faire pour laisser suffisamment de trucs en suspens pour t'inciter à poursuivre.

Commencé 'into the badlands', trop rigolo : full clichés et invraisemblances, j'ai assez de temps de cerveau disponible pour le moment pour ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2020)

Tiens il devient quoi le Ponk d'ailleurs. Quelqu'un a des news ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2020)

Blacklist, saison 6 sur Netflix.

C'est n'importe quoi mais y'a James Spader et ses chapeaux.

Ça me fait penser à Elementary. C'est n'importe quoi ais y'a Lucy Liu et Jonny Lee Miller. Ça passe aussi.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2020)

Elementary, j'ai lâché l'affaire au bout de trois épisodes quand c'était diffusé sur la TNT.
Faut dire que ça venait après le Sherlock de la BBC.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Sur les cartons souriants il y a quelques mois, j'ai regardé _widow_ ou _the widow_ – soit la veuve. C'est en une saison et aucun risque qu'ils nous pondent une suite. Le pitch n'est pas à la hauteur de l'intrigue, plutôt pas mal en fin de compte ! Je ne raconterai pas la fin mais ça vaut le coup d'y jeter un œil ! 



Romuald a dit:


> Commencé 'into the badlands', trop rigolo : full clichés et invraisemblances, j'ai assez de temps de cerveau disponible pour le moment pour ça.


Comme dit au p_l – /slaps au passage – je me suis bien marré !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> aucun risque qu'ils nous pondent une suite


Tout le monde meurt à la fin, c'est ça ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout le monde meurt à la fin, c'est ça ?








Non pas du tout, le résumé est un peu faiblard par rapport à l'intrigue de l'histoire. Le suspense te tient en alerte un bon moment. Je ne sais plus combien d'épisodes fait cette série mais ça vaut le coup. Entre l'histoire de cette veuve et une vision romancée des misères de l'Afrique, on en a pour son argent ! Tout ce qui fait tourner le monde se retrouve autour de cette histoire.

Mais si tu cherches de l'actrice avec plus de présence que celle dont j'ai oublié le nom mais pas le visage, Absentia avec Julia Roberts est très bien – pour ne pas dire génial ! Et là, j'aimerai bien une seconde saison… Mais je rêve… _Ils meurent tous à la fin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2020)

The Widow, c'est avec Kate !

Elle trouvera forcement des fans ici (bas)


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Elle trouvera forcement des fans ici


Je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu veux parler !?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> The Widow, c'est avec Kate !



Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mai 2020)

Netflix...
Amazon Prime...

Je ne sais plus quoi regarder en fait, comme noyé par toute cette offre


----------



## flotow (18 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Netflix...
> Amazon Prime...
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi regarder en fait, comme noyé par toute cette offre


Ben moi je suis abonné à aucun service de vidéo 

Regarde Cardinal !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> je suis abonné à aucun service de vidéo


Et tu le trouves où ce site _aucun service de vidéo _? Ho ho ho !


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tu le trouves où ce site _aucun service de vidéo _? Ho ho ho !


/blast aCLR


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> /blast aCLR


Oh toi camembert !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2020)

Ne vous laissez pas pervertir par gKatarn !

N'oubliez pas la puissance d'une bonne vieille insulte à l'ancienne !

Vrai quoi  !
C''est vulgaire le Blast en plus

mUrde kwa...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> N'oubliez pas la puissance d'une bonne vieille insulte à l'ancienne !


Moulée à la louche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2020)

Et sinon Blade Runner bientôt sur Netflix, pour le 1er Juin.

Bon ben je continue alors...


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Je me suis laissé happé par « upload » chez les cartons souriants.

Sympa, sauf le format, entre 20 et 30 minutes l'épisode ça va en faire des saisons…


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2020)

Chez les mêmes je suis en train de lâcher 'into the badlands' au milieu de la saison 1. Trop cliché, trop téléphoné. J'aurai quelques dizaines d'années de moins j'dis pas, mais la, non.
Par contre 'The man in the High Castle', malgré ses défauts, se bonifie au fil des épisodes. Les personnages prennent de l'épaisseur, les intrigues sont bien bâties entre les va-t-en guerre japonais et nazis et ceux qui voudraient éviter la confrontation, les résistants et leurs états d'âme ou absence de, bref je continue en saison 3.
Et la question que tout le monde se pose : comment fait South Park pour exister aux Etats-Unis ? trop jouissif !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> The man in the High Castle


En VF ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En VF ?


Oui, le doublage est correct. Par contre South Park en V.O.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et sinon Blade Runner bientôt sur Netflix, pour le 1er Juin.
> 
> Bon ben je continue alors...


Blade Runner : j'avais adoré le jeu vidéo associé (puis le film original que j'ai vu plus tard) 
Dommage que je n'ai pas vu le nouveau.

Il faudra vraiment que j'envisage de passer à Netflix un jour ou l'autre...


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Chez les mêmes je suis en train de lâcher 'into the badlands' au milieu de la saison 1. Trop cliché, trop téléphoné. J'aurai quelques dizaines d'années de moins j'dis pas, mais la, non.


Hé hé, c'est vrai que cette série est idéale pour les adulescents !


> Par contre 'The man in the High Castle', malgré ses défauts, se bonifie au fil des épisodes. Les personnages prennent de l'épaisseur, les intrigues sont bien bâties entre les va-t-en guerre japonais et nazis et ceux qui voudraient éviter la confrontation, les résistants et leurs états d'âme ou absence de, bref je continue en saison 3.


Oui ! Une saison pour mettre en place les acteurs, une autre pour t'accrocher, la troisième envoie et la dernière, l'apogée !!!


> Et la question que tout le monde se pose : comment fait South Park pour exister aux Etats-Unis ? trop jouissif !


Je ne m'y suis jamais fait au Kartman et compagnie…


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne m'y suis jamais fait au Kartman et compagnie…


A petites doses, un tous les deux ou trois jours ça va. Mais la aussi pas sur que je m'enfile la totalité, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes ficelles


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> A petites doses, un tous les deux ou trois jours ça va. Mais la aussi pas sur que je m'enfile la totalité, c'est un peu toujours les mêmes ficelles


Ah d'accord !


----------



## ScapO (20 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Blade Runner : j'avais adoré le jeu vidéo associé (puis le film original que j'ai vu plus tard)
> Dommage que je n'ai pas vu le nouveau.
> 
> Il faudra vraiment que j'envisage de passer à Netflix un jour ou l'autre...



Il vaut d'être vu même si l'original restera l'original.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En VF ?


Beuark


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Beuark


Snob !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2020)

Rien à voir.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

Alors pourquoi beuark ? Tout le monde n'a pas ton niveau d'anglais, et si le doublage n'est pas trop nul je préfère ne pas avoir les yeux vissés sur les sous-titres.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Si la VO est dispo et si je suis seul à suivre le programme, oui. Sinon c'est VF…


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

Médor ne comprend pas le rosbif ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Médor ne comprend pas le rosbif ?


Médor adore le BBQ !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Beuark


Pour quelqu'un qui travaille dans le ciné, faut bien faire bosser les doubleurs. Parce que dans ce cas les sous-titres, tintin.


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui travaille dans le ciné, faut bien faire bosser les doubleurs. Parce que dans ce cas les sous-titres, tintin.


En 3D les sous-titres !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2020)

Bin oui, tiens !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

La qualité des sous-titres tend à baisser… Combien de fois je me retrouve à perdre le fil d'un dialogue parce que la retranscription bouffe la forme négative !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> la retranscription bouffe la forme négative !





aCLR a dit:


> On est pas rendu !


Où il serait question d'hôpital et de charité


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Où il serait question d'hôpital et de charité


Cunnnard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cause de trucs à la TV !

La citation que tu replaces ici pour me titiller est une formule toute faite trop largement répandue dans sa forme mal orthographiée pour que je l'inscrive dans sa bonne version ! Il s'agissait plutôt d'une invective qu'un commentaire à proprement parlé – et correctement écrit… Sans compter que tu as largement le temps de lire relire et re-relire cette phrase avant de scroller l'écran. Alors… TG !!!


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

/me boude


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

/me aussi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mai 2020)

Merci de bouder dans les coins du forums prévus pour celà.

Pour vous repérer, utilisez le marquage au sol.


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2020)

Sur le conseil de Romuald, je me suis laissé tenté par Bosch !
Sympa ! Encore une fois, le pitch n'est pas à la hauteur du programme !

Et good news, Homecoming revient en saison II !!! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mai 2020)

Le Roi Arthur - la Légende d'Excalibur, Guy Ritchie , Netflix.

Oh putain mais oui ! Ouuuiiiii !

Voilà... 
J'espère que cette critique constructive vous donnera autant envie qu'à moi


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2020)

Vu le dernier Pixar : En avant
Assez différent des autres, mais bien fichu et triste.

Reste maintenant à attesnre Soul !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui travaille dans le ciné, faut bien faire bosser les doubleurs. Parce que dans ce cas les sous-titres, tintin.


 et les mecs qui font les sous-titres ? Tu les oublies les mecs qui font les sous-titres ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu les oublies les mecs qui font les sous-titres ?


Ils sont faits par des machines
T'as pas vu Macron à la télé ?


----------



## patlek (26 Mai 2020)

Jamais une machine n' aurait affiché "dans le foutur"


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et les mecs qui font les sous-titres ?


J'ai deux mots à leur dire à ceux-là !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

Bon encore 2 épisodes pour finir la saison 4 de The Man In The High Castle et je vais au lit...

Ou pas !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon encore 2 épisodes pour finir la saison 4 de The Man In The High Castle et je vais au lit...
> 
> Ou pas !


Tu vas faire des cauchemars !!!

ÇA FINI TRÈS MAL !!! 

Genre, tout le monde meurt !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

/me Blast aCLR

Une cotisation te sera demandée pour le paiement des droits d'auteur à gKatarn.

Cdt-bisoux


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> gKatarn.


Connais pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

ch'te comprends !

Quel est son visage ? Son sexe ?

On sait pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

J'ai des photos...
Je vends au plus offrant.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> 2 épisodes pour finir la saison 4


Moi c'est 2 pour finir la saison 3, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, vu la tournure que ça prend j'ai l'impression qu'au départ ils n'envisageaient pas une saison 4.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

J'avais la même appréhension que toi pour la saison 4.

Mais en tant que fan je lui ai donnée sa chance et je ne le regrette pas !

Longtemps après sa sortie j'avoue


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

_Give me a chance buddy !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais faut lire le livre y a pas à tortiller



Il y a pas mal de film où le livre est mieux


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> vu la tournure que ça prend



Ya du spoil dans l'air, mef !


Passé la scène de Joe blake et le coupe-chou, j'étais tellement soulagé qu'ils pouvaient arrêter la série où bon leur semblait !!! Ça m'allait !


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2020)

Le maitre du haut château S4E1 



Bloc de spoiler



un des personnages principaux se fait buter d'entrée de jeu sans qu'on voit l'acteur, et une équipe sortie on ne sait d'où prend une importance capitale pour la suite en deux coup les gros, ça sent l'acteur parti tourner ailleurs et qui ne peut pas reprendre son rôle, et la modif de scénario en catastrophe pour boucher le trou


Ué, ben je confirme mon impression, la saison 4 n'était pas prévue au départ.

Au fait, il n'y a rien qui vous choque dans la chronologie de Juliana ? 



Bloc de spoiler



si elle se fait descendre avant de tester la machine, c'est que la Juliana qu'on voit depuis le début vient du monde parallèle. Alors d'où sort celle qui a épousé le fils de Tagomi ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, il n'y a rien qui vous choque dans la chronologie de Juliana ?


Je ne veux pas te gâcher la fin…

/me se tait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mai 2020)

la saison 4 ne sert pas à grand chose en effet...

mais...

1/ quand ils ont parlé de la machine pour voyager, ça m'a fait peur car je pensais que ça allait casser la magie des voyages.
Pour moi 2 saisons c'était suffisant.

2/ le thème de la famille/fraternité présent dans cette 4ème saison est bien traité,

3/ j'ai retrouvé des bons acteurs qui évoluent dans une direction artistique de malade.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Je viens de découvrir « Dérapage » quelqu’un connaît ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> la saison 4 ne sert pas à grand chose en effet...


Si quand même…


petit_louis a dit:


> Pour moi 2 saisons c'était suffisant.


Dans le meilleur des mondes peut-être mais dans le notre, allons p_l, quatre saisons c'est un minimum !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Saison IV de Bosch chez les cartons souriants !
L'histoire dans l'histoire de l'histoire, ça le fait bien !

Je continue !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2020)

Demain, Blade Runner Director's Cut de dispo sur Netflix !


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2020)

Pourquoi le smiley 'up' est en '?' chez moi et pas chez vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Le smiley "nickel.gif" ?
C'est à cause d'une extension, il faut mettre le forum sur liste blanche et tu le verras


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le smiley "nickel.gif" ?
> C'est à cause d'une extension, il faut mettre le forum sur liste blanche et tu le verras


C'est nouveau, moins d'un mois, avant je le voyais et de mon côté je n'ai rien changé. Bon, j'ai une explication et comme on n'est pas dans un forum technique on va s'arrêter la.
Merci à toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Idem, et la je le revois même avec l'extension activée (je viens de faire un test)... 
Sans doute une histoire de cache et des listes utilisées par Wipr mises à jour (principalement les EasyList)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2020)

Mais oui dis donc !

Preacher sur Amazon Prime ! J'avais oublié et j'en étais reste à la seconde saison.

On va bien rire...entre autre...


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Idem, et la je le revois même avec l'extension activée (je viens de faire un test)...
> Sans doute une histoire de cache et des listes utilisées par Wipr mises à jour (principalement les EasyList)


Vous me donnez mal au crâne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Reste zen


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2020)

/mode technique on
sur safari 12 macos ça coince
sur safari IOS ça passe
sur firefox 76 ça passe
sur brave macos ça coince
sur brave IOS ça passe
/mode technique off

Je peux aussi tester opera et vivaldi, histoire de conclure en musique


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je peux aussi tester opera et vivaldi, histoire de conclure en musique


Fais-toi plaise si tu veux que je te coupe le sifflet !!!


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2020)

Il se trouve que j'ai les 30 jours d'essai Netflix... Il faut regarder quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2020)

Les 23 pages de ce fil pour commencer !

p_l, humoriste de talent.

RT, Fav, pouce bleu, tipee... Merci à vous, mes fans \o/


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2020)

Il se trouve que j'ai les 30 jours d'essai Netflix... Il faut regarder quoi ?


petit_louis a dit:


> Les 23 pages de ce fil pour commencer !
> 
> p_l, humoriste de talent.
> 
> RT, Fav, pouce bleu, tipee... Merci à vous, mes fans \o/


Pouce en bas !!


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Netflix... Il faut regarder quoi ?


le carrousel est sympa !


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2020)

Bon, je regarde Designated Survivor, car ça ressemble pas mal à 24 !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Bon, je regarde Designated Survivor, car ça ressemble pas mal à 24 !


Aaaah… Kiefer Sutherland ! Ça se tient. Divertissant !


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

Et si on veut regarder du bon cinéma français voire européen, quel service de streaming le permet? Car Netflix, c'est amerloquisant-débilitant au possible. Inspecteur Lavardin de Chabrol, Peur sur la ville avec Belondon, Colonel Redl, Le festin de Babette, Carmen de Rosi, Nosferatu d'Herzog, la vieille série Belphegor, par exemple, ça se trouve où? Remarquez, je les ai en DVD (et Belphegor acheté en téléchargement sur le site de l'INA) mais bon, y'en a plein d'autres que je n'ai pas et que j'aimerais revoir.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et si on veut regarder du bon cinéma


Tu peux faire un tour sur la cinetek, bien que je ne sache pas ce que tu entends par 'bon cinéma'.
Cela dit il semblerait que netflix (les Truffaut) et les cartons souriants (les Varda) commencent à se dire qu'il y a un public pour autre chose que les superhéros ou la baston à foison. Mais bon, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas encore bien épais.


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Aaaah… Kiefer Sutherland ! Ça se tient. Divertissant !


Hehe.
Une sorte de melange de 24 avec la situation actuelle aux États Unis.
Mais j'ai regardé les notes, je m'arrêterai à la fin de la saison 1.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux faire un tour sur la cinetek,


Merci. Le catalogue est intéressant mais l'endroit où je vis ne l'est pas 

"Nous sommes désolés, mais ce service est disponible uniquement pour les résidents de France"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juin 2020)

Je rattrape mon retard avec les productions du studio Ghibli grâce à Netflix.

Aujourd'hui Princesse Mononoké.
C'est juste...beau


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Aujourd'hui Princesse Mononoké.
> C'est juste...beau


C'est surtout assez violent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juin 2020)

ah oui c'est super sanglant en effet !


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2020)

Et bien je viens de terminer la saison 1 de Designated Survivor. 
Inégal, mais ça m'a rappelé 24.
J'ai lu le résumé de la saison 2 sur Wikipedia.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Terminé le Maitre du haut château. Pas si mal en fin de compte, j'angoissais la saison 4 mais finalement c'est peut-être la meilleure. 13/20 à cause d'une fin qui part bien mais s'achève en deux n'importe quoi : l'un plus qu'improbable, et l'autre inexpliqué autant qu'inexplicable. Sans parler de mon problème avec la chronologie de Juliana qui reste sans réponse.
Regardé le premier épisode (chacun est un one-shot) d'Amazing Stories 2020 chez la pomme puisque j'ai encore quelques mois gratuits. Pas trop mal, surtout que dès le début on s'attend à une fin bateau (ils se retrouvèrent et eurent beaucoup d'enfants), et pas du tout, c'est beaucoup plus original. 

Quelque chose à me conseiller chez les cartons souriants ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Quelque chose à me conseiller chez les cartons souriants ?


_The looming tower_ si tu veux revivre les évènement s qui ont conduit au drame du _nine eleven_. (tout simplement amazing)

_Hunters_ si tu veux continuer sur le thème _arbeit macht frei_. Al pacino porte la série !

_The boys_ si tu veux plonger dans l'univers _anti-super-héros_ porté par Karl Urban, un régal !

_The emerald city_ ou _Good omens_ si tu aimes le _fantasia urbain_. Pas sur le même thème mais les deux contes sont très bons et la distribution est sympa.

Et si tu aimes _Batman_, regarde _Pennyworth_ !  Un petit côté chapeau melon et bottes de cuir revisité à la sauce américaine bien sympathique à regarder. 

Enjoy !


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Merci m'sieu
Looming tower, bof, j'ai plutôt envie de quelque chose de léger pour le moment
Good omens est prévu avec le fiston, on est tous les deux fan de Pratchett.
Hunters pour plus tard, j'ai ma dose de Nazis pour le moment
Pennyworth, du coup.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pennyworth, du coup.


Très bon choix !


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2020)

Revu hier soir du Netflix : _La neuvième porte_ de Polanski. Toujours autant de plaisir à le revoir.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2020)

Chez les cartons souriants j'ai vu qu'ils avaient The Night Manager. Pour ceux qui l'ont raté il y a 3 ou 4 ans sur FR3 je recommande. Un casting d'enfer (Olivia Coleman, Hugh Laurie, Tom Hiddleston), une histoire tirée d'un roman de John le Carré, et une vraie fin car pas de saison 2 prévue à l'époque.


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2020)

The Gunfighter
Un court (<10mn) qui semble être la bande annonce d'un western : le héros rentre dans le saloon où l'attendent deux tueurs, musique ad-hoc et voix-off débitant le pitch.
Sauf que non. Je laisse les abonnés aux cartons souriants et amateurs d'absurde le soin de découvrir cet ofni* pirandellien et jouissif jusqu'à la chute finale. Team premier degré s'abstenir.

ofni : objet filmique non identifié


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

J'ai commencer à regarder  " Marseille " hier soir
A voir dans les épisodes si je vais aimer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (10 Juin 2020)

Si vous appréciez l'humour Anglais je vous conseil vivement "Derek". C'est touchant et drôle à la fois.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2020)

Frank Drebin a dit:


> je vous conseil vivement "Derek".


Derek ? _LE_ Derek qui date de l'époque de ma grand mère ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (10 Juin 2020)

Non le Derek employé de maison de retraite ...et il y a presque plus d'action que le Derek de ta grand mère


----------



## damoiseaux-de-demain (11 Juin 2020)

Dans un style un peu différent mais toujours très anglais, j'ai revu toutes les saisons de The IT Crowd : j'adore


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (11 Juin 2020)

J'en ai entendu parlé en bien, il va falloir que je trouve le temps de regarder cette série.


----------



## patlek (11 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Revu hier soir du Netflix : _La neuvième porte_ de Polanski. Toujours autant de plaisir à le revoir.



Ha, moi j' accroche pas du tout sur ce film. je trouve la fin gros sabot et à moitié grandiloquente.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Ha, moi j' accroche pas du tout sur ce film. je trouve la fin gros sabot et à moitié grandiloquente.


C'est un peu le cas de beaucoup de films de Polanski, non? En tous cas dans ceux teintés de fantastique. Il a un style particulier, ça passe ou ça casse. Moi j'adore.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juin 2020)

Je viens de voir sur Netflix un film de zombies dont j'ignorais l'existence: la version de 1990 de Night of the Living Dead, remake de l'original de George Romero de 68 ou 69. Sans intérêt.


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2020)

Terminé la S1 de Pennyworth chez les cartons. Pas mal du tout, les gentils ne le sont pas tant que ça et ont une part sombre intéressante, la dystopie british fonctionne bien, dommage qu'ils n'aient pu s'empêcher de faire la plupart des méchants caricaturaux à souhait, heureusement qu'eux aussi ont des côtés surprenants. Bande son parfaite, et voir the Queen tricher au jeu des sept familles  !
Mention bien, vivement la S2.
A aCLR : Heureusement que je t'avais dit que j'avais ma dose de nazis pour un moment !
Changement d'époque et de style, je vais attaquer Star Trek : Picard. Un avis si oncques l'a déjà vu ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> A aCLR : Heureusement que je t'avais dit que j'avais ma dose de nazis pour un moment !


J'avais oublié ce Lord…


Romuald a dit:


> Changement d'époque et de style, je vais attaquer Star Trek


Aaah Picard ! Attends-toi à prendre une claque !


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2020)

Fini Star Trek Picard. Casse pas trois pattes à un canard mais quelques personnages intéressants et un scénario qui se tient. Un peu trop prechi-precha par moment et un dernier épisode raté. Comme d'hab' ils ne savaient sans doute pas s'il y aurait une saison 2, donc il fallait terminer sans terminer tout en terminant. Et 20' de blabla new-age pour finir, gonflaga. J’aurai peut-être plus apprécié si j’avais été incollable sur l’univers TNG, comme ils disent.
Enfin il semblerait que l'équipe soit constituée pour de nouvelles aventures, on donnera une chance à la saison 2 quand elle sera la.

Et maintenant ? Ben je vais suivre les conseils d'aCLR, quitte à l'engueuler si cépabien


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2020)

Ben alors vous ne regardez plus rien ? Moi je suis déconfiné mais toujours au chômage partiel. Du coup j'ai attaqué :

The Widow. A mi-parcours avis plutôt positif. Le problème réside dans le grand écart entre le traitement réaliste de la situation géopolitique de cette partie de l'Afrique (trafic de matières premières, corruption, milices, enfants soldats) et le comportement de l'héroïne, qui accumule décisions irresponsables, situations improbables et autres aberrations hélas inhérentes à toute série qui veut maintenir le spectateur en haleine. D'ailleurs c'est réussi, je vais aller au bout pour connaitre le fin mot de l'histoire, les hypothèses sont multiples.

et The emerald city. Très classique, rien de surprenant ni de vraiment original, si l'héroïne pouvait choisir entre geindre la moitié du temps et se comporter en badass l'autre moitié ça n'en serait que mieux. On ne se prend pas la tête et on passe un moment pas désagréable.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> The Widow. A mi-parcours avis plutôt positif


J'avoue avoir été surpris aussi. Je vais me répéter mais les résumés censés t'accrocher ne sont vraiment pas au top ! 


Romuald a dit:


> Ben alors vous ne regardez plus rien ?


J'ai ralenti sur le _binge-watching_ !  
J'ai entamé The night manager ! À mi parcours avis positif ! 



Romuald a dit:


> The emerald city


Regarde _Carnival row_ dans la foulée ! Angleterre victorienne sous l'emprise de la _fantasy_ !



Romuald a dit:


> les hypothèses sont multiples.


J'ai mis un moment à cerner la chute ! ^^


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai entamé The night manager ! À mi parcours avis positif !


Et the gunfighter, tu as essayé ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Frank Drebin a dit:


> Si vous appréciez l'humour Anglais je vous conseil vivement "Derek". C'est touchant et drôle à la fois.


Je vais voir ce que cela donne , je sais plus quoi regarder en ce moment


----------



## MrTom (27 Juin 2020)

J'ai commencé Dark cette semaine, et bien, c'est comment dire... bien Dark !


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et the gunfighter, tu as essayé ?


Vu le court-métrage !
Comique !


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2020)

Fini The Widow : opinion inchangée, il manque juste un peu de cohérence entre le souci de réalisme et les contraintes d'une série pour en faire quelque chose d'excellent.
Fini Emerald City: la par contre je me suis forcé à aller au bout : ça part dans tous les sens, il y a au moins trois ou quatre lignes directrices et on ne sait plus laquelle on est en train de suivre à chaque changement de plan. Au moins ils ont clos chacune dans le dernier épisode, mais à la hache par manque de temps parce qu'il fallait aussi préparer le cliffhanger pour la saison 2, qui d'ailleurs est inutile, la série ayant été annulée.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Fini The Widow : opinion inchangée, il manque juste un peu de cohérence entre le souci de réalisme et les contraintes d'une série pour en faire quelque chose d'excellent.


Il faut rester dans la fiction pour ne pas froisser les nations ! 

/me est sous le charme de Homecoming Saison 2 !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> /me est sous le charme de Homecoming Saison 2 !


Sur Amazon ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

Fini good omens. Bien barré, fidèle à Pratchett, hautement recommandé !


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2020)

Ben alors les gens, vous ne regardez plus rien ? Moi si, because chomage partiel total (si, si), confinement canicule, toussa.
Et donc, chez les cartons souriants :

Carnival row : pas trop mal, original, mais une photographie à chier comme dans the man in the high castle : c'est une histoire sombre, donc la photo est grise et glauque.
Homecoming : bien parano, pas étonnant de la part de Sam 'Mr Robot' Esmail et un sujet pour le moins original. Mais la aussi, ce besoin d'être démonstratif, pas côté photo mais côté musique. 'ATTENTION, IL VA SE PASSER QUELQUE CHOSE, et au cas où vous ne vous en rendiez pas compte je vous colle une musique angoissante (mais surtout pénible) pendant toute la séquence, que je fais trainer en longueur pour bien marquer le suspens'. Murdre, arrêtez de prendre les gens pour des bulots !

- The boys : une histoire de superhéros à l'envers : imaginez Superman avec le caractère du Joker. Jouissif, bien joué, bien scénarisé, j'attends la saison2, ça va saigner.

Et j'ai repris X-Files pour le fun, un épisode par-ci par-la. Ca a vieilli, mais pas trop mal finalement.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

En vacances , je n’allume que rarement  la télévision, en pas trOp de chaîne Française


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2020)

Y en a qui bossent et qui n'ont pas le temps de regarder Netflix toute le journée


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2020)

Pas ma faute si ma boite ne me rappelle pas  . En plus je ne regarde pas netflix . En plus pas toute la journée


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> vous ne regardez plus rien ?


(chez les cartons souriants) The preacher !
Une série complètement déjantée…


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2020)

Pas le temps , je bosse


----------



## rodrigue7973be (12 Octobre 2020)

je regarde un cobra kai en netflix


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2020)

[smiling boxes inside]

Je viens de finir le programme de divertissement intitulé *Dispatches from Elsewhere* !

C'était très agréable à suivre. Belle distribution, intrigue non-linéaire, suspens, romance, tromperie, renversement, etc. font de ce programme surréaliste un spectacle des plus entraînant.
J'en ressort différent ! _(nan, j'déconne… J'étais déjà comme ça avant)_

Je recommande chaudement !


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2020)

[smiling boxes inside, too]
Les deux saisons de Jack Ryan.
Laisse un souvenir schizophrène : des moments très bien vus, politiquement et psychologiquement, mais le héros censé être un gratte-papier qui se révèle un super bonhomme qui comprend tout mieux que les autres tout en mettant une dégelée aux méchants, oui mais bon.
Quant à la dernière demi-heure du dernier épisode de la dernière saison, on a rarement vu plus bourrin, on se serait cru dans les expendables, l'humour en moins. Au moins ça détend !

Le tout plié en trois jours de binge-watching pendant mon chômage partiel.


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Les deux saisons de Jack Ryan.


Ouais j'adore !!!



Romuald a dit:


> mais le héros censé être un gratte-papier qui se révèle un super bonhomme qui comprend tout mieux que les autres tout en mettant une dégelée aux méchants, oui mais bon.


La même chose que dans le film ! 



Romuald a dit:


> Au moins ça détend !


Yes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

ça vous détends ? il vous en faut peu !!


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2020)

The Spy avec Sacha Baron Cohen. Loin de ses rôle d'humoriste, l'acteur propose une histoire vrais qui finis mal (on le sait dés les premières images). J'ai trouvé ça excellent et très bien joué.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2020)

Netflix, ce n'est pas trop pour moi. C'est surtout pour les gens qui passent beaucoup de temps chez eux. J'ai accepté de le prendre pour ma femme et ma fille au moment du confinement, puis pause de quelques mois, puis à nouveau maintenant. Avec Netflix, j'ai découvert ce qu'était le "slow burn" et je n'aime pas du tout.

Pas de longs métrages qui m'intéressent, ou alors je les ai vus en salle et, dans certains cas, j'ai même acheté le DVD ou le BR.

Il y a trois séries qui m'intéressent : "Sherlock" de la BBC avec Benedict Cumberbatch (je n'avais vu qu'un ou deux épisodes à la TV, Netflix m'a permis de voir tout, j'adore et je viens de commander le coffret BR), "Ash vs Evil Dead" (j'ai toujours bien aimé les trois films déjantés faits il y a pas mal d'années, content de voir la série car elle reprend l'acteur principal d'origine, mais sans plus), "Doc Martin" par curiosité (j'ai vite accroché, j'ai bien rigolé et j'adore, j'attends la nouvelle saison prévue pour 2021).

En revanche, un peu déçu par "The Crown". Les américains devraient arrêter de faire des films sur l'aristocratie européenne, qu'ils ne comprendront jamais comme il faut. Cela aurait été nettement meilleur si c'était une production 100% britannique. J'attends cependant la quatrième saison sur Netflix par curiosité pour le traitement de l'ère Thatcher des années 80.


----------



## Icloud92 (20 Octobre 2020)

Tu sais les gouts et les couleurs, pour ma part "The Crown" j'adore vraiment les acteurs jouent très bien la musique est magnifique, les paysage aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> a musique est magnifique


Ah la musique de film Waouh


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Tu sais les gouts et les couleurs, pour ma part "The Crown" j'adore vraiment les acteurs jouent très bien la musique est magnifique, les paysage aussi.


Certains sont sensibles au contenant, d'autres le sont au contenu. Chacun son choix 

Moi j'ai bien aimé Dark : le seul truc c'est qu'il faut avoir ses neurones bien connectés pour ne pas se prendre les pieds dans le tapis !!


----------



## Icloud92 (20 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Certains sont sensibles au contenant, d'autres le sont au contenu. Chacun son choix
> 
> Moi j'ai bien aimé Dark : le seul truc c'est qu'il faut avoir ses neurones bien connectés pour ne pas se prendre les pieds dans le tapis !!


je pense surtout qu'il faut voir ou revoir les trois saisons à la suite


----------



## Wizepat (25 Octobre 2020)

Icloud92 a dit:


> je pense surtout qu'il faut voir ou revoir les trois saisons à la suite



Salut à tous,

Je confirme, je viens de finir la série « DARK ». Les 3 saisons d’affilée avec 1 épisode par soir en moyenne, ça se suit sans problème et c’est de la tuerie. 

J’attaque mandolorian sur Disney (merde je suis hors sujet). Néanmoins, après un premier épisode, je suis un peu déçu [emoji17]. To be continued...


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2020)

Mandalorian, il faut se laisser porter par la musique. Rien que pour ça, j'ai adoré.


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2020)

Re-Confinement + Re-chômage partiel = Re-primeVidéo

American gods.  Joyeusement gore et foutraque, proprement inracontable : un fil rouge qui peut être abandonné sur un épisode entier via des digressions temporelles - on peut se balader du néolithique à nos jours sans trop savoir pourquoi - et spatiales, ou des séquences qui semblent tomber comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Mais la réalisation est bonne, voire un peu trop léchée par moment, du coup on reste pour se demander où ça veut en venir. D'ailleurs après 7 épisodes sur 8 dans la saison 1 une certaine cohérence se dessine.
Et puis la bande son est trop bien, rien que pour elle j'irai au bout.


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2020)

Toujours-Confinement + Toujours-chômage partiel = Toujours-primeVidéo avec un  peu d'appleTV+, gratuit pour encore un mois et demi.
Ce qui me permet de vous parler de Téhéran. Pas trop mal même si bourré d'invraisemblances, mais pas plus qu'hier soir James Bond descendant à 100 ou 200m un hélico en vol à coup de pistolet tenu à bout bras dans un canot lancé à fond sur la Tamise.
Ca serait encore mieux s'"ils" s'abstenaient de nous mettre une musique de fond angoissante gonflante chaque fois qu'il y a une séquence plus ou moins 'suspens'. Comme si on ne s'en rendait pas compte ! Bref un bon thriller qui fait passer le temps, il me reste 2 épisodes, en appréhendant une fin 'cliffhanger' puisqu'il est prévu une saison 2. Que je ne verrais pas, je ne pense pas renouveler l'abonnement.

Et chez les cartons souriants je recommande 'Electric Dreams', d'après des nouvelles de Philip K Dick. Comme quoi quand la base est bonne le résultat a des chances de l'être aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2020)

Moi je ne vais pas sur les plateformes tant que j'aurai pas la fibre (arrivée mais pas encore opérationnelle), alors la semaine dernière j'ai regardé Grimsby, agent trop spécial, avec Sacha Baron Cohen. Une belle marrade...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Je viens de finir " le jeu de la Dame "


----------



## MrTom (10 Décembre 2020)

Je suis en plein The Morning Show.


----------



## Wizepat (10 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de finir " le jeu de la Dame "


Ma prochaine série, il paraît que c’est TOP.

As tu aimé ?


----------



## Icloud92 (11 Décembre 2020)

J'ai vue cette série je dirais que au début c'est très bien, le milieu et très long, le dernier et magnifique


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2020)

Wizepat a dit:


> Ma prochaine série, il paraît que c’est TOP.
> 
> As tu aimé ?


Le sujet ne m'intéressait pas franchement et finalement j'ai beaucoup aimé. Icloud92 a bien résumé la série.


----------



## Wizepat (11 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Le sujet ne m'intéressait pas franchement et finalement j'ai beaucoup aimé. Icloud92 a bien résumé la série.



Je vais suivre vos conseils [emoji106]


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Le sujet ne m'intéressait pas franchement et finalement j'ai beaucoup aimé. Icloud92 a bien résumé la série.


J'allais le dire


----------



## Nathan008 (11 Décembre 2020)

N'hésitez-pas à regarder Ozark sur Netflix, série très sous-cotée qui vaut le détour (nouvelle saison en cours de production)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Mandalorian


je vais jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)

Je viens de regarder ce film avec Daniel Auteuil
Au Nom de ma fille


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2020)

Vous savez les gars, vous n'êtes pas sur touitteur, vous n'êtes donc pas limité à 280 caractères. Ca vous ennuierait de développer un peu, siouplé ?


----------



## Icloud92 (13 Décembre 2020)

Le meilleur reste à venir, je ne suis pas très branché film Français à la base mais là franchement du très très bon, je vous le conseille


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2020)

J'entendais Yann Arthus-Bertrand causer d'énergie des marais. Il trouvait ça super… Et moi, je revoyais cette créature pleine d'énergie, mi-homme mi-plante, capable de faire pousser tout et n'importe quoi d'une pensée. Le temps de revenir au laïus de Yann Arthus, je compris qu'il causait de marées. Alors que dans mon songe éveillé, _Swamp thing_ s'agitait !!! Hé hé, du bon DC entertainment chez les cartons souriants ! C'est toujours sympa de mettre des visages sur des _heroes'n'villains_ loin des géants du box-office ! Vivement la saison deux ! <3


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca vous ennuierait de développer un peu, siouplé ?


OUI !!! J'ai signé une clause de confidentialité !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Qui a déjà regardé l'ile de la Rose ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2021)

Tales from the loop, sur Prime. J'adore.
Intelligente, originale à tous points de vue : le rythme que certains trouveront lent mais que je qualifierai d'apaisé car il vous laisse le temps de regarder et d'imaginer. Le thème, un par épisode, classique de la science fiction (voyage dans le temps, monde parallèle, échange de personnalité, robot, etc.) mais traité non du point de vue des possibilités mais plutôt des conséquences et de la façon de les gérer. Les dialogues, jamais utilisés comme remplissage comme c'est trop souvent le cas. La musique envoutante de Philipp Glass, jamais omniprésente, jamais suggestive, uniquement pour installer ou prolonger l'ambiance. 
En tous cas ne cherchez pas à comprendre le pourquoi du comment, c'est à vous de l'imaginer. Chacun des 8 épisodes est lié aux autres par le fil du temps, mais pas que, je vous laisse découvrir. 
Ca change des séries formattées, pas forcément désagréables à regarder mais qui ne surprennent plus.


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2021)

Pareil !


----------



## Wizepat (6 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tales from the loop, sur Prime. J'adore.
> Intelligente, originale à tous points de vue : le rythme que certains trouveront lent mais que je qualifierai d'apaisé car il vous laisse le temps de regarder et d'imaginer. Le thème, un par épisode, classique de la science fiction (voyage dans le temps, monde parallèle, échange de personnalité, robot, etc.) mais traité non du point de vue des possibilités mais plutôt des conséquences et de la façon de les gérer. Les dialogues, jamais utilisés comme remplissage comme c'est trop souvent le cas. La musique envoutante de Philipp Glass, jamais omniprésente, jamais suggestive, uniquement pour installer ou prolonger l'ambiance.
> En tous cas ne cherchez pas à comprendre le pourquoi du comment, c'est à vous de l'imaginer. Chacun des 8 épisodes est lié aux autres par le fil du temps, mais pas que, je vous laisse découvrir.
> Ca change des séries formattées, pas forcément désagréables à regarder mais qui ne surprennent plus.



Tu me tentes bien. Merci pour le tuyau [emoji106]


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2021)

Tiens ! J'ai regardé SongBird sur le smiley de carton. :affraid:

Genre, dix mois de cette saloperie de covid n'avait pas encore éveillés assez de confusions mentales chez moi, je me devais d'en rajouter une couche avec les peurs d'un scénariste et sa romance sous covid-23 !

Il m'a un peu foutu les jetons ce film d'anticipation proche, très proche, hé hé.
Dans bien des scènes, on s'y croirait. Voire on les redoute…

La photo est sympa, l'intrigue correcte et le méchant de l'histoire, je l'adore !


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2021)

On m'a conseillé Bron - The Bridge, en streaming sur ARTE.TV
Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que les scénaristes du nord ont de l'imagination. Le point de départ, un cadavre pile à cheval sur la frontière Danemark-Suède sur le pont qui relie les deux pays. Pas mal pour un début, mais ce n'est que le début, je n'en dis pas plus.
Donc coopération Danemark-Suède, ça revisite le tandem de flics habituel.
Bref, 10 épisodes bien ficelés (j'en suis au huitième), un suspens bien mené, et c'est très noir. Mais très bien !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> The Bridge


J'ai vu un the bridge chez le carton souriant. Par contre ça ne se passait pas en Europe du nord mais à la frontière Mexique États Unis d'Amérique du Nord et c'était assez bien ficelé.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai vu un the bridge chez le carton souriant


C'est Bron l'original. Ca a super bien marché et du coup fait de petits à droite et à gauche, au moins le concept 'cadavre à cheval sur deux états' parce que n'ayant vu que Bron je ne sais pas si l'histoire, assez tordue, a aussi été reprise.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2021)

C'est marrant, ça me rappel le départ de *Bon Cop Bad Cop*. Un excellent film canadien de 2006 où chaque protagoniste parle dans sa langue, l'Ontarien en anglais et le Québécois en français fleuri. Les jurons sont légion et c'est vraiment amusant si on est bilingue.


----------



## Chris K (20 Mai 2021)

Dans le genre complètement barrée, j’ai adoré Channel Zero, une série horrifique en 4 saisons (Syfy).


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2021)

Sur AZ, The expanse.
50% Battlestar Galactica pour le space opera, 50% Game of Thrones pour les luttes de pouvoir.
De très bons effets spéciaux, pas trop invraisemblable scientifiquement parlant (mais un peu quand même : quand la terre et Mars se foutent sur la gueule dans une série on ne fait pas le trajet en deux ans ! Mais on fait pas du supra luminique pour autant).
Ca reste une série : les vaisseaux spatiaux font un bruit d'enfer de même que les explosions dans l'espace, musique démonstrative et omniprésente - et soulante... -, longs discours explicatifs à l'américaine, etc. Mais franchement, j'aime bien, les personnages ne sont pas trop binaires (genre les méchants très méchants, les gentils très gentils), l'intrigue est bonne, et la B.O réserve parfois des surprises.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur AZ, The expanse


Oui, c'est un bon divertissement !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)

Je viens de regarder le "Serpent " 
J'adore la musique , j'accroche moins sur la série


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2021)

Moi, j'ai commencé Mosquito Coast et c'est un beau navet. Au bout de 4 épisodes, j'ai abandonné.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'ai commencé Mosquito Coast et c'est un beau navet. Au bout de 4 épisodes, j'ai abandonné.


On l'savait déjà !


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On l'savait déjà !


Lol. En effet, mais apparement je suis le seule à m’étre faut prendre. Personne ne semble l’avoir vu. Tous le monde est excité par l’arrivé de Fondation, mais vu la qualité des autres production Apple, j’ai vraiment peur du résultat.

Sinon, en ce moment, je me fait l’intégrale (des épisodes disponibles) des Simpsons sur Disney+. J’en suis à la moitié. C’est long, trés long. J’ai de quoi passer le temps en espérant qu’ailleurs un nouveau programme génial soit disponible. Le plus amusant (ou pathétique) c’est que le film des Simpsons n’est même pas disponible chez Disney+.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur AZ, The expanse.
> ...



J'ai bcp aimé les bouquins, j'ai peur d'être déçu par la série. Et pis j'ai pas AZ


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2021)

J'essaie tant bien que mal de suivre la 4e saison de The Handmaid's Tale – pas de temps en ce moment pour ça. Mais les aventures de cette _servante_ sont toujours aussi passionnantes. La cruauté érigée en système au sein de la République de Gilead fait froid dans le dos ! :defred: :affraid:



gKatarn a dit:


> j'ai peur


Un trooper ne peut avoir peur !


----------



## rodrigue7800be (11 Juin 2021)

le prison break pas sous netflix :'(


----------



## peyret (11 Juin 2021)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> le prison break pas sous netflix :'(


Si si, il y est --> https://www.netflix.com/title/70140425


----------



## rodrigue7800be (11 Juin 2021)

@peyret oui mais saison 4 et 5 ne sont pas encore sous netflix


----------



## peyret (11 Juin 2021)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> @peyret oui mais saison 4 et 5 ne sont pas encore sous netflix


Si si-->


----------



## rodrigue7800be (11 Juin 2021)

ah akkor


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2021)

1971,sur appleTV+
Pas mal historiquement parlant, mais horriblement mal fichu télévisuellement. D'ailleurs mon abonnement tirant à sa fin j'ai testé deux ou trois séries et film pour voir si je prolongeais et puis non. Des plombes à s'installer, zéro empathie pour les personnages, des dialogues explicatifs à n'en plus finir*, pas mon trip.

*J'ai fini par comprendre que c'est la façon US: dialogues, gros plan, inserts, musique, tout doit appuyer le propos. Lire à ce sujet 'Pas à pas dans la brume électrique', le carnet de tournage de Bertrand Tavernier


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2021)

Bon j'ai fini tant bien que mal la saison 4 de la servante écarlate. Autant June/Defred/Dejoseph encaisse les coups, brimades et perversions du royaume de Gilead dans les trois saisons précédentes. Autant dans la quatrième, elle rend coup pour coup. La tragédie apportée dans ce dernier volet ne fait que monter en puissance jusqu'au dénouement. Même sans avoir _binge-watché_ l'opus 4, je suis resté scotché au fil conducteur tant l'histoire de la miss prend une tournure bien différente. À voir !

Sinon, j'ai commencé la saison 2 de Pennyworth. Heureusement la prod' a mis en avant cette folle de Bet Sykes. Elle apporte un peu d'air et de rire dans une trame cousue de fil blanc. Thomas Wayne et Martha Kane se rapproche. Cette dernière est à deux doigts de tomber enceinte du futur Bruce 'batman' Wayne. Quand à Alfie, il fait encore trop jeune pour devenir le majordome des Wayne. Mais bon… Je m'adapte ^^


----------



## Romuald (16 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> la saison 2 de Pennyworth


C'est dans ma to watch list, j'avais bien aimé la saison 1, mais je dois d'abord finir the expanse.
La servante écarlate je n'ai pas du tout accroché, largué il y a longtemps après deux ou trois épisodes de la S1


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> je dois d'abord finir the expanse.


Voilà ! Prends du bon temps avec Naomi, Alex, Amos, James et Miller ! Le beau Alfie peut attendre… 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Je me "dépêche" de terminer cette saison un poil moins pêchue à mon goût.
J'ai hâte de retrouver mon flic préféré, Bosch ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Romuald a dit:


> La servante écarlate je n'ai pas du tout accroché


Bah moi j'adore !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah moi j'adore !



L'approche scission dans le pays, guerre partisane, système féodal religieux autoritaire, gouvernement légitime expatrié, écosystème défaillant, stérilité massive du peuple, mère porteuse esclave, cruauté physique et morale des élites sur la plèbe et surtout une proximité astrale avec notre époque, je kiffe ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ça et la belle brochette d'actrices et d'acteurs bien sûr ^^


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai hâte de retrouver mon flic préféré, Bosch !


Déjà fini la nouvelle (et ultime ) saison.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> et surtout une proximité astrale avec notre époque, je kiffe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je n’ai pas regardé, je pensais que l’action se passait au moyen âge. Puis ma femme as du la visionner et en effet, ça a l’air pas mal du tout. Belle images, personnages avec du caractère et une vrais histoire d’après ce que j’en ai compris.

 Moi, je n’ai pas eu le temps de voir cette série. j’ai commencé à regarder *Carole & Thursday*, un animé du studio *Bone, *super sympa, sur deux jeunes fille qui n’aurais jamais du se rencontrer et qui vont se lancer dans la musique ensemble. La série se passe dans une réalité alternative alors que la colonisation de Mars est terminée. Les decors et l’animation sont superbe. L’histoire est peut être un peu trop enfantine pour certains, mais ça fait du bien et c’est visible en famille justement.


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

Je viens de terminer la S1 de Goliath chez AZ. Un procedural américain classique - l'avocat déchu et poivrot qui s'attaque à une grosse boite et un giga cabinet d'avocat - avec les défauts habituels (musique demonstrative omniprésente, personnages tout blancs ou tout noir, bavardages interminables) et les qualités non moins habituelles (acteurs, mise en scène). Et puis il y a de bonnes idées, entre le grand patron du cabinet d'avocat qui joue les gourous, les avocats de ce même cabinet qui se tirent dans les pattes tellement leurs dents rayent le parquet, le héros qui a un compte à régler avec le gourou si bien qu'on se demande s'il traite l'affaire pour ce qu'elle est ou pour tacler l'autre en face une bonne fois...
Bref pas de grandes surprises, mais un bon moment en huit épisodes.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Je regarde Blacklist  en ce moment 
C'est Sanguin


----------



## peyret (9 Septembre 2021)

pour notre part : The man of Hight Castle..... sur AZ

éprouvant !!.....


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2021)

on en a parlé il y a un bail ! très bonne série.


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2021)

Et moi, j’aurais du regarder n’importe quoi sur Netflix, ce soir. Ça aurais été mieux filmé et mieux mis en scène que le film que j’ai acheté sur Apple TV : Mad Max.
je ne l’avais jamais vu, et maintenant je sais pourquoi.


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Et moi, j’aurais du regarder n’importe quoi sur Netflix, ce soir. Ça aurais été mieux filmé et mieux mis en scène que le film que j’ai acheté sur Apple TV : Mad Max.
> je ne l’avais jamais vu, et maintenant je sais pourquoi.


Le second ?
Il est sur Netflix


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2021)

Le second, c’est pour demain. Sur Netflix je n’ai trouvé que le dernier film que je n’ai pas vu non plus.


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2021)

Goliath S2. A oublier.
Le showrunner a changé et en a fait un pseudo thriller inutilement violent et atrocement compliqué. S'il y a un public pour ça tant mieux, mais ce n'est pas mon cas.
J'ai attaqué la S3, ça semble être revenu aux sources, à croire que les commentaires sur la S2 ont été salés !


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2021)

Pour me remettre de mes émotions madmaxiennes, j'ai regardé la nouvelles série de Musclor et les Maitres de l'Univers sur Netflix (pas la version Révélation, l'autre). Et franchement, je me suis mis dans la peau d'un gamin de 10 ans et je trépignais de joie sur le canapé  C'est pas mal fait, l'histoire est sympa et est une continuité et non pas de aventure séparés a chaque épisodes.J'aime le design, les nouveaux personnages et l'ambiance. Bref, ça fait du bien, mais il faut avoir 10 ans


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2021)

Goliath S3. Retour aux sources, donc au 'procedural'
Bien fait mais sans surprises : quelques épisodes pour planter le décor, puis tentatives diverses et variées pour faire tomber les méchants qui bien évidemment foirent les unes après les autres, et dénouement victorieux en deux coups les gros pour les héros (étonnant !) dans le deuxième tiers du dernier épisode, le troisième tiers étant la pour conclure, punir les méchants et poser le cliffhanger pour la saison 4.
Les plus : toujours aussi bien joué, personnages originaux dans leurs caractères, et sujet d'acualité, l'accaparement des réserves d'eau de Californie par quelques uns au détriment de la majorité.
Les moins : toujours la musique omniprésente et démonstratives, mais on sait qu'on n'y coupera pas. Et certains personnages auraient mérités d'être plus fouillés, tant dans leur caractère que dans leurs relations avec les autres.


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Goliath S3. Retour aux sources, donc au 'procedural'


J'ai découvert l'existence de cette série la semaine dernière, grâce à Numerama. Je n'ai pas lu de pitch, mais, il y a Billy Bob Thornton dedans. J'ai donc eu envie de la regarder quand je me suis rendu compte que la quatrième saison arrivait. Comment ai-je pu passer a  coté ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Je vais sous peu me laisser tenter par _Foundation_ sur tv, adaptation d'Asimov.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vais sous peu me laisser tenter par _Foundation_ sur tv, adaptation d'Asimov.



Oui moi également avec plaisir. Par contre je croyais que c'était sur Netflix ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Par contre je croyais que c'était sur Netflix ?


Non, netfric c'est dans le titre du sujet


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vais sous peu me laisser tenter par _Foundation_ sur tv, adaptation d'Asimov.


J'ai un peu peur de l'actualisation :
_« Asimov l’a publié dans l’après-guerre. Il s’inspirait de la chute de Rome, mais aussi de son époque. La défaite nazie, la guerre froide, la bombe atomique… C’était il y a soixante-dix ans, il était indispensable d’inscrire le texte dans notre présent : la montée des nationalismes, du fanatisme religieux, la pandémie, le dérèglement climatique… Je dirais même qu’aujourd’hui, _Fondation _est hélas encore plus pertinent qu’à l’époque._ » David Goyer, scénariste.

Surtout que j'ai lu et relu tout le cycle de Fondation, et celui des robots.

Vous me direz !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2021)

Moi aussi je veux savoir, par contre j'ai essayé de me refaire le cycle, pas le courage...


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi aussi je veux savoir, par contre j'ai essayé de me refaire le cycle, pas le courage...


Attends d'être à la retraite 

De mon côté je viens de finir Goliath S4, et il n'y aura pas de S5, dommage. Sans surprise, comme dans la S3 ça coince pendant 7 épisodes 1/2, ça se résoud clic-clac kodak, et comme c'est l'ultime saison on nous montre les héros heureux et leurs problèmes non professionels résolus, mais c'est toujours aussi bien joué et met en lumière les travers de la justice US, et notament de ses avocats qui préfèrent passer des accords maxi-brouzoufs plutôt que de faire condamner les méchants. Et puis ça traitait aussi du problème des opiacés et de l'implication des labos dans le désastre, c'était assez réaliste.

Du coup je vais reprendre American Gods que j'avais laissé tomber il y a trois mois.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2021)

Quand je l'ai lu j'avais 20 ans, les trois premiers en mer, les deux suivant à terre. Mais pas les préquels après.


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous me direz !
> 
> 
> Toum'aï a dit:
> ...


Après trois épisodes… Les décors et effets spéciaux sont très bien foutus. Les acteurs campent très bien leurs personnages. Ils ont de l'allure dans leurs costumes. Et l'intrigue s'installe tranquillement mais sûrement.
Après si vous êtes du genre à binge-watché une saison en entier dans le weekend, attendez ^^
Sinon, lancez-vous !



Romuald a dit:


> je vais reprendre American Gods


Il faudrait que je me refasse la saison trois. J'ai dormi la moitié du temps et fait une lecture trop hachée des épisodes. Du coup… plus trop de souvenirs ^^


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Après si vous êtes du genre à binge-watché une saison en entier dans le weekend, attendez ^^
> Sinon, lancez-vous !


Tu me fais une copie...


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu me fais une copie...


Ça va coûter plus cher en VHS + colissimo qu'un abo tv, hé hé ^^


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2021)

Fini American gods S3. 
J'ai du me forcer et c'était seulement pour connaitre la fin parce qu'entre les ralentis alakon, les séquences prégénériques qu'on se demande à quoi elles servent sinon à mettre un peu plus le souk dans le déroulé, les effets spéciaux pouraves et trop nombreux, on s'y perd. Autant la S1 était pas mal quoique déjà un peu foutraque, mais ça ne s'est pas arrangé en S2, quant à la S3 c'est portnawak. Comme en plus la série a été annulée la fin n'en est pas une.
Vous l'aurez compris, chuis trop vieux pour ces conneries, pourtant le pitch de départ était intéressant.


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2021)

De mon côté, j'ai regardé les deux saisons de American Vandal. J'ai trouvé ça très bon. C'est un faux documentaire sur un crime complètement débile : Saison 1, on a dessiné des bites sur les voitures de profs et saison 2 on a mis du laxatif dans la limonade d'un lycée huppé.

C’est construit comme une vraie enquête et les réflexions sont bien trouvées. Amateur de polars, je me suis régalé. Mais cela ne doit pas être du goût de tout le monde par contre.


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> la S3 c'est portnawak


Du coup, j'ai peut-être bien fait de dormir la moitié du temps, moi !


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> du goût de tout le monde


Je me suis surpris happé par _Fear the walking deads_. Je n'avais pas trop accroché à _The walking deads_. Surtout le personnage du shérif, il m'énervait grave ! Mais dans _FTWD_, il n'était pas au générique. Par contre il y avait le petit black limite shaolin Z.0… Du coup, j'ai accroché. J'attends depuis des mois la nouvelle saison – dispo sur canal mais j'ai pô ce stream ! En attendant, je me suis rabattu sur _The walking deads world beyond_ parce que là encore, il y a le petit black que j'avais bien aimé dans _TWD_. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Passé les massacres de morts-vivants, les aventures et les relations humaines sont identiques dans les trois séries. Chacun pour soi et tous contre un… Que du bonheur !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2021)

Morgan, le p'tit black shaolin, il est aussi dans The Walking Dead


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Morgan, le p'tit black shaolin, il est aussi dans The Walking Dead


C'est ça qu'est-ce que je dis ! 


aCLR a dit:


> le petit black que j'avais bien aimé dans _TWD_


Tu as du mal avec les acronymes de bon matin ! 
(moi c'est avec les prénoms  )


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2021)

Il est dans TWD & dans FTWD


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est dans TWD & dans FTWD


Ainsi que TWDWB ! 


Edith : non en fait… C'est moi qui se gourre… :loose:


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ainsi que TWDWB !
> 
> 
> Edith : non en fait… C'est moi qui se gourre… :loose:


On voit je vous n’avez pas regardé KYTWD !!


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> On voit je vous n’avez pas regardé KYTWD !!


Qu'est-ce tu dis ?!


----------



## Bambouille (23 Octobre 2021)

A propos de Foundation, j'en suis au 6 ème épisode et l'ennui me gagne. Beaucoup de bla bla, personnages pas attachant, du coup on a du mal à avoir de la compassion pour eux, c'est froid.
J'ai eu l'abonnement gratuit à Apple TV+ suite à l'achat de mon Apple TV et je me suis réabonné pour Foundation alors je m'accroche en me disant que ça va décoller. A suivre.....


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Octobre 2021)

De mon côté j’aime toujours autant cette série ;-)
Même si je pense que retranscrire les bouquins d’asimov ça doit pas être simple.

En parallèle j’ai fini les 2 saisons de Ted Lasso.
Je conseille grandement. 
Un véritable coup de cœur.
C’est frais, drôle, touchant.
Bref j’ai adoré.

Là j’attaque « Y The Last Man »
Wait and see


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2021)

Homecoming saison2.
Déçu je suis. Ce n'est pas mauvais, mais c'est un thriller comme un autre, tout le côté parano-mystérieux de la saison 1 a disparu. Pourtant le premier épisode était prometteur, mais au lieu de poursuivre sur le mode 'l'héroïne va chercher à savoir ce qui lui arrive' le showrunner a préféré faire un gros flashback 'on va expliquer au spectateur comment elle en est arrivé la'. Grosse erreur ! Ajoutez à ça une musique démonstrative comme d'habitude, mais comme si ce n'était pas suffisant il faut qu'ils poussent les potards à fond pour bien montrer 'attention suspens'.

Et tant que j'y suis, j'en ai profité pour regarder Minuit à Paris, de Woody Allen. Du pur Woody, et même si je ne suis pas accro comme certains et que le doublage est catastrophique - mais ce n'était pas disponible en V.O - j'ai bien aimé, ne serait-ce que pour le thème 'c'était mieux avant, oui, mais c'est toujours mieux avant'


----------



## Bambouille (25 Octobre 2021)

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été évoqué ici mais la série Ratched sur Netflix est un vrai petit bijoux !
L'écriture, le casting, l'ambiance, tout est une réussite.
A classer du côté des frères Cohen.


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2021)

Je suis parti en mode Retour vers le futur : je viens d'attaquer Lost, que je n'ai jamais vu. Ca ne part pas trop mal, entre le mystère à installer et les caractères à bien marquer (le héros, l'héroïne au passé trouble, le sale con, le gentil un peu timoré, sans oublier la diversité - des blacks, des asiatiques, etc.). A voir si ça va - ou si je vais - tenir la distance : plus de 100 épisodes, j'en ai pour des mois mais pour le moment c'est assez sympa et surtout très américain


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2021)

Je l'ai vu il y a quelques années. j'avais bien aimé mais j'ai abandonné en cours de route. Je crois que je me suis lassé


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2021)

Hier soir j'ai regardé FlashBack sur amazone. ça démarre comme une comédie et à la fin c'est une grosse réflexion sur la place de la femme dans nos sociétés. je vous le recommande. En plus c'est drôle


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Novembre 2021)

Alors lost ce fut mon pire souvenir.
La fin fini en eau de boudin. Ils ont ouvert 34000 tiroirs sans en refermer la 1/2.
On reste sur sa faim


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2021)

Lost est une des pire série que j’ai pu voir. La fin est catastrophique. C’est une blague à elle toute seule. Et surtout elle n’explique rien. Je n’en dit pas plus, mais en gros, une fois la première saison regardée, tu as vu le meilleur.


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> La fin est catastrophique.


C'est le problème des séries qu'on renouvelle de saison en saison du fait de l'audience, et qu'on décide d'arrêter également du fait de l'audience. En général c'est parti un peu dans tous les sens et soit ça s'arrête en plein vol, soit les scénaristes bricolent une fin à la va vite qui ne satisfait personne.
On verra bien !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2021)

Je regarde Blacklist , je n'en vois pas la fin


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est le problème des séries qu'on renouvelle de saison en saison du fait de l'audience, et qu'on décide d'arrêter également du fait de l'audience. En général c'est parti un peu dans tous les sens et soit ça s'arrête en plein vol, soit les scénaristes bricolent une fin à la va vite qui ne satisfait personne.
> On verra bien !


En fait, c'est surtout biaisé à cause du mensonge de  JJ Abrams dans ses interviews  qui disaient :
 « Ne nous inquiétez pas, ce n'est pas aussi simple que s'ils étaient morts »

Or, c'est justement ça le souci. Il aurait fait un final où c'était une expérience extraterrestre, je l'aurais mieux pris. Là, c'est le fait de dire une chose pour induire en erreur les téléspectateurs quand il s’est rendu compte que son final était bien trop simpliste et tout le monde l’avait déjà deviné. Oh, il aurait pu faire pire en faisant se réveiller Jack d'un mauvais rêve.

Je crois que c'est la série que je hais le plus au monde du coup. Alors que j'étais enthousiasme et que j'ai suivi ça épisode par épisode dès la sortie américaine.



> On peut tromper mille fois mille personnes…
> Non, on peut tromper une fois mille personnes, mais on ne peut pas tromper mille fois mille personnes…
> Non, on peut tromper une fois mille personne mais on peut pas tromper mille fois une personne. Non...



Même la fin d'Ally Mc Beal est mieux, pourtant, elle n’est pas géniale
(elle part vers une nouvelle vie à New York).

Par contre, la plus belle fin de série que j'ai jamais vue, c'est dans Six feet Under. Le dernier épisode est vraiment fabuleux :
On suit la vie des différents protagonistes jusqu’à leur mort pour le plus ancien. Une belle fin pour une série qui parle de la mort justement.


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> la plus belle fin de série que j'ai jamais vue, c'est dans Six feet Under


On est d'accord.
Celle de The wire aussi, mais elle était prévue dès le début.


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2021)

La fin de The  wire est exceptionnelle. elle est à l’image de la série.


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2021)

Ou de Fringe


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2021)

Ah, ça je n'ai pas regardé et au vu du pitch, je vais peut être me laisser tenter.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2021)

je ne trouve pas the wire. c'est sur netflix ?


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Novembre 2021)

sur OCS il me semble ou en VOD sur CanalVOD dans MyCanal


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2021)

C’est chez HBO, donc sûrement OCS en france comme le souligne love_leeloo.


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2021)

Fini Pennyworth S2
Un peu poussif mais ça se débloque dans la deuxième moitié. La aussi ils ne faudrait pas qu'ils tirent trop à la ligne mais je suis partant pour la saison3.
Et à mi-parcours de la S1 de Lost, avis favorable sauf qu'il y a beaucoup de portes ouvertes, par et pour chacun des personnages principaux. Ca peut donner du grain à moudre pour la suite ou bien perdre le téléspectateur.


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2021)

Lost, attends toi a étre déçu car tu n’auras pas de réponse à la plupart dés interrogation proposées. Dommage.

sinon, en ce moment je regarde avec délectation la série « comedians in car getting coffees ». C’est proposé par Jerry senfield et c’est fabuleux. Court mais tellement bien monté que c’est un plaisir de regarder ça. Je n’y apprends pas grand chose, je passe juste un excellent moment avec Jerry et son invité. Excellent pendant une pause café justement.


----------



## love_leeloo (10 Décembre 2021)

sur NETFLIX j'ai regardé 14x8000
plutot interessant comme doc


			https://www.netflix.com/fr/TITLE/81464765
		


un népalais qui va mettre 7 mois pour faire les 14 sommets à plus de 8000
un exploit


----------



## aCLR (10 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Fini Pennyworth S2
> Un peu poussif mais ça se débloque dans la deuxième moitié. La aussi ils ne faudrait pas qu'ils tirent trop à la ligne mais je suis partant pour la saison3.


Oui poussif au début, heureusement que Bet Sykes met son grain de sel dans le scénario pour animer tout ça ^^


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Décembre 2021)

j'ai bien aimé Gomorra, un peu a la Wire, même si 5 saisons sont un peu too much à mon goût, ça envoie bien la sauce à Naple!
Et série bien conne mais à chialer de rire, what we do in the shadows, adaptée du film homonyme.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2021)

Free me propose 6 mois de Disney+, mais il faut s'inscrire chez Mickey et se faire tracker par tous les pubeurs US. Ca vaut le coup, sachant que je n'ai pas de gamin en bas âge et que les blockbusters ne sont pas forcément ma tasse de thé ? bonnes séries pas forcément récentes, bon films classiques du temps où les scénaristes n'étaient pas (trop) sous la coupe des financiers et ne nous sortainet pas des v2, v3 et autres reboot ?


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Décembre 2021)

je viens de finir la saison 5 de Gomorra.
triste que ça finisse 
mais bon au moins y a une fin.
ciao Genny et Ciro.


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> j'ai bien aimé Gomorra, un peu a la Wire, même si 5 saisons sont un peu too much à mon goût, ça envoie bien la sauce à Naple!
> Et série bien conne mais à chialer de rire, what we do in the shadows, adaptée du film homonyme.


Le film était top, mais pas sur de vouloir regarder une série dessus.


----------



## Gwen (20 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Free me propose 6 mois de Disney+, mais il faut s'inscrire chez Mickey et se faire tracker par tous les pubeurs US.


vu tes craintes et tes goûts, ça ne vaut pas le coup.

il y a en effet pas mal de films mais c’est surtout centré sur les séries, les trucs pour enfants et les blockbusters Marvel.


----------



## patlek (20 Décembre 2021)

Moi, Free m' a proposé 6 mois gratuit de Prime...

J' ai du resté une semaine a peu près , et j' ai du aller deux fois dessus, me dire que c' était le bordel; que le catalogue ne m'interressais pas trop; et quee j' allais faire comme pour l'essai netflix, tourner en rond dans le catalogue, sans parvenir a me décider.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2021)

Rien chez Orange 
C'est bien Orange


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> vu tes craintes et tes goûts, ça ne vaut pas le coup.
> 
> il y a en effet pas mal de films mais c’est surtout centré sur les séries, les trucs pour enfants et les blockbusters Marvel.


Tu as raison : j'ai trouvé un site qui liste tout ce qu'il y a, et si tu n'as pas de gamin de moins de 12 ans, à part quelques films 'classiques' que je trouverai à la médiathèque, les séries et films proposés ne sont pas pour moi, ou alors déjà vus.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Décembre 2021)

je viens de prendre les 3 mois AppleTV+ gratuit, il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de choses, sachant que j'ai déjà vu "Foundation" et "Ted Lasso".
vous avez une recommandation ?
je me laisserai bien tenter par "For All Mankind" dont j'ai entendu le plus grand bien


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> "For All Mankind"


Oui et Invasion est pas mal non plus.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Diaoulic (21 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le film était top, mais pas sur de vouloir regarder une série dessus.


faut aimer l'humour Anglais, c'est vraiment léger, une demi heure de marrade dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je viens de prendre les 3 mois AppleTV+ gratuit, il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de choses, sachant que j'ai déjà vu "Foundation" et "Ted Lasso".
> vous avez une recommandation ?
> je me laisserai bien tenter par "For All Mankind" dont j'ai entendu le plus grand bien



J'ai aussi profité des trois mois il y a un an, et n'ai pas continué : trop léché, trop consensuel, trop 'apple' en quelque sorte 
For all mankind, la saison 1. J'ai lâché la 2 au bout d'un épisode et demi.
Téhéran, éventuellement : ça démarre bien puis ça tire un peu à la ligne et l'originalité de départ disparait peu à peu
Les histoires fantastiques : à boire et à manger, mais ne me demande pas quels épisodes, j'ai oublié

J'ai taté deux ou trois autres trucs pour voir mais ne suis pas allé plus loin que le premier, au mieux le deuxième épisode.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## peyret (11 Janvier 2022)

Salut à tous,

...sur Netfix, je recommande  "Reclus" belles images beau scénario....


----------



## Diaoulic (15 Janvier 2022)

un ptit coup de cœur "sérié"
Station Eleven
Vu le pitch, certains vont s'arrêter direct, mais c'est bien au delà de tout ça
"Dans un monde où la civilisation s’est effondrée suite à une pandémie foudroyante, une troupe d’acteurs et de musiciens nomadise entre de petites communautés de survivants pour leur jouer du Shakespeare. Un répertoire qui en est venu à représenter l’espoir et l’humanité au milieu de la désolation."


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> un ptit coup de cœur "sérié"


Chez qui ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Chez qui ?


Kate


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2022)

Gna gna gna


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2022)

Tiens, je viens d’attaquer The Preacher, que tu as conseillé il y a des lustres. C’est bien barré, dans le genre croisement entre the boys et good oomens. J’aime.


----------



## Diaoulic (16 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Chez qui ?


pour le coup celle ci est sur HBO MAX donc download...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2022)

Si vous voulez vous détendre, je suis tombé sur un merveilleux dessin animé : Le grand méchant renard. A voir avec vos enfants ou petits enfants. Sur Netflix.


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Janvier 2022)

vu au ciné, c'est excellent


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> vu au ciné, c'est excellent


Idem, avec l'école maternelle de ma douce, 50 mômes morts de rire...
La BD est bien aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonne nouvelle 









						Netflix, Amazon et Disney pourront diffuser des films plus récents en France
					

Ce nouvel accord, en discussion depuis des mois, entre chaînes de télévision, grandes plates-formes de streaming et organisations du cinéma devait être signé lundi 24 au ministère de la culture.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2022)

Bof, revoir plus tôt sur ta télé les blockbusters que tu as déjà vus au cinoche...

Sinon ppf : Vigil, sur arte.tv
Une mini série en 6 épisodes. Le pitch : une fliquette va enquéter sur l'assassinat d'un marin à bord d'un sous-marin nucléaire british, pendant que sa collègue le fait en surface.
Très bon sur les trois premiers épisodes, où les contraintes militaires (pas question de faire surface !) et géopolitiques percutent avec les nécéssités de l'enquète, ça dévie malheureusement dans les derniers vers le thriller en multipliant les rebondissements et situations plus ou moins vraisemblables, il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes dans une série et pas dans un docu, et qu'il faut maintenir le spectateur devant l'écran. Avec aussi la musique 'angoissante' omniprésente (j'ai été jusqu'à couper le son, c'est dire !) et le côté humain représenté par l'histoire amoureuse entre les deux enquétrices qui se finira bien, rassurez-vous.

Bref ça change un peu des séries policières habituelles, et c'est bien joué et bien filmé. 14/20


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Bof, revoir plus tôt sur ta télé les blockbusters que tu as déjà vus au cinoche...


Moi qui ne vais jamais au ciné , je trouve cela pas mal


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Janvier 2022)

moi je préfère aller au ciné pour voir un film. j'aime bien les grands écrans.


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2022)

J'ai attaqué Lost S2, pour l'instant je continue. Le coup du deuxième groupe pour relancer la machine est assez bien vu, mais la pseudo-chef aux lèvres siliconées qui s'essaie à faire la moue pour jouer à la dure a le don de m'exaspérer. Si j'arrête ce sera à cause d'elle ! Le problème c'est qu'elle est visiblement partie pour être un premier rôle.

En parallèle Preacher est bien allumé, et les plus intéressants sont les seconds rôles : Tulip, Cassidy, les deux anges...


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2022)

Je vais sûrement me laisser tenter par ce documentaire


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2022)

J'aime pas le foot, alors sans moi.
ppf : arrivée à la moitié de la saison 2 de lost, je commence à me lasser : les personnages n'évoluent pas, l'action patine, les rebondissements sont téléphonés, plein (trop ?) de portes s'ouvrent sans qu'on sache pourquoi, bref...
Par contre Preacher, ça dépote !


----------



## Diaoulic (19 Février 2022)

@aCLR 
ça pleut envoyer du steak effectivement!! 
je ne suis pas footeux mais j'ai eu le gros "bol" d'assister à un match (West Ham / Everton) fin des années 90, avec un ami Anglais dont la famille avait un abonnement séculaire, la condition était que je chut my mouth off  as a froggy 
les Brits et leurs bad boys du Pitch....


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vais sûrement me laisser tenter par ce documentaire


Punaise mais préviens quand tu fait ça. J’ai faillis avoir une attaque quand j’ai compris que ça parlait de foot.


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Punaise mais préviens quand tu fait ça. J’ai faillis avoir une attaque quand j’ai compris que ça parlait de foot.


Ne pas connaitre Wayne Rooney c’est comme ignorer l’existence de Zinedine Zidane ou Éric Cantona !


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> arrivée à la moitié de la saison 2 de lost, je commence à me lasser : les personnages n'évoluent pas, l'action patine, les rebondissements sont téléphonés, plein (trop ?) de portes s'ouvrent sans qu'on sache pourquoi, bref...


Si tu tiens jusqu’à la S4 ça bougera un peu ! 


Romuald a dit:


> Par contre Preacher, ça dépote !


Et comment !
C’est du bon divertissement !


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne pas connaitre Wayne Rooney c’est comme ignorer l’existence de Zinedine Zidane ou Éric Cantona !


Je ne connais pas le premier, je connais Zidane pour son coup de boule et Cantonna pour son travail d'acteur. Tu en tires les conclusions que tu veux.


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Février 2022)

je viens de commencer "Severance", je dois avouer que c'est la première série de TV+ qui me donne envie de continuer.
Ted Lasso m'a bien fait sourrire de part ma proximité avec la culture anglo-saxonne mais Severance à vraiment tous les ingrédients d'une recette succulente: esthétisme, jeu d'acteurs, intrigue, bande son ( ptit passage de Jimmy smith qd même!!)...., enfin bref vivement les épisodes suivants.


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Si tu tiens jusqu’à la S4 ça bougera un peu !


Je rate quoi si je saute direct à la S4 ? je risque de ne plus rien comprendre, lamoitié des héros sont morts ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je rate quoi si je saute direct à la S4 ? je risque de ne plus rien comprendre, lamoitié des héros sont morts ?


Non, dans la S3 il y a de nouveaux visages. La S4 dénoue le truc de l’horloge. La S5 déroule les conséquences. Et la S6 t’emmène au final… que je n’ai pas apprécié, hé hé


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> je viens de commencer "Severance", je dois avouer que c'est la première série de TV+ qui me donne envie de continuer.
> Ted Lasso m'a bien fait sourrire de part ma proximité avec la culture anglo-saxonne mais Severance à vraiment tous les ingrédients d'une recette succulente: esthétisme, jeu d'acteurs, intrigue, bande son ( ptit passage de Jimmy smith qd même!!)...., enfin bref vivement les épisodes suivants.


J'ai regardé le deux premiers épisodes de Severance hier soir. Prenant.

La bande son. Yes !


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2022)

J’ai découvert un drôle d’amuse bouche au hasard d’un épisode de Invasion, une série de _l’appeul tévé plus. _Il s’agit de tronçons de céleri nappés de beurre de cacahouète rehaussés de cranberries séchés. C’est délicieux !


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2022)

Bon, moi, je me fait la seconde saison d'OVNI et c'est tellement bon


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2022)

Fini Lost S2. Pas si mal, il savent entretenir le suspens sans (trop) lanterner ni (trop) tirer à la ligne. Ma tête de turc n°1 a dégagé, tant mieux, de même que la numéro2 (pour ceux qui savent, Michael, qui ne fait que gueuler), mais lui ce n'est peut-être que temporaire.
Par contre les caractères n'évoluent toujours pas. On a beau être dans une série, un peu de réalisme ne nuirait pas. On ne reste pas des mois isolés sur une île comme ça sans péter un câble ou mettre du liant dans les relations.
Je pars pour la S3 !

Fini aussi Preacher S2, je'enquille la S3 sans hésiter. Goog omens était 'ach'ment bien, la c'est un peu good omens en version trash, j'adore.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2022)

_Severance_ est une sorte de fantasme cupertinien. J'ai l'impression que ça tourne un peu en rond depuis deux épisodes. Comme dans leurs couloirs.

_Fondation_ est une honte absolue. Ce n'est pas une adaptation mais une trahison totale de l'œuvre. Les scénaristes n'ont même pas été capables de respecter les trois lois de la robotique inventées par Asimov.



Romuald a dit:


> Fini Lost S2. Pas si mal, il savent entretenir le suspens sans (trop) lanterner ni (trop) tirer à la ligne. Ma tête de turc n°1 a dégagé, tant mieux, de même que la numéro2 (pour ceux qui savent, Michael, qui ne fait que gueuler), mais lui ce n'est peut-être que temporaire.
> Par contre les caractères n'évoluent toujours pas. On a beau être dans une série, un peu de réalisme ne nuirait pas. On ne reste pas des mois isolés sur une île comme ça sans péter un câble ou mettre du liant dans les relations.
> Je pars pour la S3 !


Quelques longueurs dans la saison 3 mais aussi des révélations. La saison 4 reste ma préférée. À l'époque une longue grève des scénaristes avait perturbé la production, du coup on a moins d'épisodes mais une action plus ramassée, très intense.

Les saisons 1 et 2 plantent le décors et présentent les différents protagonistes. Avec la saison 3 on aborde le développement de l'action. À partir de là, ça s'accélère pour culminer à la fin de la saison 5.

Je suis de ceux qui ont aimé la saison finale. Elle peut déconcerter mais tient toute sa logique si on revoit la série par la suite.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> _Fondation_ est une honte absolue. Ce n'est pas une adaptation mais une trahison totale de l'œuvre. Les scénaristes n'ont même pas été capables de respecter les trois lois de la robotique inventées par Asimov.


Ca ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, vu ce qu'ils en disaient avant la diffusion
Pour les 3 lois c'est plus une trahison d'Asimov que de Fondation : les deux cycles Fondation et Robots sont indépendants et ne se sont rejoints que par un tour de passe-passe d'Asimov bien après les trois premiers tomes de Fondation, quand il a repris l'histoire 30 ans après avec Fondation foudroyée. De mémoire les trois premiers tomes ne font pas appel aux robots.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, vu ce qu'ils en disaient avant la diffusion
> Pour les 3 lois c'est plus une trahison d'Asimov que de Fondation : les deux cycles Fondation et Robots sont indépendants et ne se sont rejoints que par un tour de passe-passe d'Asimov bien après les trois premiers tomes de Fondation, quand il a repris l'histoire 30 ans après avec Fondation foudroyée. De mémoire les trois premiers tomes ne font pas appel aux robots.


Ce n'est pas tant un tour de passe-passe qu'une volonté de relier son cycle des Robots avec son cycle de l'Empire dans un tout cohérent avec pour enjeu le destin de l'Humanité. _Fondation Foudroyée_ et _Terre et Fondation_ sont un peu le testament philosophique d'Isaac Asimov, plus de quarante ans les séparent de la naissance du cycle.

Qu'ils introduisent des personnages de _Prélude à Fondation_ ou de _L'Aube de Fondation_, pourquoi pas, mais ce qu'ils en font est du grand n'importe quoi. Raych, le fils adoptif de Seldon, est un professeur d'université marié, il a des enfants. Il disparait dans des émeutes sur la planète où il enseignait. Sa plus jeune fille reste avec Seldon sur Trantor où il finit par mourir un an après le départ de la Fondation pour Terminus.

La psycho-histoire est une science fictive mais cohérente. C'est de la psychologie, de l'Histoire et de la statistique. Voilà que tout d'un coup, leur Hari Seldon se rend compte que sa présence fausse les calculs ? Il serait temps !

Précision pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'œuvre : les gens de Terminus ne savent rien du vrai plan de Hari Seldon, ils ne l'apprennent que cinquante ans après leur arrivée (et pas trente-cinq). Ils ne savent rien de la psycho-histoire, il n'y a aucun psycho-historien sur Terminus. C'est un impératif. Les sujets étudiés ne doivent pas connaître les détails du plan.

Je relisais Fondation l'autre soir, et je suis tombé sur ce passage :
_"Hari Seldon, quand il a calculé le cours que devait suivre notre évolution historique, n’a pas compté sur les brillants exploits d’une poignée de héros, mais sur les grandes tendances économiques et sociales."_

Et de fait, la plupart du temps, les gens ne font quasiment rien dans Fondation, la solution à chaque crise qui se présente est quasiment obligée.

Fondation est le récit de la Longue durée. Ils en ont fait une série à la sauce Hollywood avec le (la) héro qui va sauver la galaxie. Salvor Hardin qui va retrouver sa maman Gaal Dormick ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils en ont fait une série à la sauce Hollywood avec le (la) héro qui va sauver la galaxie. Salvor Hardin qui va retrouver sa maman Gaal Dormick ?


Vas-y… Spoile-moi l’histoire !!!   







Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis de ceux qui ont aimé la saison finale. Elle peut déconcerter mais tient toute sa logique si on revoit la série par la suite.


Ouais… Logique – si tu as encore deux plombes à perdre après t’être fadé les six saisons – mais tellement décevante ! La seule chose positive là dedans, c’est qu’ils sont allés au bout de leur connerie. C’eût été pire pour le spectateur s’ils avaient simplement abandonné lors de la grève. Là grand écart perché sur une alumette à la JCVD et zou, on bas les marteaux ! Affreux !


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Mars 2022)

Pour ne avoir lu les livres, je trouve la série très bien.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2022)

Vu les commentaires sur la série *Fondation*, je n’ai pas regardé.
Par contre, j’ai tenté de redonner sa chance à Apple TV et j’ai donc essayé les séries policières, car en général, je suis bon public si le scénario est bien accrocheur.

*The Afterparty*, j’ai tenu 5 minutes avant de comprendre que c’était une série comique avec des répliques qui ne volaient pas bien haut. Puis *Suspicion*, j’ai regardé les premiers épisodes, et l’idée semblait bonnes. Mais la réalisation, c’est d’un mauvais. C’est mou, ça n’avance pas, le suspens est juste là, car on ne dit rien. Bref, je déteste ça. Je vais aller au bout pour connaître le coupable, mais franchement, c’est mauvais. Même les séries policières françaises sont mieux construites. Et l’image n’est même pas fabuleuse. Certaines scènes du dernier épisode que j’ai visionné semblaient filmées avec l’iPhone 13 et un flou d’arrière-plan poussé à fond. Autant tourner en studio sur un fond uni si c’est pour rendre l’arrière-plan totalement absent comme ça. Ça me gênait dans ma lecture tellement c’était présent gratuitement.

En plus, l’interface d’Apple TV+ est à chier. À chaque fois que je reviens pour regarder la suite, il faut que cherche longuement pour trouver la série. Lamentable.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais… Logique – si tu as encore deux plombes à perdre après t’être fadé les six saisons – mais tellement décevante ! La seule chose positive là dedans, c’est qu’ils sont allés au bout de leur connerie. C’eût été pire pour le spectateur s’ils avaient simplement abandonné lors de la grève. Là grand écart perché sur une alumette à la JCVD et zou, on bas les marteaux ! Affreux !


J'ai eu une sorte de chance avec Lost : j'ai accroché à la série dès sa première diffusion en France. J'ai donc suivi scrupuleusement les épisodes que TF1 diffusait en troisième partie de soirée, à l'heure où tout le monde ou presque s'en foutait.

On en était encore à attendre la saison 6 en France lorsque je l'ai achetée sur iTunes pour la voir en même temps que la diffusion aux U.S.A. Ce qui m'a fait grandement apprécier la V.O.

Ensuite, j'ai eu l'occasion d'acheter en promo les DVD des saisons 1 à 5 ce qui m'a permis de revoir les premiers épisodes (en V.O.) plusieurs années après, mais avec la saison 6 fraichement visionnée en mémoire, et ainsi mis en lumière plein de petits détails, réflexions, clin d'œils, que les scénaristes ont laissé comme des petits cailloux qui conduisent au dénouement. Car cette fin, quoiqu'on en pense, avait été écrite dans ses grandes lignes dès le début.

Le problème avec la fin de Lost, c'est que chacun avait construit sa petite explication, son interprétation des choses. Il fallait voir les forums de fans à l'époque, ça grouillait de trucs plus fumeux les uns que les autres, avec notamment le grand affrontement entre les "scientifiques et les mystiques". Les gens voulaient des explications de tout sur tout, comme si dans la vie on avait toutes les réponses. Quelle qu'elle fût, la fin aurait déçu car il y avait trop d'attentes. Pourtant, elle est parfaitement logique avec le déroulement de l'histoire.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème avec la fin de Lost, c'est que chacun avait construit sa petite explication, son interprétation des choses.



Non, ce qui a déçu, c'est que JJ Abrams avait déclaré à l'époque :

 "Ne vous inquiétez pas, ils ne sont pas morts"

N'importe quelle autre explication m'aurait convaincu. Même des extra-terrestres.

J'ai suivi avec intérêt la série, surtout des saisons 1 à 4. À la cinquième ça commençait à partir en cacahuète puis la sixième voguait vers le « n'importe quoi ». La conclusion a fini d'achever ma déception. Pour moi, LOST est devenu  la pire série TV de tous les temps.


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Mars 2022)

_@Moonwalker Severance_ est une sorte de fantasme cupertinien. J'ai l'impression que ça tourne un peu en rond depuis deux épisodes. Comme dans leurs couloirs.

assez d'accord, le dernier est un peu plus rythmé mais...je sens une fin douloureuse


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2022)

J'étais un grand fan d'Urgence à sa sortie, que je regardais sur la TSR avec une saison d'avance sur la France à l'époque. Elle est dispo sur Amazone, je me refais toute la série


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'étais un grand fan d'Urgence à sa sortie, que je regardais sur la TSR avec une saison d'avance sur la France à l'époque. Elle est dispo sur Amazone, je me refais toute la série


C'était une bonne série. Néanmoins je pense qu'elle aurait du s'arrêter avec le départ du docteur Green et le jeune qui prenait sa succession. Ça fermait la boucle avec le début. La suite était moins bonne, à mon sens.



Diaoulic a dit:


> _@Moonwalker Severance_ est une sorte de fantasme cupertinien. J'ai l'impression que ça tourne un peu en rond depuis deux épisodes. Comme dans leurs couloirs.
> 
> assez d'accord, le dernier est un peu plus rythmé mais...je sens une fin douloureuse


Vu l'épisode 7 cette nuit. Cela semble s'être accéléré. Limite ça part en vrille chez Lumon. Gloire à Kier !


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'étais un grand fan d'Urgence à sa sortie, que je regardais sur la TSR avec une saison d'avance sur la France à l'époque. Elle est dispo sur Amazone, je me refais toute la série


Moi je reprends Grey's Anatomy. On regardait ça avec madame, mais j'ai arrété à la saison 4 quand elle est devenu madame-ex. La j'ai sauté direct à la 9, pour voir ce que c'était devenu, ben c'est pareil que dans mon souvenir : des histoires de fesses avec la vie d'un hôpital qui sert à faire le lien entre les protagonistes, et du drama ce qu'il faut pour tenir le spectateur devant l'écran. Seule différence, les étudiants sont devenus des titulaires. Dire qu'elle dure encore, je me demande ce que peuvent bien imaginer les scénaristes !


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2022)

Qui regarde "En thérapie" sur Arte ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2022)

Je vais,  la saison 1 était top. Mais pour l'instant il faut que je termine Preacher, pas tout à fait le même genre .


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je vais, la saison 1


Je vais voir si je peux attraper un replay...
Sinon ce soir je regarde.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2022)

Tu peux attaquer la S2 sans avoir vu la S1, qui forme un tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2022)

_Slow Horses_ sur Apple TV+

Les bras-cassés du MI5 en action avec un Gary Odlman très inspiré. J'en étais resté à son rôle de Smiley dans _La Taupe_. Ça fait un choc de le retrouver dans cet état. 

J'ai regardé ça après mon épisode hebdomadaire de Severance. Ça fait du bien. Un peu de détente après toute cette tension.

Un bon premier épisode d'exposition. J'espère que la suite tiendra ses promesses.

_WeCrashed_ sur Apple TV+

Pas pu aller au-delà de la moitié du premier épisode. Envie de distribuer des baffes à l'acteur principal. J'ai un petit faible pour Anne Hathaway mais ce sera sans moi.


----------



## Chris K (7 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Fini Lost S2.



Oua ! C’est loin cette série. Me souviens de l’avoir lâché en route car j’avais vraiment l’impression que même les scénaristes ne savaient pas où ils allaient.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux attaquer la S2


J'ai arrêté au bout d'un quart d'heure.
Le psy mis en accusation pénale parce qu'il aurait mal conseillé ou soigné un patient j'y crois pas...


----------



## Chris K (8 Avril 2022)

Raised by Wolves, saison 1 et 2. SF, androïdes, religion, surnaturel….


----------



## Chris K (8 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les bras-cassés du MI5 en action avec un Gary Odlman très inspiré. J'en étais resté à son rôle de Smiley dans _La Taupe_. Ça fait un choc de le retrouver dans cet état.



Arf… j’ai dû me persuader que c’était bien Gary Oldman… Par contre la série j’ai bien peur que ça me fasse comme toutes les séries Apple : au bout d’un moment je décroche. Il manque un je ne sais quoi.



Moonwalker a dit:


> _WeCrashed_ sur Apple TV+
> 
> Pas pu aller au-delà de la moitié du premier épisode. Envie de distribuer des baffes à l'acteur principal. J'ai un petit faible pour Anne Hathaway mais ce sera sans moi.



Des baffes pour son jeu ou pour le rôle qu’il incarne ? Il semblerait que son personnage colle assez bien à la réalité. Ce qui est consternant.


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai arrêté au bout d'un quart d'heure.
> Le psy mis en accusation pénale parce qu'il aurait mal conseillé ou soigné un patient j'y crois pas...


Accroche-toi. La série est bâtie sur le principe 5 épisodes par semaine, 4 patients, 1 patient par épisode + un épisode psy/superviseur. Je n'ai pas encore regardé, mais à mon avis la mise en accusation n'est qu'un truc annexe pour servir de fil rouge (genre le psy perturbé par cette épée de Damoclès lors des séances, histoire d'affirmer le côté faillible du personnage). Tu es dans une série, pas dans la vraie vie, il faut des ressorts dramatiques. Dans la saison 1 la superviseuse était une amie (voire une ex) du psy, ça m'étonnerait aussi que ça soit le cas IRL !
Enfin c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## patlek (8 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai arrêté au bout d'un quart d'heure.
> Le psy mis en accusation pénale parce qu'il aurait mal conseillé ou soigné un patient j'y crois pas...



Comme vous en parliez, j' ai regardé, et idem... j' ai arreté au bout de 20 minutes. Trop de bla bla.

Et j' ai regardé Swallow, sur le replay d' Arte.
(Petit film correct, noté 3,6/5 sur allo ..., mais pour moi,  pas de quoi grimper au plafond )


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2022)

J’évite tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à l’assurance maladie !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Des baffes pour son jeu ou pour le rôle qu’il incarne ? Il semblerait que son personnage colle assez bien à la réalité. Ce qui est consternant.


Pour le rôle. Je ne supporte pas ces mecs qui brassent du vent et je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains les écoutent au lieu de leur fracasser une chaise sur la tronche. L’acteur est bon puisqu’il m’énerve.


----------



## Diaoulic (9 Avril 2022)

fin de Severance, c'était qd même bien trippant.
au final, toutes ces bornes dans les couloirs son bien rythmées, et le duo Turturo/Walken est vraiment bien à sa place dans cet univers clinique.
il manque un chouilla de je ne sais trop quoi dont parle Chris K plus haut dans ce fil à propose des séries Apple, trop de retenue, manque de vrillage.....


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2022)

Fini Preacher S3. Toujours aussi barré, mais un peu trop gore quand même.
Pour me reposer les synapses avant la S4 je me fais OVNI(S) saison1. Bien rigolo pour le moment,  et ambiance seventies au top


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2022)

Fini OVNI(s). Pas mal : rigolo, plutôt bien pensé et bien joué, et une vraie fin, qui peut servir de conclusion définitive ou de cliffhanger pour une S2, bravo le scénariste. 
Fini aussi Preacher. une S4 ou hélas le gore l'emporte encore sur le côté barré (@patlek ça devrait te plaire), sauf les deux derniers épisodes. Série à voir en n'oubliant pas qu'elle est tirée d'un comics, donc scénario abracadabrantesque au possible. 
Et ces *=!&?@ d'AZ ont déprogrammé d'un bloc tout Lost, pas eu le temps de finir, je suis planté au tiers de la S3.

Avec le gamin, on part sur Upload. Premier épisode de mise en place pas trop mal, on verra bien.


----------



## patlek (21 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> (@patlek ça devrait te plaire)



J' ai pas canal;j' ai pas netflix, j' ai pas prime... j' ai rien... je capte juste les chaines de l' ORTF (en noir et blanc.... Léon zitrone... Raymond Souplex... )


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec le gamin, on part sur Upload. Premier épisode de mise en place pas trop mal, on verra bien


C’est très bien Upload ! Juste barré comme il faut. Il n’y a que le format d’une trentaine de minutes qui me chagrine. Mais bon… On s’adapte.


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2022)

OVNI, j'ai adoré. La musique est fabuleuse et aide à développer une ambiance. C'est complètement barré, et la saison 2 l'est également. J'adore même si je me répète.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2022)

Hier soir sur Netflix, j'ai regardé Apollo 10/5. Un film transformé en dessin qui raconte l'histoire d'un garçon de 10 ans qui a passé son enfance à proximité de Cap Canaveral au moment de la conquête de la lune.


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Hier soir sur Netflix, j'ai regardé Apollo 10/5. Un film transformé en dessin qui raconte l'histoire d'un garçon de 10 ans qui a passé son enfance à proximité de Cap Canaveral au moment de la conquête de la lune.


Et... c'était bien, car je suis également tenté.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2022)

Oui. J'ai aimé. Il y a deux histoires dans une. Mais la narration est vraiment bien, captivant.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2022)

Fini les deux premières saison d'Upload. Invraisemblable, mais le mélange humour-suspens est bien dosé, on attend la suite.

Commencé Reacher. Tellement caricatural - le héros fils naturel de Rambo et de Sherlock Holmes, les ripoux bien ripoux, les dialogues, etc. - qu'avec le gamin on est pliés de rire et qu'on continue même si c'est plutôt nul.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mai 2022)

Anatomy of a scandal, mini-série sur Netflix. Plutôt pas mal.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2022)

Chez le carton souriant, commencé « outer range » avec le héros de « no country for old man » des Coen brothers. Tout aussi invraisemblable que Upload mais démarre sur un mythe grec. Le reste de la distribution des acteurs est riche en « gueules ». #poucebleu


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2022)

Fini Reacher, y'avait que 8 épisodes. Je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est tourné au premier ou au second degré : c'est du niveau des suites de Rambo pour la castagne et la psychologie des personnages, mais il y a un peu d'humour aussi, comme si les réals n'étaient pas dupes. Et puis la bande son est pas mal du tout.
En cours The expanse S6. Bien, mais lorgne maintenant un peu trop du côté de Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> En cours The expanse S6


Fini. Le méchant est mort, les gentils s'en sortent, préchi-précha sur le vivre ensemble et fin. Comme quoi c'est difficile de terminer une série, même quand elle est bonne.

Attaqué 'The good girls revolt'. Le macGuffin* : dans fin des années 60, début des 70, les enquétrices d'un journal qui bossent pour le compte des journalistes décident de se rebeller car elles sont sous-payées et ne sont jamais créditées.
Pretexte à raconter la vie d'un hebdo à l'époque des machines à écrire, telex et téléphone, et à la dépeindre : machisme, naissance du féminisme, et sex, drugs and rock and roll à tous les étages. Savoureux, et une bande son qui me rajeunit de quelques lustres.

* Et non le pitch, car la série a été annulée au bout d'une saison , donc je ne pense pas qu'on verra le procès et sa conclusion, il n'y a que 10 épisodes.


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2022)

@Romuald tu as deja vu Fringe ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2022)

flotow a dit:


> @Romuald tu as deja vu Fringe ?


Elle fait partie de ma vidéothèque.


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Elle fait partie de ma vidéothèque.


Y’a une vrai fin… peut être que tu devrais essayer !


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Y’a une vrai fin… peut être que tu devrais essayer !


Si elle fait partie de ma vidéothèque c'est que je l'ai vue, appréciée, conservée. J'ai dit que c'était difficile, pas impossible. D'ailleurs 'the expanse' se termine avec un mini cliffhanger et une question sans réponse, comme s'ils avaient envisagé une S7, et que finalement, non. Ceci explique peut-etre cela.


Et revue


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2022)

Terminé 'the good girls revolt'. C'est pas mal du tout, mais c'est aussi très bien qu'il n'y ait pas de S2, je ne vois pas ce qu'ils auraient pu mettre dedans à part faire trainer le procès sur 10 épisodes.

Commencé Bosch Legacy : Comme les saisons précédentes de Bosch, donc bien. Titus Veliver a toujours son torticolis !
Et commencé aussi Outer Range. Bien aussi, mais un peu trop d'arc narratifs qui se mélangent, ou pas. On arrive à suivre, mais on se demande comment ça va se résoudre : hypothèse unique capillotractée ou au fur et à mesure du dernier épisode ? voire cliffhanger(s) pour une saison 2 ?
Et les Boys sont de retour dans 3 jours #patience


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Commencé Bosch Legacy : Comme les saisons précédentes de Bosch, donc bien. Titus Veliver a toujours son torticolis !


Pareil ! 


Romuald a dit:


> Et commencé aussi Outer Range. Bien aussi, mais un peu trop d'arc narratifs qui se mélangent, ou pas. On arrive à suivre, mais on se demande comment ça va se résoudre : hypothèse unique capillotractée ou au fur et à mesure du dernier épisode ? voire cliffhanger(s) pour une saison 2 ?


Je ne vais pas te gâcher l’histoire mais biens des arcs narratifs trouvent réponse au cours de la saison. D’autres restent flous ou prennent une direction bizarre. On en reparle dans quelques épisodes s’tu veux ^^


Romuald a dit:


> Et les Boys sont de retour dans 3 jours #patience


WOW ! J’étais même pas au courant ! #hâte!


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2022)

Fini Bosch. Bien, sans surprise, y compris le cliffhanger bien téléphoné depuis longtemps. Mais signe qu'il devrait y avoir une autre saison, bonne nouvelle.
Fini Outer Range aussi. Bien aussi, sans surprise non plus concernant le soit-disant coup de théatre, simple confirmation d'une supposition résultant de l'accumulation d'indices gros comme des gratte-ciels depuis deux ou trois épisodes. Restent des questions sans réponses - un peu trop quand même, comme si les scénaristes avaient peur qu'on ne revienne pas en S2. Alors que si on a tenu jusque la c'est que l'histoire, les personnages et le rythme nous plaisent. 

Du coup je vais peut-être ne pas attendre que le gamin me rattrape dans GoT (eh oui, mais comme on attend la suite des bouquins depuis encore plus longtemps !) et terminer, idem pour BdL.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2022)

Me reste le final de Night Sky pour achever la première saison. L’acteur principal tenait déjà la barre dans Counterpart. Il est très bon dans celle-ci. D’agent secret il devient ébéniste à la retraite mais son jeu et ces mimiques ne me laissent pas de marbre !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> eh oui, mais comme on attend la suite des bouquins depuis encore plus longtemps !



S'ils sortent un jour


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2022)

Pour @patlek : https://www.hbo.com/the-last-of-us

Prepare toi pour 2023 !!


----------



## patlek (17 Juin 2022)

Faudra qu'ils causent français!.

"Eul' zombie, là.... y veut nous nattaquer!!! peuchère!!! vin diou!!!!!"


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2022)

C' est pas netflix mais TF1...









						Camping 2 sur TF1 : pourquoi le film a failli ne pas voir le jour
					

Saviez-vous que la comédie "Camping 2", diffusée ce dimanche soir sur TF1, avait failli ne jamais débarquer sur grand écran ? Le réalisateur Fabien Onteniente avait en effet un autre projet... qu'il f




					www.allocine.fr
				




Je ne suis pas sur que l'on soit passé à coté d'un drame.
On aurait pas perdu grand chose.


----------



## ScapO (19 Juin 2022)

Ça ne m'aurait tirer pas même une toute petite larmiche..


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2022)

Attention SPOILER !!!

Dans la série The Boys, l’épisode six a été scénarisé pas Jessica Chou !


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2022)

Qui ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?


…Quette  

Prends un Cachou, tu comprendras.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2022)

Nan, mais j'avais compris les gars. Chuis pas complètement débile non plus, juste un peu. Si on peut même plus user d'un running gag éculé...


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2022)

Fini The Last Tycoon chez Az. 9 épisodes d'après un roman inachevé de F.S. Fitzgerald, décrivant le Hollywood des années 30, ses frasques, ses stars, ses producteurs, avec pour fil rouge principal le fameux 'dernier nabab' et son obsession du film parfait. On s'y croirait, bien joué, époque bien reconstituée. Un très bon moment, malgré une fin un peu abrupte voire frustrante, pif paf pouf.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2022)

gwen a dit:


> OVNI, j'ai adoré. La musique est fabuleuse et aide à développer une ambiance. C'est complètement barré, et la saison 2 l'est également. J'adore même si je me répète.


Je viens de finir les DVDs, et n'ai qu'un regret : qu'il n'y ai pas de saison trois.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens de finir les DVDs, et n'ai qu'un regret : qu'il n'y ai pas de saison trois.


On avait espéré mais finalement non :-(









						"Ovni(s)" n'aura pas droit à une saison 3
					

Cette série de Canal+, dans laquelle Melvil Poupaud campait un sceptique embarqué dans une chasse aux extraterrestres, s'arrête en pleine intrigue.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2022)

gwen a dit:


> On avait espéré mais finalement non :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je sais. Les amateurs de séries déjantées mais documentées (parce que placer JP Luminet dedans en étudiant bourré déclinant la théorie des trous noirs-trous blancs, c'est déjanté ET documenté) ne sont pas assez nombreux face aux ménagères de moins de 50 ans.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2022)

Sur AZ, StarTrek Picard, S2.
Bof-bof. quelques rares bonnes idées, mais confus, horriblement bavard, de la philosophie en mode 'petit scarabé' ("A force de regarder la branche, vous ne voyez plus l'arbre"...), et surtout on reste sur terre du deuxième à la moitié du dernier épisode. Pas terrible pour du space opéra.


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2022)

Ouais… Mais on sait qui est la reine des Borgs !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2022)

Bjorn ?




Désolé.


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bjorn ?


Ouiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2022)

Le retour du Gotham Garage. j'ai dévoré les 8 épisodes de cette 4ème saison.

J'ai voulu tester Manifest. Une scénario qui ressemble au 4400 que je regardais à sa sortie. Mais là au bout de 4 épisodes j'en ai déjà marre


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2022)

Chez qui ?!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2022)

Euh... Kate sans doute.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Chez qui ?!


Netflix


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh... Kate sans doute.







Sinon, sur APPLE TV+, je viens de finir Black Bird. Et franchement, c'est assez mauvais. Ce n'est pas catastrophique, mais bien en dessous de certaines production "true crime" de Netflix ou Prime. 

L'image est belle (sauf pour le générique, dégradé pour faire ancien, étrange choix), mais la musique est étrangement choisie, mélange de hard rock et d'électronique sans raison apparente. Et surtout, c'est assez lent, décousu et pas très subtil. Même si c'est basé sur un fait réel, il aurait été bien de romancer ça correctement. Bref, je m'attendais à beaucoup mieux venant d'Apple TV+. Encore une fois, les écueils que j'évoque auraient pu être évités sans augmenter le budget, mais non, tout le fric a été mis sur l'image qui est belle sans être exceptionnelle et un scénario à rallonge déplaçant les protagonistes dans plein d'endroits très bien recrée. Mais on se fiche de savoir que la prison est en carton-pâte ou en brique si l'histoire n'accroche pas l'attention. 

Bref, j'ai regardé, mais je ne place pas cette série dans mon top 10 de l'année.


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2022)

The ipcress file, chez AZ.
Mini série (6 épisodes) d'espionnage au temps de la guerre froide. Vraiment bien, avec ce qu'il faut de double-jeu, suspicion et tout ce qui fait le charme des séries british. On est très loin de James Bond et ses gadgets, mais certainement plus près de la réalité, avec entre autre petits arrangements entre ennemis et trahisons entre amis !
Un suspens entretenu jusqu'à la fin même si on se doute que les gentils vont gagner, bref je recommande.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2022)

J'ai regardé Walter sur Netflix hier. Comédie policière avec un vigile de grande surface  qui déjoue le plan de braqueur pas très futés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

De mon côté, je me suis tapé quelques séries et films coréens sur Netflix - zombis et thrillers, notamment !

Je me suis posé la question de savoir si c'est typique du cinéma coréen (dans ce genre de films) de "surjouer" à l'extrême avec des mimiques et attitudes à la longue totalement ridicules qui en arrivent à gâcher l'ambiance générale du film ?  

J'ai bien aimé la série "All of us are dead", à l'exception du "surjeu" horripilant de certains acteurs qui m'agace profondément - tu t'attends à un bon film de zombis bien glauque à souhait et tu tombes sur du Buster Keaton au rabais dans certaines scènes !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2022)

J'avais bien aimé _Last train to Busan_, dans le style zombies coréens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'avais bien aimé _Last train to Busan_, dans le style zombies coréens


Il paraît que c'est bien ! Mais malheureusement pas sur Netflix ! 
En fait, j'adore les zombis "rapides" il me font bien rigoler !


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2022)

Hand of God.
Pitch original - un juge se croit investi d'une mission divine par son fils en état de mort cérébrale qui lui parle. Bien joué, bien réalisé, mais j'ai laché au bout de trois épisodes, je n'ai pas accroché à la façon dont c'est abordé, question de gout.


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2022)

Les papillons noirs, sur arte.tv
Le pitch : un écrivain en panne d'inspiration se voit confier la rédaction des mémoires d'un vieux solitaire perdu dans la campagne sous forme de roman.
Sauf que ça dérape dès le deuxième épisode : le vieux solitaire raconte sa vie de tueur en série. S'en suivent tout une série de rebondissements qui semblent capillotractés mais qui au terme du sixième et dernier épisode se révèlent d'une logique implacable. En définitive une histoire d'amour insensée d'une noirceur insensée.
Je recommande.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Septembre 2022)

Ah merci. j'hésitais à m'y coller


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah merci. j'hésitais à m'y coller


De plus, Niels Arestrup y est excellent !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Les papillons noirs, sur arte.tv


J'ai regardé, c'est prenant ! 
D'ailleurs, il parait qu'un livre existe et que c'est le livre de la série...

Puis je suis tombé sur Pure aussi sur Arte.tv, 6 épisodes d'une trentaine de minutes.
Surprenant, déroutant, je n'ai vu que le premier, j'espère que les 5 autres seront du même jus.
C'est tiré d'un roman.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Octobre 2022)

En ce moment je fais 3 soirées série 
Lundi soir : House Of The Dragon (Hale Of throne)
Mercredi soir : Andor (starwars)
Vendredi soir : Rings Of The Power (lord Of the rings)

Dans l’ensemble c’est assez fade.
Andor commence a devenir intéressant sur la fin de la saison 

Faut absolument que je me remette dans For All Mankind sur AppleTV+


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Dans l’ensemble c’est assez fade.


M'étonne pas : faut faire durer !


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> M'étonne pas : faut faire durer !


Ouais mais on sait qui est Sauron !?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Octobre 2022)

Qui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2022)

Kate !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2022)

Pure, épisode 2 c'est pas mal mais un peu moins surprenant parce qu'on commence à savoir où on va.
C'est très bien filmé. Épisode 3 demain...


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


William !
Paske William Sauron…
:désolé:


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2022)

Saviez-vous

Qu'à l'origine, un cow-boy était un esclave noir chargé de garder les vaches ?
Que ce n'est qu'après la guerre de sécession qu'il est devenu ce que les westerns racontent ?
Et qu'alors un cow-boy sur quatre était noir ?
Qu'il y avait des indiens esclavagistes, et qu'en conséquence ils combattirent avec les confédérés (et parfois contre d'autres indiens ralliés au Nord) ?
Et John Wayne savait-il, quand il a joué dans le mythique 'la prisonnière du désert', qu'il interprétait le rôle d'un noir, dont était tirée l'histoire ?
etc, etc.

Sur arte.tv, Black Far West, une contre histoire de l'ouest. Passionnant et instructif.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Saviez-vous
> 
> Qu'à l'origine, un cow-boy était un esclave noir chargé de garder les vaches ?
> Que ce n'est qu'après la guerre de sécession qu'il est devenu ce que les westerns racontent ?
> ...


Documentaire très incomplet et très orienté.


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Documentaire très incomplet et très orienté.


Orienté, certainement. Mais les exemples que je donne n'en sont pas faux pour autant, ce en quoi il est instructif.

Incomplet bien sur. C'est une 'contre histoire', pas plus complète que celle racontée par Hollywood et le mythe américain, qui tente de remettre un peu les pendules à l'heure.


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Documentaire très incomplet et très orienté.


Comme tout ce que fait ARTE. Cette chaine n'a clairement pas d'objectivité, c'est toujours orienté.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Incomplet bien sur. C'est une 'contre histoire', pas plus complète que celle racontée par Hollywood et le mythe américain, qui tente de remettre un peu les pendules à l'heure.


Heu… le « mythe hollywoodien » est depuis longtemps « remis à l’heure ». Dès les années 70 en fait, par Hollywood elle-même.

Deux films (permis bien d’autres) : Soldat bleu, Little Big Man.

Ils s’appuyaient sur toute un littérature historique qui avait déjà depuis longtemps remis les choses dans leur vrai contexte.

Le Far West est une invention de l’époque du Far West. La légende de l’ouest est elle-même un phénomène historique qui a accompagné la conquête. Hollywood n’a jamais été dupe : _L’homme qui tua Liberty Valence_ « quand la légende est plus belle que l’histoire, publiez la légende ».

C’est le propre d’aujourd’hui de prétendre réparer des torts ou de révéler des choses connues depuis longtemps.

Dans ton doc, la façon dont le massacre de Sand Creek a été rapporté m’a suffit pour voir le parti pris à la mode « woke » de ce documentaire pseudo-historique. D’ailleurs, parler de « génocide » concernant les guerres indiennes traduit l’idéologie qui a conduit les auteurs. Cela n’a rien d’historique.

En 1864, c’est la guerre de secession. Dans l’Est, en Virginie, c’est la campagne d’été de Grant. Il y eu tellement de morts qu’on n’avait plus assez de place dans les cimetières. On ne parle pas en centaines de morts mais de dizaines de milliers. C’est la campagne de Sherman en Georgie et en Caroline du Sud, l’incendie d’Atlanta, la marche vers la mer (une bande de 80 km de large de ravages et pillages d’Atlanta à Savana), c’est enfin la destruction par bombardements de Charleston, Richmond et Petersburg.
Le massacre de Sand Creek, dans le Colorado (qui a fait l’objet en 1976 d’un épisode sans concession dans la série _Colorado_), n’a pas été perpétré par l’armée Fédérale comme le laisse entendre le documentaire, mais par une milice locale.

Quand la nouvelle de San Creek parvient à l’Est, elle fait scandale. Pourtant, après trois années pleines de guerre, ils auraient du être blasés. Le colonel Chevington fut traduit en cours martiale. Certes, la suite est moins glorieuse, il est gracié par l’amnistie générale de la fin de guerre de sécession, mais il n’y a jamais eu aucune légende au sujet de ce qui s’est passé à Sand Creek, à part ce qu’en raconte ce documentaire. Il y a toujours eu une vérité, une vérité judiciaire sur laquelle s’appuie la vérité historique.

La société étasunienne n’était pas mono-bloc au XIXe siècle et ces massacres étaient loin de faire l’unanimité dans l’opinion publique « civilisée » de l’Est. Souvent, les traités conclus avec les indiens l’étaient de bonne fois, mais très vite, la pression des colons, l’appas du gain, annulaient toutes ces promesses. Et je rappellerais qu’à la même époque, dans nos « empires coloniaux naissants » on ne faisait pas mieux.


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2022)

Tu te focalises sur Sand Creek, mais le but premier de ce documentaire est de montrer comment les noirs ont été gommés de l’histoire du Far West comme son titre l’indique.  Hollywood n’est peut-être pas dupe, n’empêche qu’il a écrit une légende pas plus objective que ce docu, et ce depuis un siècle…


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2022)

À une époque, c'était les films de Cow-Boys qui avaient les faveurs du public. Maintenant c'est les Super-Héros. Je ne pense pas que le fait de voir des personnes en lycra à l'écran soit de l'ordre du documentaire. Ces histoires sont des fictions faites pour plaire à un large public, et les modes changent.

C’est donner beaucoup de crédit à Hollywood que de croire que ce n’est pas que du divertissement avec du pognon à la clef.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu te focalises sur Sand Creek, mais le but premier de ce documentaire est de montrer comment les noirs ont été gommés de l’histoire du Far West comme son titre l’indique.  Hollywood n’est peut-être pas dupe, n’empêche qu’il a écrit une légende pas plus objective que ce docu, et ce depuis un siècle…


Ça traduit simplement le manque de rigueur dans la méthode historique.

Le cowboy à l’ouest, c’est aussi le vaquero hispanique. Tu ne peux pas faire de cas isolés des généralités historiques.

Aujourd’hui la mode est de mettre du « colored » partout, surtout là où il n’était pas ou marginalement. Non content de falsifier l’Histoire, on trafique le présent jusque dans les séries TV.


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aujourd’hui la mode est de mettre du « colored » partout, surtout là où il n’était pas ou marginalement.


Entièrement d'accord. Sauf que dans ce cas précis, un sur quatre, ce n'est pas marginal.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord. Sauf que dans ce cas précis, un sur quatre, ce n'est pas marginal.


C'est leur estimation. Si on enlève le folklore, le bouvier, c'est la vraie traduction de cowboy, n'est pas un emploi très valorisant ni nécessitant de grandes qualifications. Il est normal qu'il fut rapidement ouvert aux noirs, de la main d'œuvre bon marché. Maintenant, parler d'esclaves proprement dit est très exagéré. Au temps de l'esclavage, l'ouest était essentiellement le domaine des indiens et des mexicains. Un esclave était un bien trop précieux pour l'occuper à un travail qui ne rapporte presque rien. Les esclaves étaient destinés au travail des plantations, la majorité à l'est du Mississipi. C'est un phénomène marginal dans les nouveaux territoires. Les grands troupeaux apparaissent avec le développement de l'ouest et le chemin de fer, après la guerre de sécession, donc après l'esclavage.

Quant à l'histoire des régiments noirs dans l'armée fédérale pour combattre les indiens, surtout les Apaches dans le territoire du Nouveau Mexique, on en parle depuis les années 70, il y a eu des films, des livres - pas que sérieux, aussi des fictions - qui l'évoquent. Tout comme les régiments noirs de la guerre de sécession, on n'en a peut parlé à Hollywood mais ça n'a jamais été ignoré des historiens.

Concernant l'éclipse d'Hollywood, je renvoie à l'explication de Gwen :


gwen a dit:


> À une époque, c'était les films de Cow-Boys qui avaient les faveurs du public. Maintenant c'est les Super-Héros. Je ne pense pas que le fait de voir des personnes en lycra à l'écran soit de l'ordre du documentaire. Ces histoires sont des fictions faites pour plaire à un large public, et les modes changent.
> 
> C’est donner beaucoup de crédit à Hollywood que de croire que ce n’est pas que du divertissement avec du pognon à la clef.


L'âge d'or du Western c'est 30-60 avec plus ou moins des pointes. Ils avaient déjà du mal à faire jouer les indiens par des vrais amérindiens, alors des nègres...

Le but de cette industrie du divertissement est de faire du fric, pas d'éveiller les consciences. Le "colored" est aujourd'hui à la mode donc on t'en sert à tous les repas. Tant mieux pour les acteurs, et ça permet d'en découvrir de vraiment bons.


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est leur estimation. Si on enlève le folklore, le bouvier, c'est la vraie traduction de cowboy, n'est pas un emploi très valorisant ni nécessitant de grandes qualifications. Il est normal qu'il fut rapidement ouvert aux noirs, de la main d'œuvre bon marché. Maintenant, parler d'esclaves proprement dit est très exagéré. Au temps de l'esclavage, l'ouest était essentiellement le domaine des indiens et des mexicains. Un esclave était un bien trop précieux pour l'occuper à un travail qui ne rapporte presque rien. Les esclaves étaient destinés au travail des plantations, la majorité à l'est du Mississipi. C'est un phénomène marginal dans les nouveaux territoires. *Les grands troupeaux apparaissent avec le développement de l'ouest et le chemin de fer, après la guerre de sécession, donc après l'esclavage.*


Le documentaire ne dit pas autre chose. Et les noirs libérés de l'esclavage par la fin de la guerre de sécéssion y ont trouvé un travail.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Quant à l'histoire des régiments noirs dans l'armée fédérale pour combattre les indiens, surtout les Apaches dans le territoire du Nouveau Mexique, on en parle depuis les années 70, il y a eu des films, des livres - pas que sérieux, aussi des fictions - qui l'évoquent. Tout comme les régiments noirs de la guerre de sécession, on n'en a peut parlé à Hollywood mais *ça n'a jamais été ignoré des historiens.*


C'eut été difficile


Moonwalker a dit:


> L'âge d'or du Western c'est 30-60 avec plus ou moins des pointes. Ils avaient déjà du mal à faire jouer les indiens par des vrais amérindiens, alors des nègres...


La aussi, c'est ce que sous-entend le documentaire


Moonwalker a dit:


> Le but de cette industrie du divertissement est de faire du fric, pas d'éveiller les consciences. Le "colored" est aujourd'hui à la mode donc on t'en sert à tous les repas. Tant mieux pour les acteurs, et ça permet d'en découvrir de vraiment bons.


Rendons donc grâce à la mode qui a permis de faire cette petite mise au point.
Car, encore une fois, le but du documentaire n'est pas de refaire l'histoire du far west, mais de faire une place aux noirs qui en ont été exclus dans l'imaginaire collectif, lequel, quoi que tu puisses en penser, a été façonné essentiellement par Hollywood. On a imprimé la légende, et la légende a pris le pas sur l'histoire !

Ce pourquoi je le trouve instructif et passionant car il remet un peu les pendules à l'heure même si je doute qu'une heure trente de documentaire sur une chaine franco-allemande vienne bousculer les choses.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> en ont été exclus dans l'imaginaire collectif


Qu’on me le montre ce fumeux « imaginaire collectif ». Celui des boches ? Sans doute.

Au fait, tu me rappelles le nom de l’acteur avec Eastwood dans _Impitoyable_ ?

Imaginaire collectif...

Je vais reprendre tes propositions :


Romuald a dit:


> Saviez-vous
> 
> Qu'à l'origine, un cow-boy était un esclave noir chargé de garder les vaches ?
> Que ce n'est qu'après la guerre de sécession qu'il est devenu ce que les westerns racontent ?
> ...



1 - Non, le cowboy n’était pas un esclave. D’ailleurs, après le 1er janvier 1963, il n’y a plus en droit d’esclaves sur le sol des États-unis. À l’origine le cowboy est un vaquero « mexicain ». Ce sont eux qui ont introduit les longhorn dans l’ouest.

2 - Non. Le cowboy n’est jamais devenu ce que les westerns racontent. Les westerns sont des fictions. Tous les westerns. Ce serait comme vouloir raconter l’histoire de la Grande-Bretagne à partir de Game of Thrones.

3 - Les chiffres diffèrent selon les études. On parle de 15% d’anciens esclaves mais de 50% de « colored » (catégorie fourretout dans laquelle on met les indiens, les hispaniques et les métisses). Il s’agit d’un sous-prolétariat, pas de héros fringuants.

4 - Non. Les indiens qui combattirent avec la Confédération n’étaient pas forcément esclavagistes. D’ailleurs, ramener la guerre de sécession à l’unique question esclavagiste comme le font aujourd’hui les « wokes » est anti-historique. C’est aussi ignorer le degré d’assimilation de certaines nations indiennes dans la société étasunienne, au point de prendre parti dans un conflit d’essence constitutionnelle.

5 - C’est là aussi une interprétation discutable. La source avérée du film est le livre d’Alan Le May, _The Searshers_ (titre original du film de Ford). L’auteur s’est inspiré de nombreuses sources dont l’histoire de Cynthia Ann Parker, celle de Britton Johnson et de bien d’autres anecdotes du même genre. Prendre celle-ci pour la mettre en avant est significatif de notre époque, c’est tout.



Romuald a dit:


> Ce pourquoi je le trouve instructif et passionant car il remet un peu les pendules à l'heure même si je doute qu'une heure trente de documentaire sur une chaine franco-allemande vienne bousculer les choses.


Y’a rien à bousculer.

À  vous entendre, la lutte des droits civiques ça date d’avant-hier. C’est du foutage de gueule. Comme le « BLM » qui a surtout servi à enrichir quelques malins.

Le vrai problème, et il est mondial, c’est l’écart faramineux entre les très très riches et les plus que pauvres qui ne cesse de s’agrandir. La première catégorie s’accaparant la majorité des richesses, qu’elles soient naturelles ou produites, au détriment des autres.

Ce genre de documentaires sont servis comme laxatifs pour la conscience torturée de « l’homme blanc occidental ». Coupable, forcément coupable. De l’endoctrinement.


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1 - Non, le cowboy n’était pas un esclave. D’ailleurs, après le 1er janvier 1963, il n’y a plus en droit d’esclaves sur le sol des États-unis. À l’origine le cowboy est un vaquero « mexicain ». Ce sont eux qui ont introduit les longhorn dans l’ouest.


Ce que dit le documentaire, c'est que des esclaves noir étaient employés comme gardien de vache, donc comme cow-boys. Pas que les cowboys étaient noirs


Moonwalker a dit:


> 2 - Non. Le cowboy n’est jamais devenu ce que les westerns racontent. Les westerns sont des fictions. Tous les westerns. Ce serait comme vouloir raconter l’histoire de la Grande-Bretagne à partir de Game of Thrones.


Oui, les westerns sont des fictions, et pour les historiens c'est du pipeau. Pour les historiens. Mais pour le bonhomme lambda, le cow-boys, c'est John Wayne, le far west c'est John Ford ou Raoul Walsh, et avant eux le Buffalo Bill Wild West show. C'est ça le fameux imaginaire collectif.


Moonwalker a dit:


> 3 - Les chiffres diffèrent selon les études. On parle de 15% d’anciens esclaves mais de 50% de « colored » (catégorie fourretout dans laquelle on met les indiens, les hispaniques et les métisses). Il s’agit d’un sous-prolétariat, pas de héros fringuants.


Les chiffres diffèrent selon les études, c'est normal et peut-être que le documentaire n'a retenu que ceui qui l'arrangeait. Je n'en sais rien, et si bas soit il, il n'est pas nul.


Moonwalker a dit:


> 4 - Non. Les indiens qui combattirent avec la Confédération n’étaient pas forcément esclavagistes. D’ailleurs, ramener la guerre de sécession à l’unique question esclavagiste comme le font aujourd’hui les « wokes » est anti-historique. C’est aussi ignorer le degré d’assimilation de certaines nations indiennes dans la société étasunienne, au point de prendre parti dans un conflit d’essence constitutionnelle.


Ai-je dit le contraire ? Non, j'ai (enfin, le documentaire) dit que certains indiens étaient esclavagistes, ce qui les a conduit à combattre avec les confédérés. Pas plus qu'il dit que TOUS les indiens esclavagistes l'ont fait.


Moonwalker a dit:


> 5 - C’est là aussi une interprétation discutable. La source avérée du film est le livre d’Alan Le May, _The Searshers_ (titre original du film de Ford). L’auteur s’est inspiré de nombreuses sources dont l’histoire de Cynthia Ann Parker, celle de Britton Johnson et de bien d’autres anecdotes du même genre. Prendre celle-ci pour la mettre en avant est significatif de notre époque, c’est tout.


Je te l'accorde, mais en fait, qui sait ?


Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’on me le montre ce fumeux « imaginaire collectif ». Celui des boches ? Sans doute.


Voir plus haut. Et qu'est-ce que les boches viennent faire dans le tableau ?

Bref, on pourrait discuter longtemps, mais comme nous n'abordons pas ce documentaire sous le même angle...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, les westerns sont des fictions, et pour les historiens c'est du pipeau. Pour les historiens. Mais pour le bonhomme lambda, le cow-boys, c'est John Wayne, le far west c'est John Ford ou Raoul Walsh, et avant eux le Buffalo Bill Wild West show. C'est ça le fameux imaginaire collectif.


T’as oublié _Tintin en Amérique_ et _Les aventures de Lucky Luke_.

Même le bonhomme lambda sait que c’est du pipeau, sinon il n’est plus lambda mais, disons-le pudiquement, « différent ».



Romuald a dit:


> Bref, on pourrait discuter longtemps, mais comme nous n'abordons pas ce documentaire sous le même angle...


Sans doute. Et il est à voir, la-dessus nous nous accorderons. 

Sur l’objet du documentaire j’étais très intéressé et curieux car effectivement la question est peu abordée. C’est là manière de faire qui m’a fortement déçue. Il y avait mieux à proposer et le temps imparti n’y fait rien. C’est le choix d’une problématique vouée à l’idéologie. Je trouve toujours ça navrant.

En d’autres termes, j’aurai préféré qu’on traite vraiment « les Noirs dans l’ouest américain » plutôt que « le méchant Hollywood nous a caché la vérité ».


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2022)

Sinon, il n’y a pas que de la daube sur ARTE, loin de là. Par exemple, en ce moment, je me regarde la série policière italienne « Squadra criminale ». Ça se passe à Turin, donc ça change des Palerme, Rome, Naples. En V.O. bien sûr, je trouve que cela a plus de charme.

Et puis, si vous aimez le bon cinéma, surveillez de temps en temps les films qu’ils diffusent. Tous ne passent pas à la TV, seulement sur le site internet. Dernièrement, par exemple, j’ai revu _La sentinelle_ de Despleschin.


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> je me regarde la série policière italienne « Squadra criminale ».


On ne sera jamais d'accord 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Je me suis fait la saison 1 l'année dernière - prime l'a proposé - et ai du me forcer pour aller jusqu'au dernier épisode

Idem pour Despleschin. D'accord c'est un bon, mais ce n'est pas mon truc. Comme Godard, ou Woody Allen, histoire de remettre cent sous dans le nourrin


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sur l’objet du documentaire j’étais très intéressé et curieux car effectivement la question est peu abordée. C’est là manière de faire qui m’a fortement déçue. Il y avait mieux à proposer et le temps imparti n’y fait rien. C’est le choix d’une problématique vouée à l’idéologie. Je trouve toujours ça navrant.


Pareil, je viens de commencer le documentaire et certains faits sont très intéressants, c'est la manière de les expliquer qui pue un peu. Une sorte d'autoflagellation d'homme blanc. On peut être objectif, rétablir la vérité sans faire de mal aux autres. 

Et puis, si les films représentaient des blancs à l'époque, c'est juste parce que c'est eux qui avaient de l'argent pour aller au cinéma. Dès que les autres ethnies ont eu plus de sous, les films sur leurs exploits ont commencé à arriver. C'est juste une histoire commerciale et de cible finalement. Rien à voir avec une falsification éhontée de l'histoire. Ceux qui ont fait ça sont plus à critiquer sur les raccourcis scénaristiques choisis par facilité et mercantilisme.


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais mais on sait qui est Sauron !?


Il y a deux solitaires sortis de nulle part dans le circuit. J'en suis à l'épisode 5, tout est fait pour nous désigner machin, donc c'est forcément truc, la révélation sera le coup de théatre de fin de saison. J'ai bon ?


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Octobre 2022)

oui


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Les papillons noirs, sur arte.tv
> Le pitch : un écrivain en panne d'inspiration se voit confier la rédaction des mémoires d'un vieux solitaire perdu dans la campagne sous forme de roman.
> Sauf que ça dérape dès le deuxième épisode : le vieux solitaire raconte sa vie de tueur en série. S'en suivent tout une série de rebondissements qui semblent capillotractés mais qui au terme du sixième et dernier épisode se révèlent d'une logique implacable. En définitive une histoire d'amour insensée d'une noirceur insensée.
> Je recommande.



J'ai regardé sur Netflix. Plutôt pas mal, tordu et original. Pour une production FR, ça change des téléfilms de FR3.


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Octobre 2022)

Bon j'ai fini Andor, j'aime bien. un peu dark comme Rogue One (et puis y a des personnages communs)

là j'attaque The Preripheral
ça se laisse regarder même si c'est un peu capillo-tracté


----------



## Powerdom (28 Octobre 2022)

J'ai regardé le premier épisode hier soir. J'ai bien aimé


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Octobre 2022)

le 3ème épisode est disponible


----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Bon j'ai fini Andor


Comment ça ?! Fini Andor !? La fiche technique annonce deux saisons de douze épisodes – avec un final en lien direct avec Rogue One. Et sur Mickey plus, on en est au huitième épisode de la première saison ! Alors ? Chez qui regardes-tu ce préquelle ?


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment ça ?! Fini Andor !? La fiche technique annonce deux saisons de douze épisodes – avec un final en lien direct avec Rogue One. Et sur Mickey plus, on en est au huitième épisode de la première saison ! Alors ? Chez qui regardes-tu ce préquelle ?


Ah ben tu vois j’étais persuadé qu’il n’y avait que 8 épisodes.
Tant mieux


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2022)

Je vous conseille sur Netfix "A L'OUEST RIEN DE NOUVEAU"

qui traite de la guerre de 1917 côté allemand..., bien filmé, bien joué — Nous avons été obligé de le regarder en 3 ou 4 fois tellement les images sont violentes — la réalité de la guerre ! durée 2h30
Ames sensibles s'abstenir....


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Novembre 2022)

rooh je viens de finir la saison 1 de "For All Mankind", c'est génial, j'adore cette série.
j'attaque la saison 2.
j'ai pris un abonnement d'un mois juste pour ça


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2022)

J'ai bien aimé la saison 1, et lâché la saison 2 avant même la fin du deuxième épisode...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2022)

J’ai été au bout de la saison 2. Toujours par lancé la 3.


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il y a deux solitaires sortis de nulle part dans le circuit. J'en suis à l'épisode 5, tout est fait pour nous désigner machin, donc c'est forcément truc, la révélation sera le coup de théatre de fin de saison. J'ai bon ?


Donc oui, j'avais bon, c'était bien truc. Par contre, pour machin, surprise totale, pour la bonne et simple raison que je ne savais pas qu'il faisait partie du casting 
Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'ils tirent à la ligne dans le dernier épisode...

Et qu'est-ce que je vais regarder maint'nant ?


----------



## peyret (8 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce que je vais regarder maint'nant ?


Ceci, ce n'est pas un film de morts-vivants comme le montre ma photo postée...mais la vie dans les tranchées en 1917
"A L'OUEST RIEN DE NOUVEAU" sur netflix
(et fait un retour....)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Je vous conseille sur Netfix "A L'OUEST RIEN DE NOUVEAU"
> 
> qui traite de la guerre de 1917 côté allemand..., bien filmé, bien joué — Nous avons été obligé de le regarder en 3 ou 4 fois tellement les images sont violentes — la réalité de la guerre ! durée 2h30
> Ames sensibles s'abstenir.


Je l'ai regardé aussi ... un "grand" spectacle de boucherie ... parfois insoutenable !   

J'avoue avoir préféré, de loin, la version de 1979 avec Ernest Borgnine dans le rôle de l'adjudant Katczinski (Kat) ... version plus proche du livre de Erich Maria Remarque et empreint d'une certaine "humanité" dans le suivi des personnages principaux malgré l'horreur profonde de la situation.


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> (et fait un retour....)


Je peux le faire dès maintenant : je n'ai pas netflix


----------



## aCLR (8 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc oui, j'avais bon, c'était bien truc. Par contre, pour machin, surprise totale, pour la bonne et simple raison que je ne savais pas qu'il faisait partie du casting


Machin est sur toutes les lèvres depuis le premier épisode donc… Surprise totale lorsqu’il est démasqué. 


Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'ils tirent à la ligne dans le dernier épisode...


La naissance du Mordor


Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce que je vais regarder maint'nant ?


Les mondes de Flynne !


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Novembre 2022)

Tout comme aCLR

j’ajouterai For All Mankind
je dévore les saisons 
pas vu une série aussi prenante depuis Ted Lasso


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2022)

For all mankind, j'ai déjà répondu  D'ailleurs je n'ai pas renouvelé mon abonnement.
Va pour les mondes de Flynne.

[Edit] Ah oui mais non, la saison n'est pas encore complète, ça ne va pas du tout !
Je vais patienter avec the Devil's House. Une série anglaise avec Peter 'the Twelth Doctor' Capaldi, ça se présente pas trop mal.


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2022)

Terminé Devil's House. Délicieusement tordu, il faut s'accrocher en se disant que tout ça trouvera bien une explication, ce qui est le cas. Encore que, ça peut se terminer la comme repartir pour une saison 2.
Et une fois de plus ils abusent des musiques angoissantes, bUrdel de mArdre !


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2022)

Je n' ai pas Netflix, mais si j' avais, ça me tenterait:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je n' ai pas Netflix, mais si j' avais, ça me tenterait:


Les avis sont partagés, mais moi ... j'ai adoré !!!!   ... Certaines scènes et répliques sont désopilantes !!!


----------



## ScapO (26 Novembre 2022)

Deux premiers épisodes vus et c'est franchement pas mal.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2022)

Sur Netflix, une histoire en 4 épisodes, where is my jet. l'histoire d'un ado américain qui a gagné un jet Harrier lors d'un concours Pepsi. Pepsi se fait prier pour donner le jet.

Spoiler : le tribunal donnera tort au garçon, il ne verra jamais son jet


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2022)

J'ai regardé et c'est sympa comme histoire. Bien construit en se basant sur un fait divers pas vraiment mémorable.
C'est également un bon éclairage sur la partialité de la justice aux USA et de choix publicitaire vraiment étrange (pas d'avertissement aux USA, mais il y en a bien un au Canada).

Par contre cela me conforte dans mon idée de ne pas aimer le Pepsi


----------



## Romuald (Mardi à 13:21)

Fini les monde de Flynne. Pas mal. Un premier épisode canon, la suite se tient, un gros loupé (le 5 ou le 6, me souviens plus : bavard et ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick), ca redevient bien avec le 7 et le 8, qui ne se contente pas du cliffhanger de fin pour nous inciter à suivre la S2.
On pourrait reprocher des bagarres trop chorégraphiées et la 'parce qu'il en faut' et des méchants pas assez ambigus voire caricaturaux (n'est-ce pas, Cherise ?), mais bon, je repartirai pour la saison 2.

Et maintenant ? j'ai pointé La roue du temps et Lodge49, quelqu'un a vu ?
Ou alors je m'accroche au pinceau et je me refais les 5 saisons de The Wire.
J'ai aussi Chernobyl dans un coin, mais vu le contexte géopolitique actuel, j'hésite.


----------



## aCLR (Mardi à 19:43)

Romuald a dit:


> Fini les monde de Flynne. Pas mal.


Je n'avais pas menti, hi hi 


Romuald a dit:


> Et maintenant ? j'ai pointé La roue du temps


Vu ! À voir ! 

De mon côté je suis reparti pour une troisième saison de Jack Ryan et après des mois d'attente, une septième de Fear the walking dead. 



Romuald a dit:


> J'ai aussi Chernobyl dans un coin, mais vu le contexte géopolitique actuel, j'hésite.


Même sans contexte géo-machin-truc-actuel, Chernobyl attendra. La fiction ne dépassera pas la triste réalité de l'accident nucléaire. J'ai assez bouffé d'images, reportages et docus sur l'évènement pour quelques décennies, hi hi.


----------



## Powerdom (Mercredi à 08:51)

J'ai commencé hier la série Acquited sur Arte. Ça démarre vraiment bien. J'ai vu qu'il y avait déjà deux saisons.


----------

